# Belly library (men/women)



## Scandi (FFA)

- A new thread to collect the entire bellies on this site (both men and women). Im tired to look in so many different threads.

Ill start: Ive got a little chubby belly myself, and as long I dont have a plump guy, its ok to have something to play with, hehe  

View attachment 5156


----------



## sofaperuna

Scandi,
Your invitation for a belly pic got a luker de-lurked - here's mine. 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

Fuzzy's Bare Belly


----------



## orinoco

here is mine for the collection..... 

View attachment orinoco.jpg


----------



## TCUBOB

I got your belly right here


----------



## SolariS

i prefer your´s :eat2:


----------



## Buffetbelly




----------



## Buffetbelly




----------



## Garfield

Some weeks ago I was in Düsseldorf (Germany).

In the hotel I had a small problem to enter the shower... Ok, it was a very narrow shower... it succeeded finally, but a few Pounds more and it would have been impossible.



Scandi (FFA) said:


> - ... Ill start: Ive got a little chubby belly myself, and as long I dont have a plump guy, its ok to have something to play with, hehe



Scandi, I would love to let You play with my belly... so You could become as skinny as You want :wubu: 

View attachment dusche_k.jpg


----------



## BigFusionNYC

Ok I'll add my belly too.

View attachment Picture 28.jpg


----------



## GPL

Scandi (FFA) said:


> - A new thread to collect the entire bellies on this site (both men and women). Im tired to look in so many different threads.
> 
> Ill start: Ive got a little chubby belly myself, and as long I dont have a plump guy, its ok to have something to play with, hehe
> 
> View attachment 5156




Scandi, you look most sexy yourself in that pic!
You know you are a very beautiful woman and you know I love you.
It is nice to see all your posts in this board, although I'm not a BHM myself, I always check it out, because of you and all of the times I feel the same about the things you talk about.

I really hope to chat with you again, soon!

Tight tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## herin

Ok here's one of my belly. . .yes, I'm wearing underware.

View attachment 5175


----------



## dreamer72fem

Ok....I JUST clicked off a pic of my belly on the digital...and here it goes. 

View attachment belly2.jpg


----------



## bellyboy

With my old shirt.


----------



## bellyboy

What do you think. Sexy ehh?


----------



## BigChaz

Here is my belly after a big meal I ate tonight. Man, looking at this thread makes me realize how small my belly is =( I have a lot of catch up work to do


----------



## Zandoz

The closest thing I have to a belly pic...for what ever it's worth...<shrug> 

View attachment Belly.jpg


----------



## herin

bellyboy said:


> What do you think. Sexy ehh?



Very. :kiss2:


----------



## UberAris

Herin, Stacy; ya both look great


----------



## missaf

Trying to rep everyone who posts a pic 

Thanks for sharing, I'll get a belly pic taken soon


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Hmm I have decided not to comment peoples pictures in here, but only make this thread to a belly library without too much talk  

But it really nice to see so many who already have publishes a belly-photo! Thank you all *thumbs up*

And I hope to see a lot more pictures -> People come out in the open and share your pictures with us.


----------



## rocketsci

I have been a lurker for awhile but thought I would share my belly also.


Rocketsci (Don) 

View attachment don_belly.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy

Herin and Dreamer I must say :wubu: very nice! :smitten:  :wubu: 

Just seeing if I can out do Shy Guy with the smiles!


----------



## Tad

So, ummm, yah, its a picture of my belly. :doh:


----------



## rentahero

Fast food belly!


----------



## herin

UberAris said:


> Herin, Stacy; ya both look great





Falling Boy said:


> Herin and Dreamer I must say very nice!



Thanks boys! :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## dreamer72fem

Thanks Aris and Falling Boy.....you are very sweet. :smitten: :wubu: 
*HUGS*
Stacey


----------



## NancyGirl74

missaf said:


> Trying to rep everyone who posts a pic
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I'll get a belly pic taken soon



I'll post my belly pic for 5 reps.

lol


----------



## jdyoung32

tying to upload a pic. arg. hehe.


----------



## zachary

my belly... 

View attachment 100_2133.JPG


----------



## DELPHI95

Scandi, You know you are a very beautiful woman. I really enjoy your topics.
It is wonderful to see all your posts in this board, although I'm not a BHM myself, I always check the boards because of you and all of the times I feel the same about the things you talk about. Here is the closest I have to a belly pic. Enjoy! 

View attachment IMAGE0014.jpg


----------



## Buffetbelly

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'll post my belly pic for 5 reps.
> 
> lol


 
I'll pledge mine! You profile pic is lovely!!


----------



## WouldBeFeedee

My belly after a very large helping of trifle...


----------



## NancyGirl74

Buffetbelly said:


> I'll pledge mine! You profile pic is lovely!!



Well, that's one so far, Buffet. All I need is four more. 

PS...Thank you very much for the compliment.


----------



## Allie Cat

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok....I JUST clicked off a pic of my belly on the digital...and here it goes.



You are very pretty 

And nerdy as well... if I wasn't already taken I might be in love 

=Divals


----------



## dreamer72fem

Divals said:


> You are very pretty
> 
> And nerdy as well... if I wasn't already taken I might be in love
> 
> =Divals



*waves my nerd flag high* Aww...thanks hon. *HUGS* 
Stacey


----------



## UberAris

dreamer72fem said:


> *waves my nerd flag high* Aww...thanks hon. *HUGS*
> Stacey



*Salutes nerd flag with a Vulcan 'live long and prosper' gesture*


----------



## AnnMarie

belly belly belly
View attachment belly.jpg​


----------



## Fuzzy

Oh I was hoping for that one!


----------



## AnnMarie

Fuzzy said:


> Oh I was hoping for that one!



Me or that ONE in particular?? lol... glad to oblige either way.


----------



## Fuzzy

AnnMarie said:


> Me or that ONE in particular?? lol... glad to oblige either way.



You. I'm also hoping for some other bellies, but I'm not naming names or pointing fingers.  Patiently waiting... between cold showers.

Edited: Okay, Okay... but my sweetie knows when I've been looking at the hotties on Dimensions, and she sends me to the showers..


----------



## HDANGEL15

bellyboy said:


> With my old shirt.



I love nothing more then a very sexy young growing belly showing off a small shirt.......yummmmmmmmmm KEEP EATING baby..it looks so sexy on you
muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Wendy
:smitten:


----------



## Falling Boy

Way to go everybody! I don't have the balls to post one of mine I am not quite that comfy with myself!


----------



## Goodolboy02

Here are my pics again...I will post new ones as soon as I can...I have put on a little more weight since these


----------



## dreamer72fem

Falling Boy said:


> Way to go everybody! I don't have the balls to post one of mine I am not quite that comfy with myself!


 *hugs* I am guessing it is a lovely belly you have there


----------



## estrata

Wow, this is a wonderful thread! I wish I had something to show off besides my lanky self - I suppose if I was comfortable showing off my hubby, I don't think he would mind  - but I'll just bask in the glory of all these beautiful bellies. Thank you for the great photos!!


----------



## zapf

Now, I've posted here a couple of times before, but I couldn't resist a belly library thread. Here's my belly... I actually found a movie clip of me playing with my belly, if y'all wanna see it.


----------



## TheMarno

Eh... not quite as exciting as the rest of you guys...


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Nice picture *TheMarno* - thank you for posting!

And to my dear *Erk*, youre just as HOT as always, nice youd adorn this gallery with your sexy body :kiss2: 

And *Bellyboy* and *Goodolboy* *my favourite bellies*

And I just love to watch all this posts! *Thank* you all.

_P.S. Where are all the rest? Dont be shy._


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

chippygut!


----------



## lipmixgirl

in a word - YUMMY!!!!! can someone tell me why you BHMs haven't shown yourselves on my apple thread - posted on the main board?!?!?!?!?! (ok, so maybe i was being a bit gender exclusionary without realizing it :doh 

as i have always said, the majority of men are apples & classic while the majority of women are pears & classic shaped... 

ooohhhhhh, my apple brothers! come out and show your sweet delicious apple love.... 

btw, feel free to repost your belly pics there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the big apple has spoken... :bow:


----------



## dragorat

*Ok ladies...decided it's time I give something to this board since I AM a bhm.Hope you enjoy!:kiss2: * 

View attachment My Belly.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> chippygut!




That's so funny Chippy (not the picture, just the sheer size of the picture!) - it's almost like "being there"!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

AM: hehe next time ill do it in 
3-D!!!


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Heres the ole girl's belly shot too...... 

View attachment WhiteBraShortRobeTumPoseMar2006.jpg


----------



## DELPHI95

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Nice picture *TheMarno* - thank you for posting!
> 
> And to my dear *Erk*, youre just as HOT as always, nice youd adorn this gallery with your sexy body :kiss2:
> 
> And *Bellyboy* and *Goodolboy* *my favourite bellies*
> 
> And I just love to watch all this posts! *Thank* you all.
> 
> _P.S. Where are all the rest? Dont be shy._


Scandi,

Umm...Not quite the belly of other contributors but here is a better shot of me. I hope you all enjoy and look forward to your replies. A former lurker! 

View attachment MY BELLY TOO.jpg


----------



## bigwideland

This is my 

View attachment image0014.jpg


----------



## bigwideland

This is my pic, enjoy 

View attachment image0014.jpg


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

DELPHI95 said:


> Scandi,
> 
> Umm...Not quite the belly of other contributors but here is a better shot of me. I hope you all enjoy and look forward to your replies. A former lurker!



*Delphi* (your lurker), hehe: Thanks for posting your nice belly picture. 

And thanks to all you others as I earlier told, I dont want to commend all these lovely pictures, but only make this thread to a picture gallery. 

And to *Chippy* Were looking forward to the 3D thing *G*


----------



## chubluvman

Didn't want to be left out! 

View attachment Picture011.JPG


----------



## NancyGirl74

Well, I only got one promised rep and one rep pre-given out of the five I was hoping for  lol 

Anway, this is all I have by way of a belly pic but here it is anyway:
View attachment 5468


----------



## Obesus

I could indulge just one itty-bitty belly shot...just for perks! :bow:


----------



## sparkee1958

This my 1st post, and thought I would belly up and show my wares. Just not sure how to put a picture up from my PC here.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Thank you everyone! I got my five reps! And now I have my second green can thingie!

*hugs & kisses*

(I know it's a silly thing but I'm so happy *Stupid grin*)


----------



## Erk

Thankyou Scandi for being so kind :kiss2: I am SO glad that you did comment to me, thankyou, as I wanted to cry when the other ladies all had comments on their bellies, and I was completely ignored!! LOL. *winks into my scarf* I maybe need to do some work on my belly - *runs off and eats lots!* 

What is this rep stuff with the little green cans? I don't understand. :shocked:


_*"Never eat more than you can lift" - Miss Piggy*_


----------



## lipmixgirl

zapf said:


> Now, I've posted here a couple of times before, but I couldn't resist a belly library thread. Here's my belly... I actually found a movie clip of me playing with my belly, if y'all wanna see it.





ooooohhhh, how i would love to wax you!!!!! maybe i'll see you at the heavenly bodies memorial day weekend event???


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Nice pic!  

Here's mine!


----------



## exile in thighville

skinny (but growing) here.


----------



## Tori DeLuca

I am absolutely LOVING this thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Here is my contribution:


----------



## Erk

Yay thankyou Banshee!! Your pic is gorgeous, you sexy thing you!!


----------



## Falling Boy

Banshee and Nancygirl you are a couple of hotties !!


----------



## William

Hi 

Don't forget Tori

They are all lovely

William




Falling Boy said:


> Banshee and Nancygirl you are a couple of hotties !!


----------



## Erk

I AM Invisible!! LMAO!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Well I don't have any new pics yet, but thought I would put one of my old ones on here.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Falling Boy said:


> Banshee and Nancygirl you are a couple of hotties !!




Aww thank you *blush*


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Glad to see BBW bellies are being appreciated too. Gives me some courage... 

View attachment Bulging Belly2.JPG


----------



## Falling Boy

William said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't forget Tori
> 
> They are all lovely
> 
> William




I didn't mean to forget her:doh: I guess I was just so flustered by this thread that I got ahead of myself!!


----------



## Falling Boy

cute_obese_girl said:


> Glad to see BBW bellies are being appreciated too. Gives me some courage...




You a sexy belly as well


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Erk said:


> I AM Invisible!! LMAO!




I see you Erk! I see you! you're not invisible yet!!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Thanks Falling boy! 



Falling Boy said:


> Banshee and Nancygirl you are a couple of hotties !!


----------



## Falling Boy

Erk said:


> I AM Invisible!! LMAO!




I am so sorry There are so many pictures in here I guess I just somehow missed yours. Yours is beautiful too!! I went back and found it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Thank you for the kudos guys! I love my chubby belly but I think I like all the other gorgeous bellies in this thread...I am flustered as I type. I wanna rub every one of them!!!!


----------



## Erk

Falling Boy said:


> I am so sorry There are so many pictures in here I guess I just somehow missed yours. Yours is beautiful too!! I went back and found it! Thank you for sharing.




 :wubu: Thankyou, Thankyou, Thankyou!! :bow: :eat2:  *throws herself onto the bed, weeping with relief*

And thankyou Banshee, for highlighting my plight again - I'll send the $100 Fed-ex


----------



## Falling Boy

Erk said:


> :wubu: Thankyou, Thankyou, Thankyou!! :bow: :eat2:  *throws herself onto the bed, weeping with relief*
> 
> And thankyou Banshee, for highlighting my plight again - I'll send the $100 Fed-ex




Your very welcome! And someone needs to kick me I think because I don't know how I missed your picture the first time through!!


----------



## secret_gainer

But time will tell


----------



## Buffetbelly

This thread rated at four donuts for intense weight gain fantasies.


----------



## secret_gainer

Buffetbelly said:


> This thread rated at four donuts for intense weight gain fantasies.



heheh sorry!


----------



## inertia

extra fat guy, extra fat guy! sexiest belly yet. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big-Phil

I think you can get an idea from this photo.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

secret_gainer said:


> But time will tell
> 
> i am new to this venue. but that growing belly sure puts you on your way to a very BHM in my naive eyes:smitten: xxo Wendy


----------



## extra_fat_guy

inertia said:


> extra fat guy, extra fat guy! sexiest belly yet. mmmmmmmmmmmm



Thanks inertia that was nice of you to say.


----------



## TheNowhereMan

hmm i have a little bit of a beer belly, i gues that counts?


----------



## William

snip snip snip snip


----------



## SisterGoldenHair

HDANGEL15 said:


> secret_gainer said:
> 
> 
> 
> But time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am new to this venue. but that growing belly sure puts you on your way to a very BHM in my naive eyes:smitten: xxo Wendy
Click to expand...


i second that motion!


----------



## Belly Lover

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> Here's mine!





What a hot tum tum :lol:.
But seriously,great pic.


----------



## Tad

Hmmm, somehow looking at the thread listing, I simply could not find this post--but after your comments I went into your profile and looked at all of your posts, and finally found your post that way.

Worth the work though  What a sweetly proportioned belly!

-Ed


----------



## Tad

BlueEyedBanshee;

Wow, what an amazingly cute double chin!







Oh, and a belly that just begs to be kneaded, too *grin*

-Ed


----------



## Ladyrose1952

Tummy Shots are fun, yes they are..... 

View attachment BlkBehindTummyShotMarch2006.jpg


----------



## PaulfromtheUK

Here's mine for the list.... 

View attachment dims1.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


View attachment dims3.JPG


----------



## Brainiac

Hi there  Here is my little pot belly. Hope you liked us much I do. I only wish it would be bigger but I found it very hard to gain weight.  

View attachment Brainiac.jpg


View attachment Brainiac2.jpg


----------



## Obesus

I finally got some more light and these came out a heck of a lot better...oooh, I am getting positively skinny there! Must have shnack!:eat2:


----------



## inertia

oh my, obesus

for some reason i had gotten the impression you were relatively slight, but that's a very sexy body you have.

i think i'll take another look at those, now...


----------



## Obesus

It is the oddest thing, but I have always felt "big" rather than really fat, even though I'm hovering around 21 Stone (Hope I figured that right!) and size 56-58...fortunately, the new receptionist at the clinic where I work has a penchent for coffee and danish and she keeps bringing some in for me too several times a day...I am not saying "no"! :eat2:  




inertia said:


> oh my, obesus
> 
> for some reason i had gotten the impression you were relatively slight, but that's a very sexy body you have.
> 
> i think i'll take another look at those, now...


----------



## inertia

heh heh. good girl, your receptionist!

gold star


----------



## missaf

So Obe, did you outgrow those new scrubs yet?!


----------



## Obesus

....is that the XXXL scrubs are tighter than a drum....I will have to buy XXXXL for the next sets...faith n' begorrah...I have such a crush on Miss S., our beloved new receptionist...we take turns on the snack supply issue....I think that might have something to do with the gosh darn tight scrubs!!! Oh...gotta' go see my other old girlfriend...Lil' Debbie!  




missaf said:


> So Obe, did you outgrow those new scrubs yet?!


----------



## inertia

oh, wow! _nice_ pictures...tight clothing squeeeeeeee!

i am so envious of your lucky miss s.!


----------



## Obesus

...mit strudel und kuchen auf oberseite! (Thanks muchly, with strudel and cake on top!) Hmmmm...my German is just a tad rusty and my english is touchy! That is very sweet of you to say!
This is also a glorious opportunity for me to thank you for your wonderful art over at Deviant Art! I just get a heck of a kick out of it....great expressiveness and color, wild and crazy concepts...you have talent! I should know...I have several degrees in art over here going on. I wish we could take up a collection to get you some really good art materials, though...you deserve better!
Timmy aka The Reverend Elder Mech, etc, usw.



inertia said:


> oh, wow! _nice_ pictures...tight clothing squeeeeeeee!
> 
> i am so envious of your lucky miss s.!


----------



## inertia

(blushing furiously)

thank you so much for looking at my wee pictures! you're too kind. 

(grins; swoons)


----------



## Tori DeLuca

I love this thread


*BEST THREAD EVER!!!!*


----------



## Obesus

'Tis an honor having you on the thread here! I didn't know that you were an admirer of fat men until you came over here! Wild! Enjoy the scenery..as we always enjoy your most lovely and enticing personality and personnage! 
The Rev



Tori DeLuca said:


> I love this thread
> 
> 
> *BEST THREAD EVER!!!!*


----------



## love dubh

dan ex machina said:


> skinny (but growing) here.



You have a pretty little foot and ankle growing out of your hip, there, Dan. Might want to get that checked out.


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Obesus said:


> 'Tis an honor having you on the thread here! I didn't know that you were an admirer of fat men until you came over here! Wild! Enjoy the scenery..as we always enjoy your most lovely and enticing personality and personnage!
> The Rev



I am equal opportunity...fat men and fat women....
Screw that who am I kidding...I am infatuated with bellies!!!
The bigger the better
*drool*:smitten:

and thanks for the love *blush*


----------



## nico7_uk

This is my first post, nice to find this board! It would be good to chat to some of you too x 

View attachment yert.jpg


View attachment untitled image.jpg


----------



## spongee bob

This is my first time posting, but I thought I would join in. I hope you all like.

Bob 

View attachment Picture 008.jpg


----------



## inertia

oh, crikey,spongee bob- yeah I like!

nice and hairy and sexy! thanks for posting, cutie.


----------



## LogansMommy

Okay i guess i'll add my belly 

View attachment DSCN29943.JPG


----------



## William

Hi LM

Cute 

Nice and round

William 




LogansMommy said:


> Okay i guess i'll add my belly


----------



## missaf

William said:


> Hi LM
> 
> Cute
> 
> Nice and round
> 
> William




And I love gall bladder scars, they are so cute! Seriously!


----------



## RedHotAva

I love that I look glowy


----------



## LogansMommy

missaf said:


> And I love gall bladder scars, they are so cute! Seriously!




Yeah gotta love em


----------



## nathanb

missaf said:


> And I love gall bladder scars, they are so cute! Seriously!



Really? Do you guys prefer traditional or laparoscopic? (Just so I know which is more aesthetically pleasing for when I have mine fished out)


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Wow, havent been here for a while, but SO lovely to see so many nice belly-pictures!!


----------



## missaf

nathanb said:


> Really? Do you guys prefer traditional or laparoscopic? (Just so I know which is more aesthetically pleasing for when I have mine fished out)




Lap-chole scars at the belly button look like happy faces  :wubu:


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

- and a shirt getting too tight:

View attachment 6250


----------



## LoveBHMS

You have not been here for a while.

I was thinking about you and that adorable figure of yours.

So.Cute!!


----------



## LogansMommy

William said:


> Hi LM
> 
> Cute
> 
> Nice and round
> 
> William



Yeah my belly was so round in that pic because it was taken last year when i was 7 months pregnant


----------



## PrettyKitty

Oh my, I think I might faint looking at so much sexy man flesh. :smitten: 
Great thread!


----------



## FitChick

This thread is fantastic! I especially like the hairy bellies from the guys.....:smitten:


----------



## PrettyKitty

:smitten: :smitten: nico7 uk & bigwideland :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## sparkee1958

Hopefully there are a few FFA's that will enjoy this one. 

View attachment sb6-2-06.jpg


----------



## Stevefezzik

Buffetbelly said:


>



This girl has a yummy tummy, and a nice tan... very nice !


----------



## Pinkbelly

okay, here's two by me. with hair and without. 

View attachment bald belly 2.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Pinkbelly said:


> okay, here's two by me. with hair and without.



*
hmm hairless is sexier to me, thanks for sharing hon <EFG>*


----------



## MickRidem

Um... *trembles* BEST thread EVAR!

I think I'll need CPR.

The women look damn sexy, but guys... *gulp* I don't know where to start. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing! Those are all amazing bellies!!!

Yeah, CPR, definitely.


----------



## candygodiva

I want to add some CandyBellyGoodness to this thread. I'm nakie, but no naughty bits are showing. I hope ya'll like'm! :kiss2:
I love all the bellies on this thread! Yay BELLY!:wubu: 

View attachment nakedsoftbelly1.jpg


View attachment nakedsoftbelly2.jpg


----------



## Rich P

...not that I'm a gainer, more of an FA (and sometimes feeder !!)

Enjoy!
Rich (UK)
xx

 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## newbelly

...and here is my little belly  

View attachment PIC00270.jpg


View attachment PIC00281.jpg


----------



## GrowingBoy

And here is mine...:eat1: View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## plumpmygut

Here's mine! 

View attachment 050406_0046.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

looking so finem don't skimp on the cinabonns hehehe :eat2:


----------



## BuddhaBoy

I am new to the site. Here is a before and after pictures. Do you think I'm getting too fat?? For gals, do you prefer the before or after? 

View attachment small image 1.jpg


View attachment small image2.jpg


----------



## Dutchgut

You seem to be developing a Buddha belly, but it is still in an initial phase. It will need to be larger before it truly deserves its name.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

BuddhaBoy said:


> I am new to the site. Here is a before and after pictures. Do you think I'm getting too fat?? For gals, do you prefer the before or after?



After is definitely better. Very nice. Hope to see another "after" soon


----------



## slimchic77

BuddhaBoy said:


> I am new to the site. Here is a before and after pictures. Do you think I'm getting too fat?? For gals, do you prefer the before or after?



Both are very yummy but I prefer the after. Very, very sexy. Is your belly naturally smooth and hairless like that? :wubu:


----------



## missaf

BuddhaBoy said:


> I am new to the site. Here is a before and after pictures. Do you think I'm getting too fat?? For gals, do you prefer the before or after?




After, definitely! Welcome to the boards!


----------



## HDANGEL15

BuddhaBoy said:


> I am new to the site. Here is a before and after pictures. Do you think I'm getting too fat?? For gals, do you prefer the before or after?



*SEXIER THEN HELL AFTER......although you were tasty earlier...LOOKIN HOT....cum here little boy...this *ANGEL* has some home made cookies for you to eat.....CLEAN YOUR PLATE.....muahhhhhhhhh* :smitten:


----------



## dreamer72fem

well I have been taking pics lately and here is a new belly pic I took a few days ago.
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP2706.JPG


----------



## Kizzume




----------



## HDANGEL15

*amazing photos....love the underbelly shots..simply gorgeous work there...i would venture to say perfection....but whats that ...beauty is in the eye of the beholder...looking GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD muahhhhhhhhhhh*:eat2:


----------



## Dutchgut

Kizzume, 
Thanks for the fine photos. Best wishes to you.


----------



## AtlasD

Do I need a new shirt? 

View attachment jeans 1.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

AtlasD said:


> Do I need a new shirt?


*
now thats what i calll perfection..........have a fewmore second helpings so u can pop the button on those nice jeans yummmmmmmmmmmmmm
* :eat1:


----------



## VinnyPA

When I started my job (7 years ago) I was much lighter and could see my top few ribs. Well, not anymore!! I travel all over the US and had intentions of staying in shape while in hotels. I stayed in shape alright...obtuse. Minimal excercise, long hours, a slowing metabolism (I'm not 18 anymore), continuously eating from restaurants :eat2: , and a huge appetite :eat1: has added to my girth...I'm not complaining one bit.

Vinny 

View attachment DIMBHMa.jpg


----------



## traveldude1961

here is mine , thanks hope you enjoy, some very impressive specimans here 

View attachment DX-14A.JPG


----------



## traveldude1961

Wifey is in the shadows, very bright day 

View attachment DSCN0395.JPG


----------



## bigsexy920

Hope you all like it.


----------



## Mikey

bigsexy920 said:


> Hope you all like it.



Hubbah Hubbah!!! Two thumbs up and even more!!!! :smitten:


----------



## bigsexy920

Thanks Mikey


----------



## Shikamaru

http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/view/4412//ROAR.jpg
http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/view/4412/ma758.jpg


----------



## Laina

I missed this ENTIRE thread for the longest time...*sad face* Not to worry, I've made a mental note (read: I slapped a post-it note on my monitor) to check in every now and then. Because, yeah, definitely the hightlight of my boyfriend-less day. 

Oh, and so this isn't a text-only posting...here's MY admittedly-lacking mid section.
View attachment Image210.jpg​


----------



## Dutchgut

Shikamaru, 
You have more, and broader stretch marks. You clearly seem to be gaining. Congratulations on your progress. Best wishes for your plans for the future.


----------



## GPL

elle camino said:


> i know this doesn't fully comply with the tradition of the thread, but i thought i'd post it because it's the first picture wherein i've unintentionally (partially) captured how my tummy kinda perches on the lip of the sink when i look in my mirror. i love how it does that.
> http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL67/899382/1641757/167869459.jpg




Hey girl, you look absolutely freakin' cute!
I love the piercings and the hair, with your pretty face.

Thank you for posting.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

My turn..... 
View attachment dblk69.jpg


----------



## biggerisbetter

I´m sorry but the bellies of some BHM in here..well....I can´t believe that women think that´s sexy. Just my opinion. And here is my question, what do FFA´s like best...hairy, not hairy, hard belly, soft fat, how big is sexy? 

:doh:


----------



## elle camino

GPL said:


> Hey girl, you look absolutely freakin' cute!
> I love the piercings and the hair, with your pretty face.
> 
> Thank you for posting.
> 
> Hugs, GPL.


aww, you get a gold star for looking beyond the super bitchy look on my face. i promise i am not usually that irritated with my mirror.


----------



## Garfield

Laina said:


> ...Oh, and so this isn't a text-only posting...here's MY admittedly-lacking mid section.
> View attachment 7748​


very beautiful, I like it...


----------



## SexxyBBW69

biggerisbetter said:


> I&#180;m sorry but the bellies of some BHM in here..well....I can&#180;t believe that women think that&#180;s sexy. Just my opinion. And here is my question, what do FFA&#180;s like best...hairy, not hairy, hard belly, soft fat, how big is sexy?
> 
> :doh:



Im sorry.......... But that is just rude to make a comment like that 
we are here because we should all except each other & what we like
& to not have comments like that made

and if Im wrong then maybe Im at the wrong place


----------



## Mikey

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Im sorry.......... But that is just rude to make a comment like that
> we are here because we should all except each other & what we like
> & to not have comments like that made
> 
> and if Im wrong then maybe Im at the wrong place



I agree with you 350%!!! You are not in the wrong place, biggerisbetter is!!! Probably a snert with a fake name.
As I understand it, this site was set up with the whole premise of acceptance!!


----------



## biggerisbetter

I´m sorry. I didn´t want to be rude. Maybe I chose the wrong words.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

biggerisbetter said:


> I´m sorry. I didn´t want to be rude. Maybe I chose the wrong words.



Its not that you chose the wrong words.... each one of us is different we each have our likes & dislikes that is what makes us human..
What you like or dislike makes you different from me or anyone else.
But to make a comment like that should never have been said regardless how it was said..... we are here to be around people who understand how cruel people can be & not judge or mock one another for our preferences or size.
We are all here to try to make Fat accepted because there are so many people who will make a comment like that in the world & its sad that fat people cant be accepted for who we are that we are humans with feelings, thoughts and ideas... so for one of us to sit there & make a comment like that is just terrible it makes me sad to see how being here u even had a thought like that.....What makes u different from the people who mock us???
Nothing you made a comment & however u chose to say it still makes you like one of them.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

Mikey said:


> I agree with you 350%!!! You are not in the wrong place, biggerisbetter is!!! Probably a snert with a fake name.
> As I understand it, this site was set up with the whole premise of acceptance!!



Thank you.. it just really upsets when someone makes comments like that
especially using the Subject line as EWWWW!


----------



## Falling Boy

biggerisbetter said:


> I´m sorry. I didn´t want to be rude. Maybe I chose the wrong words.




You come into a thread that is about BHM's showing off their bellies and then proceed to say "eeew", and then say I didn't want to be rude?? What exactly were you trying to be?


----------



## missaf

For the benefit of the doubt, it sounds like this person is wanting to understand what is attractive to the ladies here on the board. Though, "Eww" was not the best choice of words.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

missaf said:


> For the benefit of the doubt, it sounds like this person is wanting to understand what is attractive to the ladies here on the board. Though, "Eww" was not the best choice of words.



Im sorry but "I cant believe that women think that is sexy" wasn't a question of wanting to know it was more of a comment that shouldn't have been said
I understand the question part which there was nothing wrong with that...
It was the comment & the "EWWWW" when someone says ewww they mean something is disgusting which I am sure we all know what it means..

I just had to say that I am not arguing just trying to show the person shouldnt get any benefit of the doubt on that one


----------



## biggerisbetter

I think "eewww" was the wrong word, I am sorry for that. As my name says..bigger is better...I really love bbw´s and bhm are also fine with me. I just saw that picture of a hairy hard belly. I didn´t like it, I don´t think this is sexy. My question was what king of bhm girls like most. I don´t think there is something wrong when I tell my opinion, I don´t have to say amen to every fat impressions.


----------



## missaf

In the knowledge of all that is good in the world, if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. So if you don't like the pics, just skip them


----------



## biggerisbetter

You´re right. Sorry.


----------



## SexxyBBW69

missaf said:


> In the knowledge of all that is good in the world, if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. So if you don't like the pics, just skip them



Beautifully said..........


----------



## SexxyBBW69

biggerisbetter said:


> You´re right. Sorry.



The concept of this whole forum
Is to "SUPPORT" each other not say something that could be hurtful to someone....

Im sorry maybe next time you will think......


----------



## gentle_viewer

Wow. I just want to say that the pics in this thread are amazing and you are all - amazing!!


----------



## Obesus

....more reticent about photographic materia out in the world, but I think this old chestnut displays the spirit, perk, creativity, nerve and sheer verve that the board could certainly use a bit of....even better sentence construction occasionally too!


----------



## gentle_viewer

Obesus said:


> ....more reticent about photographic materia out in the world, but I think this old chestnut displays the spirit, perk, creativity, nerve and sheer verve that the board could certainly use a bit of....even better sentence construction occasionally too!



What a great pic! Are those tattoos?


----------



## Obesus

...back in the late 1970's, I had the entire Hermetic work (in a Pythagorean/ symbolic/geometric form) tattooed upon my personnage....actually, the more I think about it, the better it befits a fat holy man, eh? The great question is the _last tattoo_....the one on the top of my belly...that one is a stumper...but it will come...as a matter of fact, it just came up in the Magick Meetup yesterday! Energy will move! :bow: 




gentle_viewer said:


> What a great pic! Are those tattoos?


----------



## noob

My small belly...I posted here a while ago some pics of me about 10 pounds lighter, so it's something


----------



## noob




----------



## Dutchgut

Yeh, Noob!!
You're definitely making progress toward a big,round belly! 
Take it slow and easy, and make sure that your diet is well-balanced and excessive. :eat1: Allow your body plenty of exercise so that it can adjust to its increasing mass.


----------



## noob

Dutchgut said:


> Yeh, Noob!!
> You're definitely making progress toward a big,round belly!
> Take it slow and easy, and make sure that your diet is well-balanced and excessive. :eat1: Allow your body plenty of exercise so that it can adjust to its increasing mass.


Thanks   :eat1:


----------



## magnusmagnus

SexxyBBW69 said:


> My turn.....
> View attachment 7785



Very gorgeous x


----------



## SexxyBBW69

magnusmagnus said:


> Very gorgeous x



aww thank u I actually think it may have gotten alittle bigger hehe


----------



## magnusmagnus

SexxyBBW69 said:


> aww thank u I actually think it may have gotten alittle bigger hehe



 you clearly have all the right answers!


----------



## SexxyBBW69

magnusmagnus said:


> you clearly have all the right answers!



hehehe..... I try


----------



## EvilBob

I hadn't posted a belly pic in many months... up about 40 lbs fromt he last ones.

Hope they are OK. I always feel strange sharing these!

Best,
EB

Straight On...






Side View -- Soft Belly!


----------



## missaf

Simply amazing belly shots, Bob! :smitten:


----------



## fatstuart1975

Hey Scandi!

I told you I'd post so,e pics so here they are


----------



## activistfatgirl

fatstuart1975 said:


> Hey Scandi!
> 
> I told you I'd post so,e pics so here they are



Those URLS seem messed up, can someone verify they're legit before we all go clicking ourselves into virusland?????


----------



## slimchic77

Oh, they're legit. :smitten:


----------



## gentle_viewer

GREAT pics, both of you!


----------



## fatstuart1975

activistfatgirl said:


> Those URLS seem messed up, can someone verify they're legit before we all go clicking ourselves into virusland?????



You're right those links are a bit screwy! Try these instead.

Stuart


----------



## HDANGEL15

fatstuart1975 said:


> You're right those links are a bit screwy! Try these instead.
> 
> Stuart
> 
> *wow..PERFECTION (((STUART))) keep returning to the buffett for another plate..its obviously workin for you..very sexy MUAHHHHHHHHHHH* :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

EvilBob said:


> I hadn't posted a belly pic in many months... up about 40 lbs fromt he last ones.
> 
> Hope they are OK. I always feel strange sharing these!
> 
> Best,
> EB
> *
> EB..amazing...i know you have said what you are up to...whoever is feeding you is doing a fabulous job..you are really growing :smitten: any tips for a little feeder in baltimore......
> 
> *


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

*fatstuart*.. you're amazing!! 

Haven't been here for a while, so it's SO nice to see all those lovely belly pictures.

/Scandi




fatstuart1975 said:


> Hey Scandi!
> 
> I told you I'd post so,e pics so here they are


----------



## fatstuart1975

Whoa! I'm coming here again!

Thanks for the encouragement girls, much appreciated by this growing fat boy.

See you soon

Stuart


----------



## shdwyldcat

I don't generally put pics of myself out on the net for everyone to see, but I can't resist a library.

Pics Of Me & My Belly


----------



## baron20

My girlfriend and I were looking at all the wonderful posts on here and thought we would contribute a pic of my belly. 

View attachment phpyCnOSgPM.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA

oh what a cutie you are! Would like to cuddle that sweet belly...:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## theRabidWolf

I'm not as smexy as some of the other boys here, but I figure I may as well add myself to the library.











And another pic in my undies  





What d'yall think?


----------



## fishhat

fatstuart1975 said:


> You're right those links are a bit screwy! Try these instead.
> 
> Stuart




wooow you are quite the looker! :shocked:


----------



## fatstuart1975

fishhat said:


> wooow you are quite the looker! :shocked:



Thanks  

*blushes*

Stuart


----------



## Kizzume

I've gained some weight over the past month:

I hate the way my head is posed in this one, but oh well:


----------



## Tori DeLuca

OK guys, I just have to say... 
*FLABULOUS!!!!!*


----------



## mischel

Hello from Germany.
This is a part of my belly .
I hope you like it .


----------



## Kizzume

I've got another new video of my belly now that I finally got up to 240 pounds-- http://youtube.com/watch?v=RIEkC3sFCyY


----------



## Kizzume

Here's a more appropriately censored version of the good picture--fake underwear instead of a censored box.


----------



## BaronAaron

Ok, I'm game! This is what I call a "computer body". Meaning you're in front of a computer most all of your day, so your body has a chance to absorb all the snacks you can't pass up during the day. So how do I look?  

View attachment HOTSTUFF.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kizzume said:


> Here's a more appropriately censored version of the good picture--fake underwear instead of a censored box.




*MOVIE was awesome....beautiful weight gain..you have this FFAs DREAM BODY* :eat2:


----------



## bbw69luver4u

WOW!!!!!!.....big sexy you are one totally sexy,hot,turning me on,big,beautiful WOMAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## growingincolorado

Hi ... thought I'd post my photos since I've been putting on a bit of weight lately ... probably about 20 pounds or so since spring. I've had latent feedee/gaining tendencies, but never had any admirers. I'm about 5'11" and 250 in these pics, and seem to be growing. Would love to explore getting significantly bigger with a special someone. Maybe this'll spark some interest ...


View attachment 082006bellydown2_sm.jpg


View attachment 082006bellyfront250lbs_sm.jpg


View attachment 250lbs2_sm.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

growingincolorado said:


> Hi ... thought I'd post my photos since I've been putting on a bit of weight lately ... probably about 20 pounds or so since spring. I've had latent feedee/gaining tendencies, but never had any admirers. I'm about 5'11" and 250 in these pics, and seem to be growing. Would love to explore getting significantly bigger with a special someone. Maybe this'll spark some interest ...
> 
> *
> LOOKING GOOD...thanks 4 sharing the tasty pics....keep saying YES TO SECONDS and thIRDS...you wear them so wel*l :eat2:


----------



## fatkid420




----------



## activistfatgirl

Still making it through this thread, but thought, what the hey:


----------



## Slowfuse

Hey y'all. New member here, so guess i'll belly dive in the deep end with my first post.


----------



## LAtinBHM

This is me!
:eat2:


----------



## traveldude1961

baron20 said:


> My girlfriend and I were looking at all the wonderful posts on here and thought we would contribute a pic of my belly.




Do you think your G/F would be willing to send a pic of her belly?


----------



## fat_viking_bloke

activistfatgirl said:


> Still making it through this thread, but thought, what the hey:



foxy lady :bow:


----------



## FreneticFangs

baron20 said:


> My girlfriend and I were looking at all the wonderful posts on here and thought we would contribute a pic of my belly.


 :shocked: 
WOW. Now that's a cute face


----------



## starwater

There's me to the left (my avatar).







There's another one. I am pushing it out a bit, though (and in my defense, it was kind of cold  )


----------



## jude

Hi everyone.. hope you like my contribution 

View attachment 8951


----------



## Laina

jude said:


> Hi everyone.. hope you like my contribution
> 
> View attachment 8951




Mmm...cute!


----------



## Mercedes

mischel said:


> Hello from Germany.
> This is a part of my belly .
> I hope you like it .


 
That's a great belly shot showing real beauty!

Now since that's "a part" I would like to see the rest of the belly... 

oh and I'm sure you have great thighs resembling marble sculptured columns too :wubu:


----------



## gutgirth

Here's my belly at just over 190...hope to grow much much bigger. 

View attachment gutgirth0.jpg


----------



## Amandy

jude said:


> Hi everyone.. hope you like my contribution
> 
> View attachment 8951



Yum, but you already knew that


----------



## Slowfuse

Awsome, Starwater! You too, ActivistFatGirl! absolutely awsome


----------



## Pinkbelly

here's a few more 

View attachment Head On.jpg


View attachment from side.jpg


View attachment other side.jpg


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Aaww LOVELY! 



jude said:


> Hi everyone.. hope you like my contribution
> 
> View attachment 8951


----------



## theRabidWolf

Just a few cruddy webcam images to add


----------



## Obesus

...after some frammoushing and such...these feel a tad better...


----------



## Mr. 23

Figured I might as well post mine. Sorry that there's no face--this is as far as I can hold the thing from me. I'm not so skilled with the camera as to figure the whole timer part out.


----------



## Weejee

Can anyone write here how to post a photo. I don't know how to get a URL to go from my computer to this site. Other places just give you a way to pull a file from your computer. (eg. Yahoo 360) and I haven't the foggiest how to do it this way

Thanks!

Weejee--who is actively trying to fatten her belly!


----------



## mischel

For your ears (musicvideo):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iSd0BDxm-A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaoKQ8PN5IQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkJqAM7Rq_w

For your eyes:
:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:

Still single, still depressed


----------



## Kizzume

Here's a new one after getting back from the Puyallup fair today after pigging out, got on the scale and it said 248.


----------



## Amandy

mischel said:


> Still single, still depressed



A lovely shot angle on that second pic though, oh my :eat2:


----------



## Slowfuse

OK, If I can attach it right, here's pics.



[/IMG]


----------



## sam62

Love it , oh what a lucky man x


----------



## sam62

Tori DeLuca said:


> Here is my contribution:


Out of this world my lady xxx:wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie

Kizzume said:


> Here's a new one after getting back from the Puyallup fair today after pigging out, got on the scale and it said 248.


yum yum.

There are some seriously hot bellies in this thread.


----------



## ShyBHM

hi , just joined , thought id post a couple of pics , let me knwo what u think 

View attachment Picture 4( croped).jpg


View attachment Picture 8.jpg


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany

do you like??? 

looking for a FFA!!!!


----------



## nala

ShyBHM said:


> hi , just joined , thought id post a couple of pics , let me knwo what u think



a very lovely sight :smitten:  

Nala


----------



## fatluvinguy

hi everyone....never posted a belly pic before. hope this works.: 

View attachment Picture 21.jpg


----------



## ShyBHM

thank you nala , very kind


----------



## chsn

Here`s my double belly. 

View attachment IMG_0492.JPG


View attachment IMG_0479.JPG


View attachment IMG_1271.JPG


----------



## fatboy1004

I've put on some weight since my first post, and am trying to attach a pic or two to this message...


View attachment Photo_091806_005.jpg




View attachment Photo_100306_034.jpg


----------



## yorkshirebhm

Hope somebody likes them


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster




----------



## SilkyAngela

SOOOOOO many beautiful tummies  !!!! I feel inspired to show my pudgie. 

View attachment IM000827.jpg


View attachment IM000828.jpg


----------



## CartmanUK26

View attachment 10616


View attachment 10617


Hope this works, Hope you like!!

Sorry about the poor webcam quality!

Rich


----------



## nala

CartmanUK26 said:


> View attachment 10616
> 
> 
> View attachment 10617
> 
> 
> Hope this works, Hope you like!!
> 
> Sorry about the poor webcam quality!
> 
> Rich



Yet another beautiful male form


----------



## Bly_guy

Hey, I never did contribute to this thread - So here it goes...
Those pics are a few weeks old, just add 5 pounds or so  

View attachment Untitled-9.jpg


View attachment Untitled-8.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mind if I get in on the fun? 

















I was going for the Buddha look in the Hawaiian dress


----------



## PrettyKitty

I haven't been to this thread in a while and I must say, some of the recent additions are great.


----------



## Ericthonius

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mind if I get in on the fun? ...
> 
> I was going for the Buddha look in the Hawaiian dress



I think it's working. Big time. 

Forgive me if this sounds rude or too forward, but... With those wonderful bangs, and if instead, you were wearin' a slip? You'd be doing that oh-so-sexy Liz Taylor thing from "Butterfield-8".

(_ Sotto Voce:
I've been meaning to tell you that for a while but it never came up in an appropriate thread which we've both posted in before... _)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ericthonius said:


> I think it's working. Big time.
> 
> Forgive me if this sounds rude or too forward, but... With those wonderful bangs, and if instead, you were wearin' a slip? You'd be doing that oh-so-sexy Liz Taylor thing from "Butterfield-8".
> 
> (_ Sotto Voce:
> I've been meaning to tell you that for a while but it never came up in an appropriate thread which we've both posted in before... _)



What kind of slip? a half- slip? do you have any links to images on the net I could see? Maybe I could give it a whirl if I knew exactly what you meant


----------



## elle camino

i've always thought greeneyed fairy looks a lot like liz taylor. and i feel like i've said that here before, but i can't remember if i have, exactly. 
at any rate, nice belly, girl! so small and cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Awww thanks a lot, Elle! I only heard the Liz Taylor comparison a couple of times when I was a teen but none since then so it was certainly nice (and flattering) to hear it again


----------



## elle camino

it's the whole raven haired/flawless porcelain skin/piercing eyes combo that does it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol- now Im blushing :blush:  

Thanks for your kind words- you really made my day


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mind if I get in on the fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going for the Buddha look in the Hawaiian dress


:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Ericthonius

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What kind of slip? a half- slip? do you have any links to images on the net I could see? Maybe I could give it a whirl if I knew exactly what you meant



I guess this is a full slip and I think you could pull it off marvelously...
View attachment liztaylorbutter.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Allrighty then... all I own is half slips and camisoles but I will be sure to acquire one of full slips in the near future and post, if you think I can pull off a fat Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## yuanshu

Here is a few,

5'10 390 and will 400 by next Monday  

View attachment IMG_1150.JPG


View attachment IMG_1143.JPG


View attachment IMG_1120.JPG


View attachment IMG_1114.JPG


----------



## Plumplin2005

Ah yes. 400 is such a sweet ROUND number!!!! 
do it! feel it! live it!!!!!

All my love and encouragement!
Plumplin:eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :bounce: :kiss2:


----------



## rachel

jude said:


> Hi everyone.. hope you like my contribution



For the record, that was just adorable.  I love the unbuttoned-jeans look. Prrrr...

rachel


----------



## noob

haven't posted in forever because this site is blocked at my university, here's a pic from a month or so ago






I'm up to 165 now (I think I was 155 last time I posted)


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

here's my belly,tiny as it is. I sure would LOVE a feeder to stuff and fatten me up!!!!!! 

View attachment Picture 190.jpg


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany

do you like it?? 

I am looking for a cute girls who wnat to fatten me up!! I am from europe, germany! I prefer real things! 

Bg Hugs

I have much more...and of course pics of my face... when you are really interested, e-mail me! :eat2:


----------



## Fat_Student_Germany

I am still a student, but will finish soo... you see, not only belly...brain too


----------



## vermillion

my contribution.....


----------



## PaulfromtheUK

vermillion said:


> my contribution.....




What a lovely belly pic....Simply stunning.

Paul


----------



## choppin12

here are some pics of my gut. bi male from new england 18 y/o 325 lbs 6'4" 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment me1.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## AppreSheAte

excellent belly pic, thank you for sharing!


----------



## HDANGEL15

choppin12 said:


> here are some pics of my gut. bi male from new england 18 y/o 325 lbs 6'4"




*quite a gut you have :smitten: very **HOTTTTTTTTT *: > *thanks 4 sharing*


----------



## Santaclear

vermillion said:


> my contribution.....



What a beautiful belly. :smitten: . This is a belly that could cause men and women to lie, to steal, to cheat, even start wars over.  It is a belly that has already brought so much joy and pain to so many. I salute you, gawgeous and kool Vermillion! :bow: (Nice to see ya!)


----------



## jude

i was bored so i took some new pics... hope you like them. too bad i couldn't manage to get my face & belly all in the same shot


----------



## Tori DeLuca

jude said:


> i was bored so i took some new pics... hope you like them. too bad i couldn't manage to get my face & belly all in the same shot



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: drool


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hotter than hell, Jude


----------



## vermillion

Thanks Paul and Appresheate....it has gotten bigger since that picture too.

LOL Santaclear....your so funny...thanks darlin'....nice to see you since I haven't seen you around for a while.


----------



## vermillion

Hey Jude <--hehe

You're hot!!!


----------



## chsn

Here's mine. I'm a guy, just in case anyone thought I was a girl that didn't shave her legs, haha. Hope the pics work. 

View attachment My fat belly and boobs.JPG


View attachment IMG_0641h.JPG


View attachment My Fat young body.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ericthonius said:


> I guess this is a full slip and I think you could pull it off marvelously...
> View attachment 11300



Ok Eric- here goes - I look better in black but the white was closest to the pic. Hope you like them 
Oh, and I went ahead and posted them here cause you can definitely see my belly


----------



## Laina

jude said:


> i was bored so i took some new pics... hope you like them. too bad i couldn't manage to get my face & belly all in the same shot




*steals you*


----------



## estrata

chsn said:


> Here's mine. I'm a guy, just in case anyone thought I was a girl that didn't shave her legs, haha. Hope the pics work.



Horray for the moobs! :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ok Eric- here goes - I look better in black but the white was closest to the pic. Hope you like them
> Oh, and I went ahead and posted them here cause you can definitely see my belly



These turned out great, GE Fairy, just stunning! :smitten:


----------



## HDANGEL15

jude said:


> i was bored so i took some new pics... hope you like them. too bad i couldn't manage to get my face & belly all in the same shot




*Jude those are totallly SIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLING pics..cumhere little boy....i have some candy and cookies and cakes and pizzas for you* :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> These turned out great, GE Fairy, just stunning! :smitten:



Thank you very much


----------



## Ericthonius

Y-E-Double S-H...YESSH!!!!

OK, gimmie a minute to recover my composure...

Whew! That's right on the bullseye, there, Dahlin'! Exactly what I was thinking.  

You've reminded me that slip-wearin'-sexyness isn't a lost art.

Thanks!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ok Eric- here goes - I look better in black but the white was closest to the pic. Hope you like them
> Oh, and I went ahead and posted them here cause you can definitely see my belly


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ericthonius said:


> Y-E-Double S-H...YESSH!!!!
> 
> OK, gimmie a minute to recover my composure...
> 
> Whew! That's right on the bullseye, there, Dahlin'! Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> You've reminded me that slip-wearin'-sexyness isn't a lost art.
> 
> Thanks!



No no- thank you  

now Im going to post about you and santa clear in the non anonymous post thread since you both flattered me so much :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## collegeguy2514

here's my latest pic, and my first contribution to the belly library. hope you like it. 

View attachment HPIM0470resize.JPG


----------



## HDANGEL15

collegeguy2514 said:


> here's my latest pic, and my first contribution to the belly library. hope you like it.


*

LOOKING amazing.......those second helpings are working* :smitten:


----------



## collegeguy2514

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> LOOKING amazing.......those second helpings are working* :smitten:


hehehehehe, thank you :wubu:


----------



## Mr. 23

It's Christmas, so here's a new pic of my belly. Again, no face, but at least I've figured out the timer this time. Hope you all enjoy it. My last entry to the library is here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Mr. 23 said:


> It's Christmas, so here's a new pic of my belly. Again, no face, but at least I've figured out the timer this time. Hope you all enjoy it.
> 
> *
> THat is one perfect starter belly....couldn't dress it up any sexier then those jeans...thanks 4 the xmas gift :eat2: xox Angel*


----------



## kattylee

ANyone else wanna show their full xmas bellies? x


----------



## Fuzzy

When in Rome...


----------



## kattylee

NICE BELLY! x


----------



## kattylee

Ok, I am not an intentional gainer myself, but 6 months of fattening my man up has put a few pounds on me too.....hope these pics work (sorry for poor quality, camera phone!) bit shy bout posting them though! 

View attachment b1.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

kattylee said:


> Ok, I am not an intentional gainer myself, but 6 months of fattening my man up has put a few pounds on me too.....hope these pics work (sorry for poor quality, camera phone!) bit shy bout posting them though!



Just a few, eh?  Very pretty 

=Divals


----------



## kattylee

And a second pic....

what do you think? 

View attachment b2.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

kattylee said:


> And a second pic....
> 
> what do you think?



Very nice... though mine is bigger 

=Divals


----------



## kattylee

Have you posted a pic? x


----------



## jonj287

i'm a first time pic poster. thought i would share myself a bit for the holidays, even though i know i need to gain a little more than my current weight (175llbs, and activily gaining). I hope you all enjoy and that i didn't disappoint! thanks 

View attachment Picture 002.jpg


View attachment Picture 004.jpg


----------



## kattylee

Hey, nice  x


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

Guess I need to go get my lil darlin' to take one of me


----------



## Allie Cat

kattylee said:


> Have you posted a pic? x



No, I'm not sure how my fiancee would feel about it, and I don't have a digital camera 

=Divals


----------



## starwater

Meh, might as well.

Have belly, will travel.


----------



## LrgrThnLf

Some great shots here folks.. thanks for sharing them with us..


----------



## Big Ben SC

Nice kattylee!


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

The Wonderful Jana


----------



## freedombigirl

Here is a pic of my girlfriend's belly...don't you think she's gorgeous. :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## kattylee

Big Ben SC said:


> Nice kattylee!



Aw thanks Big Ben! x


----------



## palndrm

Hope this works, but here's my little paunch for your comment and encouragment. 

View attachment BTV JPEG 033.jpg


----------



## ItalnStalian

I guess the years have been fattening 

View attachment ggbeach2.jpg


View attachment Gary_tahiti2.jpg


View attachment stuffed2x.jpg


----------



## kattylee

What a cute belly x


----------



## NFA

As a belly man and a man with a belly, it seemed quite inappropriate that I hadn't made my own offering to the library... 

View attachment brian_belly.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Just chillin after a nice meal.


----------



## saturdayasusual

There's more belly inside those too-tight pants, I just don't have a good picture of it all at the moment.


----------



## UberAris

^^^ 
Insert drooling here...
(and here)


----------



## Obesus

...on accounta' 'cause!


----------



## Jeannie

Obesus said:


> ...on accounta' 'cause!



uh huh. You said it.

And I say - Spectacular. Gorgeous. Sexy. Devine. The most beautiful belly that ever bellied. :bow:


----------



## missaf

:bow: I almost always agree with Jeannie 



Jeannie said:


> uh huh. You said it.
> 
> And I say - Spectacular. Gorgeous. Sexy. Devine. The most beautiful belly that ever bellied. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

saturdayasusual said:


> There's more belly inside those too-tight pants, *I just don't have a good picture of it all at the moment*.



Wow, if this is a bad picture, I'd like to see what you consider good!!!!


----------



## Obesus

...I know your appearances here are rare and for you to comment favorably upon my humble personnage, I am touched and moved! I was just visiting our friend Cinder-Bunny earlier this week (she sends her greetings) and I thought about the Cinderoo...which is what prompted me to post...I sigh deeply here and the fog echoes....



Jeannie said:


> uh huh. You said it.
> 
> And I say - Spectacular. Gorgeous. Sexy. Devine. The most beautiful belly that ever bellied. :bow:


----------



## Obesus

I am so glad that you are here as a pillar of the BHM/FFA board and our moderator...you are such a wonderful support and friend to me and the other befuddled fat lads here! Kudos and Huzzahs to you!



missaf said:


> :bow: I almost always agree with Jeannie


----------



## Butterbelly

Here is a picture of my belly. Probably not the best picture of it, but I do love the contrast of my tanned body up against my white belly.


----------



## William

Hi BB

Very nice belly and legs!!!!

William



Butterbelly said:


> Here is a picture of my belly. Probably not the best picture of it, but I do love the contrast of my tanned body up against my white belly.


----------



## Tanicarl

A couple pics of my belly 

View attachment Picture 320.jpg


View attachment Picture 250.jpg


----------



## jonj287

here's some more pics of myself, not the greatest though. have to take somemore in the weeks to come. oh! great bellies everyone. even though i have to work on mne. haha!! 

View attachment Picture 003.jpg


View attachment Picture 004.jpg


----------



## Butterbelly

William said:


> Hi BB
> 
> Very nice belly and legs!!!!
> 
> William



Thanks, William


----------



## herin

Here it is....black & white belly goodness


----------



## Allie Cat

herin said:


> Here it is....black & white belly goodness



Pardon me while I drool... O.O

=Divals


----------



## Allie Cat

Rarr. Don't kill me.

=Divals


----------



## Skinny_FFA

*@herin* -







WOW! Awesome!


----------



## UberAris

herin said:


> Here it is....black & white belly goodness



Kick ass as always


----------



## supersoup

Butterbelly said:


> Here is a picture of my belly. Probably not the best picture of it, but I do love the contrast of my tanned body up against my white belly.



that is such a pretty picture!!!!


----------



## mischel

Well...

This is me after taking a shower friday night .
I love to clamp (is that the correct verb?) my towel under my belly.


----------



## HDANGEL15

mischel said:


> Well...
> 
> This is me after taking a shower friday night .
> I love to clamp (is that the correct verb?) my towel under my belly.




*what a lovely sight..thanks for sharing that gorgous body* :eat2:


----------



## missaf

Wow, Divals and Mischel are spicing up this thread


----------



## Skinny_FFA

*@mischel *:smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## freedombigirl

freedombigirl said:


> Here is a pic of my girlfriend's belly...don't you think she's gorgeous. :eat2: :smitten:


No pink? Sorry not sure what that means??


----------



## missaf

The No-pink rule:

_3) Pictures posted may not depict explicit sexual acts or activity, may not show genitalia, and may not show nipples, or sex toys (either being used/fondled, laying next to you, etc)._


----------



## freedombigirl

missaf said:


> The No-pink rule:
> 
> _3) Pictures posted may not depict explicit sexual acts or activity, may not show genitalia, and may not show nipples, or sex toys (either being used/fondled, laying next to you, etc)._


Ok, get what you mean now lol. Thanks.


----------



## missaf

freedombigirl said:


> Ok, get what you mean now lol. Thanks.


 

No worries  I enjoy nipples as much as the next guy or girl, we just as they not be posted


----------



## scarcity

Pinkbelly said:


> okay, here's two by me. with hair and without.



How long since this picture was taken?

Just thinking.... because I love it! The cutest belly I've ever seen ... and your hand on it. Mmm mmmm. 

You should be very proud of it


----------



## mango

Butterbelly said:


> Here is a picture of my belly. Probably not the best picture of it, but I do love the contrast of my tanned body up against my white belly.



*Hot Saxy Butter!!  

Love the wierd tan thing you've got going on there too!

 *


----------



## herin

Divals said:


> Pardon me while I drool... O.O
> 
> =Divals




Aww thanks Divals and Skinny_FFA and Aris! :bounce:


----------



## William

Hi Herin

What a large lovable belly and how did you get such wonderful and perfect skin-tone!!

William



herin said:


> Here it is....black & white belly goodness


----------



## herin

William said:


> Hi Herin
> 
> What a large lovable belly and how did you get such wonderful and perfect skin-tone!!
> 
> William



Thank you William! I get the good skin from my mom and grandma I guess. They are both beautiful women. I feel very lucky in that regard.


----------



## Falling Boy

herin said:


> Here it is....black & white belly goodness



Love the new pic! Glad to see you back around these parts


----------



## Butterbelly

supersoup said:


> that is such a pretty picture!!!!



Awww, thank you :blush: :blush:


----------



## Butterbelly

mango said:


> *Hot Saxy Butter!!
> 
> Love the wierd tan thing you've got going on there too!
> 
> *



Thanks Mango Tango 

btw, I love the new nickname you've given me :batting:


----------



## massconsumption

I have not posted for awhile--get too busy as usual this time of year, but I need to post more, stay tuned.

me from front-side






at tha beach




like stretchmarks???

URL=http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2669fm8.jpg]




[/URL]


----------



## herin

Falling Boy said:


> Love the new pic! Glad to see you back around these parts



aww thanks, glad to be back!


----------



## HDANGEL15

massconsumption said:


> I have not posted for awhile--get too busy as usual this time of year, but I need to post more, stay tuned.
> 
> me from front-side
> 
> at tha beach
> 
> 
> like stretchmarks???
> *
> thanks 4 sharing and nice to see a fellow (((MARYLANDER))) I am a FFA....but I see you like BBW / SSBBW.....which i am not *


----------



## scarcity

collegeguy2514 said:


> here's my latest pic, and my first contribution to the belly library. hope you like it.





Tanicarl said:


> A couple pics of my belly





massconsumption said:


> I have not posted for awhile--get too busy as usual this time of year, but I need to post more, stay tuned.
> 
> me from front-side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at tha beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like stretchmarks???
> 
> URL=http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2669fm8.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



I am simply loving this thread. ALL you hunky guys out there, thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful bodies! This completely saves my week. :wubu: 

I quoted some new favorites


----------



## missaf

Massconsumption at the beach :bow:


----------



## Aireman

Hello Ladies....be nice now P.S. it's cold!


----------



## Aireman

Sorry, had them up for half a day then chickened out.....:doh:


----------



## adrianTX

Ha..heres a few pics for the folks who said I have no belly..heres the proof


----------



## adrianTX

Aireman said:


> Sorry, had them up for half a day then chickened out.....:doh:



ha...hey at least you did it for that long


----------



## Love.Metal

adrianTX said:


> Ha..heres a few pics for the folks who said I have no belly..heres the proof




Ok, you're sexy. That's all there is to it. Nice belly! Very cute 
Thanks for the pics...made me a happy girl!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Love.Metal said:


> Ok, you're sexy. That's all there is to it. Nice belly! Very cute
> Thanks for the pics...made me a happy girl!!



*very very sexy.......and the room to grow........OMG* :eat2:


----------



## Skinny_FFA

*@massconsumption* -nice, soft, hairless & pale skinned body = well that´s absolutely my thing.

*@adrian *- still a bit too flat for my liking, so keep up to fill out those closes :eat1:


----------



## Cosmic~Wombat

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok....I JUST clicked off a pic of my belly on the digital...and here it goes.



wow perfection!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Holy cow...it's been a while since I looked in on this thread. I'm so glad I did....


----------



## prettyssbbw

All your bellies are just georgous! :smitten: :wubu: I should have visited this thread way earlier than this! Here is a photo of my belly to add to the mix! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## Jeannie

prettyssbbw said:


> All your bellies are just georgous! :smitten: :wubu: I should have visited this thread way earlier than this! Here is a photo of my belly to add to the mix! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat1:




*You're beautiful!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^she sure is a pretty picture


----------



## jesswhatwhat

Here's mine. :] 

View attachment resized again.JPG


View attachment yeahh resized.JPG


----------



## Allie Cat

jesswhatwhat said:


> Here's mine. :]



Mmm, yummy... :eat2: 

=Divals


----------



## missaf

Not anyone I know, but a wonderful photo I wanted to share!


----------



## Dark_Hart

prettyssbbw said:


> All your bellies are just georgous! :smitten: :wubu: I should have visited this thread way earlier than this! Here is a photo of my belly to add to the mix! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat1:




waaaw ... :wubu: 

such a beauty :smitten: 

thanks for sharing hun  

kisses,  
Dark_Hart


----------



## big_j

hey, i figured i might as well post somthing, its all i got right now, might try to get more later, anyways, here it is.

jeremy 

View attachment gut shot2.JPG


----------



## Morgana

big_j said:


> hey, i figured i might as well post somthing, its all i got right now, might try to get more later, anyways, here it is.
> 
> jeremy



Hot! Very nice and sexy belly!


----------



## FatAndProud

I DIDN'T KNOW ABOUT THIS THREAD!!! 

Anyways, here's my contribution. LOVED all the pictures. :wubu: 

View attachment 14330

View attachment 14331

View attachment 14332

View attachment 14333


----------



## Aireman

What a sweet girl you are, very nice!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mango

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FatAndProud again.

 *


----------



## jude

here are a few new pics, i hope you'll like them. & thank you to everyone who complimented me before. you don't know how good it feels to get that kind of reaction after spending so much of my life trying to hide everything.


----------



## HDANGEL15

jude said:


> here are a few new pics, i hope you'll like them. & thank you to everyone who complimented me before. you don't know how good it feels to get that kind of reaction after spending so much of my life trying to hide everything.



*
U KNow EXAcltly what this little FFA loves.....thanks for sharing such beautiful pictures of your heavenly body .......and face too...wow..handsome too .....very very special....*:eat2:


----------



## littlelily

OH JUDE!

You are adorable!!! I agree, lovely body and such a handsome face- but you should smile, you're too cute to look so serious!

WOWEE!


----------



## adrianTX

Just figured i'd do a couple more


----------



## HDANGEL15

adrianTX said:


> Just figured i'd do a couple more
> 
> *dare i say I think you are actually gaining a few..and I do see a very nice BELLY GROWING THERE* :eat2:


----------



## one_shy_writer

Jude, you are GORGEOUS. Just... you leave me speechless. Completely. Believe me, any time you need an ego boost, just pop on here... I'd be more than happy to tell you just how incredibly attractive you are any time you like!


----------



## Cosmic~Jans

Until I know. :eat2: 













http://farm1.static.flickr.com/170/374575250_f5a920c0d5_b.jpg

hope these are ok!






I hope someone does enjoy these. If not won't post more


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jude, you are a beautiful man- have no doubts


----------



## GPL

prettyssbbw said:


> All your bellies are just georgous! :smitten: :wubu: I should have visited this thread way earlier than this! Here is a photo of my belly to add to the mix! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat1:



You need to receive the title "The Belly of The Year":wubu: 
I always think you really look great and are way too cute, Natasha:smitten: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

jesswhatwhat said:


> Here's mine. :]



You have some very nice rolls there, Jess:wubu: 
Thank you for showing these pics.

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL

Cosmic~Jans said:


> Until I know. :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/170/374575250_f5a920c0d5_b.jpg
> 
> hope these are ok!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone does enjoy these. If not won't post more


 

Jans, I think you are truly a very beautiful girl!:wubu: 
I love your belly with the stretchmarks in all it's glory and your face looks very cute. Please continue with posting these!:wubu: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

adrianTX said:


> Just figured i'd do a couple more



I can't see them


----------



## scarcity

jude said:


> here are a few new pics, i hope you'll like them. & thank you to everyone who complimented me before. you don't know how good it feels to get that kind of reaction after spending so much of my life trying to hide everything.



I really don't know what to say. Speechless. Perfect size, perfectly shaped belly and handsome


----------



## Mr. 23

Thought I'd throw in a recent pic.


----------



## scarcity

Why hello there, Monkey Man  (soft and hairy :wubu: )


----------



## HDANGEL15

Mr. 23 said:


> Thought I'd throw in a recent pic.


*

lookin somewhat fatter then last month..your wife is feeding you good ...what a LUCKY WOMAN.. :smitten: 
*


----------



## Girly

Yeah, let me just be the millionth girl here to say, wow, Jude! You're really sexy. Great body, great face. (Can you tell, folks?--the girl FAs like a pretty face on their boys!) We should start a Jude fan club! Jude, more pics, please?! One from the side that includes your face and yeah, as Lily said, a smile would be nice...

:smitten:


----------



## gorddito

finally i got the courage for putting some pics of my belly too, but not of the face yet. 

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA

Girly said:


> Yeah, let me just be the millionth girl here to say, wow, Jude! You're really sexy. Great body, great face. (Can you tell, folks?--the girl FAs like a pretty face on their boys!) We should start a Jude fan club! Jude, more pics, please?! One from the side that includes your face and yeah, as Lily said, a smile would be nice...
> 
> :smitten:



A Jude-Fan-Club? Yeeeeaaah!




You can count on me girls! I`d join a JFC INSTANTLY! :wubu: 

*@JUDE - Please delight us with some more pics!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

gorddito said:


> finally i got the courage for putting some pics of my belly too, but not of the face yet.


*
thanks for sharing (((GORDITO))) very love those huge arms and the belly is just perfection........yum yum yum:smitten: 
*


----------



## gorddito

thanks you for your lovelies comments


----------



## nico7_uk

This is me comfortably stuffed 

View attachment 9.jpg


----------



## Skinny_FFA

Oh Nico you´ve gained since last year, don´t you? How much? Or does it just seem like because of being stuffed so well? Georgeous belly btw.


*EDIT*
There is at least no doubt for me: this one has developed a great shape


----------



## Feedee81

this is my belly at 290 lbs. 

View attachment Unbenannt-1.jpg


----------



## jude

here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...

it's quite a handful


----------



## HDANGEL15

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



*wow as a proud member of the *WE LOVE JUDE* fanclub...rock on...you are gorgeous every ounce of that 400# MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW:eat2: *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



Jude, you are really handsome- trust me.....


----------



## LuvUmChunky

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



You are the sexiest man I've ever seen!:smitten:


----------



## Krissy12

Oh Jude, what a sexy 400 it is! *swoon*


----------



## one_shy_writer

Jude Fan Club member #34892, right here. Get your t-shirts, stickers, buttons, and pennants while they last... 

Oh my lord, Jude, I want to hug you forever...


----------



## Skinny_FFA

Breathtaking :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful




Oh...My...Goodness... 
Yeah, 400# looks incredible on you, very sweet face, too!
Wow, great awesome super *wonderful* pics!! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

one_shy_writer said:


> Jude Fan Club member #34892, right here. Get your t-shirts, stickers, buttons, and pennants while they last...
> 
> Oh my lord, Jude, I want to hug you forever...



Holy crap where can I sign up. Damnit Jude, you are too hot. Now I can't focus on my Human Resource Development textbook. *sweat*


----------



## one_shy_writer

I came back here twice in one day just to see your pics again, Jude. You are beautiful. I'm finding myself wishing I lived in Philly. You sure wouldn't have to convince me of anything. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

I generally prefer thinner guys, but I find I must concur.


...what don't look at me like that.

=Divals


----------



## popeyepa

ok here's my pic, the whole 420lbs
be kind 

View attachment dcp_0014.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*lovely body shot..where did your head GO? hahahaa....thanks so much for sharing..lots to LOVE THERE:eat2: *


----------



## BigManJeff

Let me know what you think!
BigManJeff 

View attachment IMG_4193.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Holy hotness Batman. You are a very handsome man. :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigManJeff said:


> Let me know what you think!
> BigManJeff




*LBVIS should hire you as their new *MODEL* you do wonders for those jeans *:smitten:


----------



## BigManJeff

Why thank you to the both of you.


----------



## BellyGirl

What a big and sexy hunk of [email protected]! I love your huge belly!! Wanna bump bellies!! hehehe Hugs BellyGirl




popeyepa said:


> ok here's my pic, the whole 420lbs
> be kind


----------



## scarcity

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



This is the third time, since ...uhm... yesterday, I've come here to see the pictures of you :wubu: 

And that's a familiar phone


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigManJeff said:


> Let me know what you think!
> BigManJeff




I find you to be one attractive looking man Jeff!


----------



## littlelily

HDANGEL15 said:


> wow as a proud member of the *WE LOVE JUDE* fanclub...rock on...you are gorgeous every ounce of that 400# MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



WHAT?? THERE'S A FAN CLUB? I really have missed too much while being away!

Well I hope there's still room for late members


----------



## LillyBBBW

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful




*raises hand* Yep, I'm in the jude fan club line too.


----------



## PrettyKitty

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



Jude, I am just... :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

You are soooooo cute.


----------



## LillyBBBW

My first hard crush on the board and there's a line 10 miles long! :doh: You are a certified hottie Jude. That is all. :kiss2:


----------



## ebonyprincess

jude said:


> here's what 400lbs looks like, in case anyone was wondering...
> 
> it's quite a handful



Right it's official im the newest member of the Jude fan club!! *drools*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

There are so many handsome men on here. :smitten:


----------



## FatAndProud

Holy crap. Someone post more belly. damn.


----------



## one_shy_writer

No kidding. I'd go for it, but I don't have anything exciting to post... lol.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I dont really have a belly...
But I'm gonna post a picture anyway, cuz I'm an uber nerd. xP






February '06





April '07


----------



## rabbitislove

one_shy_writer said:


> Jude Fan Club member #34892, right here. Get your t-shirts, stickers, buttons, and pennants while they last...
> 
> Oh my lord, Jude, I want to hug you forever...



I think our t-shirts should read:

JUDE FAN CLUB. 
Its always sunny in Philadelphia. 

I'm sure we'd get sued by Danny Devito though. Lame. :doh:


----------



## gorddito

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dont really have a belly...
> But I'm gonna post a picture anyway, cuz I'm an uber nerd. xP
> 
> hooo i just looove your no-belly:wubu:


----------



## love dubh

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dont really have a belly...
> But I'm gonna post a picture anyway, cuz I'm an uber nerd. xP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February '06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April '07



I love your belly ring, and your knickers! Your svelte torso is lovely too.


----------



## ZainTheInsane

___________________________________________________________________


----------



## Sanders

Here they are: 

View attachment Picture 143.jpg


View attachment Picture 144.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Holy crap skinny people are taking over!!

View attachment 18865


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> Holy crap skinny people are taking over!!
> 
> View attachment 18865



I don't know what to say to this except :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

=Divals


----------



## superodalisque

Here is another for the tummy collection. anybody up for a bellydance? 

View attachment trnspix 262.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^Beautiful as always Felecia


----------



## growingman

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dont really have a belly...
> But I'm gonna post a picture anyway, cuz I'm an uber nerd. xP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> February '06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April '07



Mmmmmm, very sexy. I just love the thought of such an attractive thin woman FA or FF with a very big guy. Your BF is a very lucky man.


----------



## Allie Cat

superodalisque said:


> Here is another for the tummy collection. anybody up for a bellydance?



Yes please 

=Divals


----------



## BeeBee

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I dont really have a belly...
> But I'm gonna post a picture anyway, cuz I'm an uber nerd. xP
> 
> I love that beautiful slender figure... you can probably have any belly you like!!!


----------



## eightyseven

Oh, why not... 

View attachment DSCN1172.JPG


View attachment DSCN1176.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Beautiful Belly 87


----------



## BeeBee

I guess I might as well put mine on here. 

View attachment BBBelly.jpg


----------



## Mercedes

BeeBee said:


> I guess I might as well put mine on here.


 
Masterpiece! You should post pix more often! :happy:


----------



## BeeBee

Mercedes said:


> Masterpiece! You should post pix more often! :happy:



Thanks! I might take some more soon.


----------



## Big Daddy WooWoo

My new computer has a built-in webcam....

So here's my belly too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Big Daddy WooWoo said:


> My new computer has a built-in webcam....
> 
> So here's my belly too.


*

woo woo is RIGHT!!!!! damn....someones been raiding the cookie jar and the McD's and the Pizza joints........wearing it well *DADDY* :eat2: 
*


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Here's a bit of scottish belly for you. 

View attachment DSCF0171a.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigFriendlyDave said:


> Here's a bit of scottish belly for you.




Nice indeed


----------



## Obesus

...maybe gravity and an extra 20 pounds, there is much more apronnage/pannusist activity going on in the lower belly...'tis exceeding pleasant, from the experiencing gravity aspect...jiggly too! Zounds!


----------



## FatAndProud

You must spread some more Reputation before giving it to Obesus again.


----------



## Fuzzy

Its been about a year since my last belly photo. Here's an update, tho I don't think I've changed much.  

View attachment Picture 2a.jpg


View attachment Picture 4a.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

:wubu: *dies of official happiness*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*well....after dreaming of men stuffing themselves for years....I tried to turn the tables a bit...and ate way too much and got extremely bloated for *ME*....a nice little belly developed....thought I'd share...never thought after decades of starving and trying to lose..i would experience this and see how it feels..and how much it turns on the *OPPPOSITE sEx* heehe....really interesting experience for me...*


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *...and ate way too much and got extremely bloated for *ME*....a nice little belly developed....thought I'd share...never thought after decades of starving and trying to lose..i would experience this and see how it feels..and how much it turns on the *OPPPOSITE sEx* heehe....really interesting experience for me...*



Fun experiment, and cute little belly you had going there.

Now the interesting part will be to see if you get tempted to repeat the experience occasionally.....

-Ed


----------



## Obesus

Well, gosh darn, I tried to do the same thing for you, but I got the same dang message about spreading' the rep around! I remember that wonderful belly pic you posted...that just made my whole dang year, if not decade! :smitten: 



FatAndProud said:


> You must spread some more Reputation before giving it to Obesus again.


----------



## Obesus

It just sort of happened out of the blue...I started feeling a lot more weight on my thighs and when I weighed myself after a long time of not doing so, I was surprised to be well up above 300! I think the other clue was the the XXXL scrubs were just about ready to burst a seam or two...XXXXL is much better!



missaf said:


> I definitely see an increase in pannus hang! lol! Looks like you've been having a good time, Obe!


----------



## Obesus

...it is almost impossible to go back...that is why there are so many independent gainers who love to stuff, with feeder or without....the stuffing gets to be more and more erotic and the sensations of the belly...well, say no more, say no more! (Wink wink, nod nod!) :eat1: 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *well....after dreaming of men stuffing themselves for years....I tried to turn the tables a bit...and ate way too much and got extremely bloated for *ME*....a nice little belly developed....thought I'd share...never thought after decades of starving and trying to lose..i would experience this and see how it feels..and how much it turns on the *OPPPOSITE sEx* heehe....really interesting experience for me...*


----------



## ashley646

here's me... 

View attachment DSC01915.jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

ashley646 said:


> here's me...



VERY nice! :batting: 

=Divals


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

ashley646 said:


> here's me...



Lovely Jubbly :happy: 

dX


----------



## Regular Bill

superodalisque said:


> Here is another for the tummy collection. anybody up for a bellydance?



MEMEMEME!!!!! Very cute belly!!!!:smitten: 


Bill


----------



## BeeBee

HDANGEL15 said:


> *well....after dreaming of men stuffing themselves for years....I tried to turn the tables a bit...and ate way too much and got extremely bloated for *ME*....a nice little belly developed....thought I'd share...never thought after decades of starving and trying to lose..i would experience this and see how it feels..and how much it turns on the *OPPPOSITE sEx* heehe....really interesting experience for me...*



Looks like the pants were a bit tight, lol.. Cute little tummy! :smitten:


----------



## Rich P

...here is me ;-) :eat2:  

belly, belly and legs (last pic just cos I prefer my legs to any other part of my body!) 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


View attachment Picture 14.jpg


View attachment Picture 15.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Rich P said:


> ...here is me ;-) :eati:
> 
> belly, belly and legs (last pic just cos I prefer my legs to any other part of my body!)



 AGREED.......great legs...and that bellys not too shabby either : >


----------



## Big450inLACa

Here's my belly pic. And yes, I am single and always looking for a belly lover FFA. LA Ca here.


----------



## cammy

OMG! This is flab-ulous! All these wonderful big bellied men pics. I am new to this site, but a long-time BHM admirer, especially those BHM's with bellies they enjoy growing. :eat2:


----------



## Letiahna

I've been looking at this thread since last week. Took a belly pic on Sunday. And I'm still sitting here wondering if I should post it... 

Of all my parts, my belly specifically has been a HUGE source of annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame, and it's been covered up in the RW under shirts 2 to 3 sizes too big for as long as I can remember.

I'm truly beginning to believe that the only way to cure my belly shame is by exorcising it and what better way than right here and right now?


----------



## Zandoz

Letiahna said:


> I've been looking at this thread since last week. Took a belly pic on Sunday. And I'm still sitting here wondering if I should post it...
> 
> Of all my parts, my belly specifically has been a HUGE source of annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame, and it's been covered up in the RW under shirts 2 to 3 sizes too big for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I'm truly beginning to believe that the only way to cure my belly shame is by exorcising it and what better way than right here and right now?



It would be pretty hard to get much farther from warrenting "annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame", in my book. Let the complimenting of the lovely lady begin!


----------



## Letiahna

Thank you Zandoz, you're very kind


----------



## Grandi Floras

Grandi Floras 
​


----------



## Tad

Letiahna said:


> Of all my parts, my belly specifically has been a HUGE source of annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame, and it's been covered up in the RW under shirts 2 to 3 sizes too big for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I'm truly beginning to believe that the only way to cure my belly shame is by exorcising it and what better way than right here and right now?



After taking a moment to compose myself, let me respond.

1)	Im glad you posted. Wow, how totally gorgeous!
2)	Youve been hiding that under baggy shirts? So sad for any FA in your area!
3)	Yes, Im an FA, I *like* bellies. Still, that is a particularly fine example.  
4)	I love how your left hand was resting on your belly, kind of protectively, kind of possessively. It added a certain intrigue to the picture.
5)	It also shows off your hand, and a lovely hand it is too! It could be just the angle, but you look like you have quite long fingers :wubu: 
6)	You are so pretty! Not because of the shortage of clothes, but the shortage of camouflaging clothes lets your good looks shine through.
7)	Not to be picky, but that bra doesnt look like it is sitting quite right. Have you been for a bra fitting lately? (please excuse me if that is being too forward, but as a guy I have a vested interest in women wearing well fitting undergarments!)
8)	Yes, you have such a pretty face, if only..youd show off your equally pretty body, instead of hiding it under baggy clothes  
9)	Thank you again for posting the picture. 

Regards;

Ed


----------



## Letiahna

Wow Ed! You go all out on the compliments, dontcha?! :happy: Thank you! And, yes, that bra is a major PITA or should I say PITB? I'm going shopping soon, new bras, new clothes (closer to my size), new pics...

I envy Grandi Floras' bra, though.... looks very sexy and yet very comfy. Lovely picture, as well.


----------



## William

Hi Letiahna

Very nice tummy and body!!

William




Letiahna said:


> I've been looking at this thread since last week. Took a belly pic on Sunday. And I'm still sitting here wondering if I should post it...
> 
> Of all my parts, my belly specifically has been a HUGE source of annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame, and it's been covered up in the RW under shirts 2 to 3 sizes too big for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I'm truly beginning to believe that the only way to cure my belly shame is by exorcising it and what better way than right here and right now?


----------



## William

Hi GF

Lovely as always!!

William






Grandi Floras said:


> Grandi Floras
> ​


----------



## Grandi Floras

William said:


> Hi GF
> 
> Lovely as always!!
> 
> William








Thank You *William*!​


----------



## Morbid

well I know this isnt something i would normally do but I am getting a little more comfortable with myself... thanks to the courage of the bbws in the chat and on the boards... 

I once hated my body no matter what size i was.. either at 700lbs or at my current size of 415lbs... I am posting 2 belly pics.. one from the side and one from the front...

if you would like to comment about them please do... 
Master_ofthe_BlackMagic on yahoo IM and Morbid in the Dim chat room..

:bow: 

View attachment frontbelly.JPG


View attachment sidebelly.JPG


View attachment Morbid.jpg


View attachment morbidzface.JPG


View attachment th_morbidzD.jpg


----------



## Letiahna

Yay for you! You are yummy in my book!!!!!


----------



## Letiahna

Morbid said:


> well I know this isnt something i would normally do but I am getting a little more comfortable with myself... thanks to the courage of the bbws in the chat and on the boards...
> 
> I once hated my body no matter what size i was.. either at 700lbs or at my current size of 415lbs... I am posting 2 belly pics.. one from the side and one from the front...
> 
> if you would like to comment about them please do...
> Master_ofthe_BlackMagic on yahoo IM and Morbid in the Dim chat room..
> 
> :bow:



Yay for you! You are yummy in my book!!!!!


----------



## one_shy_writer

Morbid, I saw the old english D and got so excited. I can't believe how many people from Detroit are here. I sure don't see anything to hate.


----------



## lizzy

Some before and after shots of a night's overindulgence: 

View attachment rsz_11rsz_before_2.jpg


View attachment rsz_1rsz_afterdinner_1.jpg


----------



## rachidi54

Morbid said:


> I once hated my body no matter what size i was.. either at 700lbs or at my current size of 415lbs...



The pics are looking really cool to me. Just Awesome.

But i understand that can be difficult sometimes,

Just enjoy your body, i really like those pics.


----------



## chsn

Here's me relaxing with my belly rolls. 

View attachment double belly.JPG


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Morbid said:


> well I know this isnt something i would normally do but I am getting a little more comfortable with myself... thanks to the courage of the bbws in the chat and on the boards...
> 
> I once hated my body no matter what size i was.. either at 700lbs or at my current size of 415lbs... I am posting 2 belly pics.. one from the side and one from the front...
> 
> if you would like to comment about them please do...
> Master_ofthe_BlackMagic on yahoo IM and Morbid in the Dim chat room..
> 
> :bow:



WOOHOOO!!!! Morbid! 

IT's about time! great pics!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I had this as an avatar before, but thought I would post it for posterity. My favorite pair of boxers: The Spongebob "Nerds Are Cool" pair. Aside from the fact that the front has no button to keep Mr. Happy from saying hi, they are awesome to wear. 

View attachment spongebob1a.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^cute!


----------



## SensualDistender

Letiahna said:


> I've been looking at this thread since last week. Took a belly pic on Sunday. And I'm still sitting here wondering if I should post it...
> 
> Of all my parts, my belly specifically has been a HUGE source of annoyance, discomfort, embarrassment, shame, and it's been covered up in the RW under shirts 2 to 3 sizes too big for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I'm truly beginning to believe that the only way to cure my belly shame is by exorcising it and what better way than right here and right now?



Very nice!!! You are totally hot!


----------



## Morbid

SensualDistender said:


> Very nice!!! You are totally hot!



Thats what i keep telling her but do you think she listens to me.. NNNOOOOOO..lol.... 

  :bow:


----------



## Letiahna

Morbid said:


> Thats what i keep telling her but do you think she listens to me.. NNNOOOOOO..lol....
> 
> :bow:



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Hmm well, couldnt stay away anymore (trying to take the pride back in me) *trying hard* giggles  just missed all the handsome fat guys in here!!
So I dont hope my warning on my account will throw me out of here, lol!!

Ive been around this subject before, and life would be so much easily if all FA was turned on by the same.
But as I see it, there are 2 different kinds:
- People who just love FAT people, and only think about eating, feeding on the extremely way etc. people who like foodees. Here is no teasing, only rewards for growing bigger.

- People who love the game, the play to watch a person to plump up, outgrow clothes, and the subject is more about the mind, and so much about the size, and love the teasing and mabe the dominate roleplay..

(and under all these subject, there is people who love bellies, butts, etc.) And Im a belly-lover.

I adore fat guys. Maybe it sounds silly to say in here, but I better would like to be with a guy, whore plump/out of shape and he have the similar fantasies, than being with a FAT guy, who dont have the same fantasies as I do  no fun at all.

Well enough talking, Ive put on a little lately, so here is a picture of my chubby belly : )


----------



## GPL

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Hmm well, couldnt stay away anymore (trying to take the pride back in me) *trying hard* giggles  just missed all the handsome fat guys in here!!
> So I dont hope my warning on my account will throw me out of here, lol!!
> 
> Ive been around this subject before, and life would be so much easily if all FA was turned on by the same.
> But as I see it, there are 2 different kinds:
> - People who just love FAT people, and only think about eating, feeding on the extremely way etc. people who like foodees. Here is no teasing, only rewards for growing bigger.
> 
> - People who love the game, the play to watch a person to plump up, outgrow clothes, and the subject is more about the mind, and so much about the size, and love the teasing and mabe the dominate roleplay..
> 
> (and under all these subject, there is people who love bellies, butts, etc.) And Im a belly-lover.
> 
> I adore fat guys. Maybe it sounds silly to say in here, but I better would like to be with a guy, whore plump/out of shape and he have the similar fantasies, than being with a FAT guy, who dont have the same fantasies as I do  no fun at all.
> 
> Well enough talking, Ive put on a little lately, so here is a picture of my chubby belly : )



Talking about cute FFA's:smitten: 
Scandi, you look absolutely great in this new pic of you.
I've always liked you because we are in one line about fat admiring, only to the opposite section, lol.

Happy to see you came back:wubu: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## William

Hi Scandi

Nice Belly and some great legs!!!!

William




Scandi (FFA) said:


> Hmm well, couldn’t stay away anymore (trying to take the pride back in me) *trying hard* giggles &#8211; just missed all the handsome fat guys in here!!
> So I don’t hope my warning on my account will throw me out of here, lol!!
> 
> 
> snip


----------



## Dj Zulu

It was a good day. 

View attachment Cigars and Pleasure Main.jpg


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

GPL said:


> Talking about cute FFA's:smitten:
> Scandi, you look absolutely great in this new pic of you.
> I've always liked you because we are in one line about fat admiring, only to the opposite section, lol.
> 
> Happy to see you came back:wubu:
> 
> Bellyrubs,
> GPL.



THANK you GPL )))) and to William ))


----------



## Catalina

Scandi,

What a gorgeous picture of you! Beautiful.

Catherine


----------



## Catalina

And, Zulu ... it indeed looks as if you were having a very good day.


----------



## theRabidWolf

Wow Scandi, you're absolutely stunning :smitten: 

I especially like your taste in outfits


----------



## Tina

Dj Zulu said:


> It was a good day.


Evidently. 

What kind of cigar is that, Zulu? I used to like Macanudos.


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

Catalina & the(rabbit)Wolf - thank you very much, I'm glad you like my "puppy-fat" giggles :blush:


----------



## Dj Zulu

Tina said:


> Evidently.  What kind of cigar is that, Zulu? I used to like Macanudos.


It's a Cohiba, I like Macanudos too


----------



## Allie Cat

FatAndProud said:


> I had just gotten out of the shower and I'm like you know what?
> *
> BELLY TIME!* lol
> 
> View attachment 21697
> 
> 
> (I DO HAVE A BRA ON THANKS!)



y halo thar :batting: 

=Divals


----------



## BigChaz

Scandi (FFA) said:


> Well enough talking, Ive put on a little lately, so here is a picture of my chubby belly : )



Hot. Damn.


----------



## Fuzzy

FatAndProud said:


> I had just gotten out of the shower and I'm like you know what?
> *
> BELLY TIME!* lol
> 
> View attachment 21697
> 
> 
> (I DO HAVE A BRA ON THANKS!)




Schweet! :smitten:


----------



## GPL

FatAndProud said:


> I had just gotten out of the shower and I'm like you know what?
> *
> BELLY TIME!* lol
> 
> View attachment 21697
> 
> 
> (I DO HAVE A BRA ON THANKS!)



I love your belly, cutiepie!
I think you are quite a lovely girl:wubu: 

Bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## fatstuart1975

Hey folks! Been a while since I posted here, so thought I'd post a couple of pics!

They were taken rather spontaneously on my phone-cam, so the quality aint that great.

I've gained a little since I last posted, I think it shows!LOL!

Fatstuart


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

fatstuart; uhmm what a NICE supprice! You've always been so very handsome, and the ekstra pound of you make you just even seXier. Your chest look softer too... 

So, how much have you put on lately? ; )


----------



## Scandi (FFA)

fatstuart - just found one of your older pictures to compare with this new ones.. 
Yes, you've definitely gained some weight *stick my finger into your flabby belly to feel how fat you've become  uhmmmm


----------



## one_shy_writer

Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture... 

I might just take it down a little bit from now...

This is the closest thing I've got to a "belly pic" anyway. But you can see my whole body, so it's kind of the same thing, right? I hope...






That one's more of a dress-up shot... but it's the only full-body one I've got. Here's a more standard face shot, without the silly makeup. 






I have no idea how long I'm going to leave them up. But. I hope you like them while they're there! :blush:


----------



## Tad

one_shy_writer said:


> Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture...
> 
> I might just take it down a little bit from now...
> 
> This is the closest thing I've got to a "belly pic" anyway. But you can see my whole body, so it's kind of the same thing, right? I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one's more of a dress-up shot... but it's the only full-body one I've got. Here's a more standard face shot, without the silly makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long I'm going to leave them up. But. I hope you like them while they're there! :blush:




:wubu: Big dark eyes and long wavy dark hair = mesmerizing!

In the dress up shot you pull off that look incredibly well--it looks really good on you.

I'm now assuming that the reason you are shy is that you got tired of too many guys hitting on you all the time?  

I'm glad you were bold enough to post the pics, and that I happened to check the updates on this thread while they are up!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## fatstuart1975

Scandi (FFA) said:


> fatstuart; uhmm what a NICE supprice! You've always been so very handsome, and the ekstra pound of you make you just even seXier. Your chest look softer too...
> 
> So, how much have you put on lately? ; )



Thanks Scandi ;-)

It's been a crappy year for me so far, lots of stress meaning my weight has been going down as well as up! But right now Im back to 23 stone, so about 315lbs

Fatstuart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatstuart1975 said:


> Hey folks! Been a while since I posted here, so thought I'd post a couple of pics!



:smitten: :smitten: :batting:


----------



## Catalina

Fatstuart,

You're absolutely adorable, and I (as well as many others, I'm sure) appreciate your sharing a few pics which so amply highlight said adorableness. 

I'm sorry to hear your that your year has been crappy, as crappy pretty much sucks. Here's to less stress and crappiness and more rest and happiness (if that is what you would prefer, of course)!

Catherine


----------



## Catalina

Shy_Writer,

Wow ... you are stunning! I can imagine the bravery it took to post your pics (I can totally empathize!), but your choice to take that step and post them certainly benefits those of us who now have the opportunity to see you. Thank you. 

Catherine


----------



## fatstuart1975

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> :smitten: :smitten: :batting:



LOL! Thanks Green Eyed Fairy ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## fatstuart1975

Catalina said:


> Fatstuart,
> 
> You're absolutely adorable, and I (as well as many others, I'm sure) appreciate your sharing a few pics which so amply highlight said adorableness.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your that your year has been crappy, as crappy pretty much sucks. Here's to less stress and crappiness and more rest and happiness (if that is what you would prefer, of course)!
> 
> Catherine



Thanks Catherine ;-) Always glad to share pics of my flabby self!LOL!

Things are getting better for me gradually thaniks. Work is better and as soon as I sort out the financial hassle of my previous relationships breakdown, that'll put me back on track! And of course having a gorgeous new girl helps too ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

one_shy_writer said:


> Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture...



You look like a model!

My God woman, you're beautiful; you don't need to be shy to post your picture my dear.

Please feel free to post your picture on this board any time for any reason!


----------



## Catalina

Stuart, 

I'm glad to hear that things are looking better for you on the work and financial front, and I wish you all the best with your gorgeous new girlfriend.


----------



## TRCuse

Not the best quality, but here's a cell-phone pic from earlier tonight.


----------



## Wagimawr

Just thought I'd add to the collection here:


----------



## Nastya_Loves

one_shy_writer said:


> Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture...
> 
> I might just take it down a little bit from now...
> 
> This is the closest thing I've got to a "belly pic" anyway. But you can see my whole body, so it's kind of the same thing, right? I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one's more of a dress-up shot... but it's the only full-body one I've got. Here's a more standard face shot, without the silly makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long I'm going to leave them up. But. I hope you like them while they're there! :blush:




you are really beautiful n.n!!!!! lol


----------



## Nastya_Loves

fatstuart1975 said:


> Hey folks! Been a while since I posted here, so thought I'd post a couple of pics!
> 
> They were taken rather spontaneously on my phone-cam, so the quality aint that great.
> 
> I've gained a little since I last posted, I think it shows!LOL!
> 
> Fatstuart



Ur absolutely stunning and so adorable lol!!!!!

found one of your old pics and ur right u've put on a lil weight n.n, and it looks just perfect on you n.n!!!


----------



## fatstuart1975

Nastya_Loves said:


> Ur absolutely stunning and so adorable lol!!!!!
> 
> found one of your old pics and ur right u've put on a lil weight n.n, and it looks just perfect on you n.n!!!



Thanks Nastya ;-) You're too kind x

Fatstuart


----------



## Catalina

I thought I'd toss my belly into the mix. Please go easy; I'm a belly-posting virgin. 

View attachment 134.jpg


View attachment 147.jpg


View attachment 137.jpg


----------



## StridentDionysus

one_shy_writer said:


> Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture...
> 
> I might just take it down a little bit from now...
> 
> This is the closest thing I've got to a "belly pic" anyway. But you can see my whole body, so it's kind of the same thing, right? I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one's more of a dress-up shot... but it's the only full-body one I've got. Here's a more standard face shot, without the silly makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long I'm going to leave them up. But. I hope you like them while they're there! :blush:



WOW!!! just... WOW!!!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## one_shy_writer

StridentDionysus said:


> WOW!!! just... WOW!!!!! :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:



Yeah? :blush:

You're too sweet.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Catalina said:


> I thought I'd toss my belly into the mix. Please go easy; I'm a belly-posting virgin.
> 
> View attachment 22441
> 
> 
> View attachment 22442
> 
> 
> View attachment 22443



LOL I absolutely love your line about you being a belly-posting virgin.

In fact, the only thing I love more is your belly :smitten: 

Please let me know if you ever get your own belly-posting web site :kiss2:


----------



## Catalina

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> LOL I absolutely love your line about you being a belly-posting virgin.
> 
> In fact, the only thing I love more is your belly :smitten:
> 
> Please let me know if you ever get your own belly-posting web site :kiss2:


 
Thank you for your feedback pertaining to my "coming out" pics. 

And though no longer a belly-posting virgin (the first time IS difficult!), I'm quite certain there shall be no website occuring - particularly given the elicited response (or, rather, lack-there-of). *lol*

But, seriously, thank you for your kind words. Very sweet, indeed.


----------



## StridentDionysus

one_shy_writer said:


> Yeah? :blush:
> 
> You're too sweet.




Of course! You are gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Morbid

Catalina said:


> I thought I'd toss my belly into the mix. Please go easy; I'm a belly-posting virgin.
> 
> View attachment 22441
> 
> 
> View attachment 22442
> 
> 
> View attachment 22443






Very very beautiful.. i was a belly posting virgin also.... but i popped that cherry on my own....  

proud of you,

:bow:Morbid:bow:


----------



## Rojodi

Here are some of mine 

View attachment Picture 030.jpg


View attachment Picture 031.jpg


View attachment Picture 032.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr

How did I miss this thread??? I don't come on here nearly enough. I LOVE THE BELLIES!!!!! Now I just have to get a pic of my bf's belly. His is to die for. But for now here is my contribution.... 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## Tori DeLuca

Ahhh stretch marks, the road mark of happiness :wubu: 

Have I mentioned how much this thread ROCKS????:batting:


----------



## Rojodi

indy500tchr said:


> How did I miss this thread??? I don't come on here nearly enough. I LOVE THE BELLIES!!!!! Now I just have to get a pic of my bf's belly. His is to die for. But for now here is my contribution....




Wowsers...lovely belly!!!


----------



## winndich

I have many of my belly pics on my myspace profile. The pics are for free.

clicky


----------



## GPL

indy500tchr said:


> How did I miss this thread??? I don't come on here nearly enough. I LOVE THE BELLIES!!!!! Now I just have to get a pic of my bf's belly. His is to die for. But for now here is my contribution....



Awww Katie:smitten: 
I never knew your belly was this sexy:wubu: 
Please be proud of what you got, hun!
Hope you are doing ok. We didn't talk in a long time 

Hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## DjGreedyG

Here's mine:







Gordy


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity!

Well I hope I put my pictures in there right. Well if everyone can see them, what do you think? 

View attachment Picture 9.jpg


View attachment Picture 11.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Nice  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity!

wow this is just really great that there's a site out here that likes the way I look. And if they don't they at least don't look down on me because of it.


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity!

Well thanks. I think I'll really like it here!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Snibbity_Diggity! said:


> wow this is just really great that there's a site out here that likes the way I look. And if they don't they at least don't look down on me because of it.



*
YOU LOOK Fantastic*:smitten:


----------



## IMW_NL

Well, anyone remember me asking back in April if anyone else had ever been asked for modeling work as a plus size model, because I was having my doubts about doing it?
Well, after some serious hesitations, I decided to give it a try, I've had my first assignment, and although I haven't spotted the end result myself yet (it was for a poster campaign for a Dutch electricity company), apparently other people have: 

View attachment 100_afbreekbaar.jpg


----------



## ssbbwsarehot

indy500tchr said:


> How did I miss this thread??? I don't come on here nearly enough. I LOVE THE BELLIES!!!!! Now I just have to get a pic of my bf's belly. His is to die for. But for now here is my contribution....


Wow Indy500tchr you look hot


----------



## indy500tchr

ssbbwsarehot said:


> Wow Indy500tchr you look hot



Why thank you! You made me smile


----------



## Fuzzy

Do as the Romans...  

View attachment rome.jpg


----------



## palndrm

Small, soft, and full of potential 

View attachment barebellyjeans.jpg


----------



## ClayKing420

heres mine 

View attachment Photo 74.jpg


----------



## hollyfo

here's mine. :wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

hollyfo said:


> here's mine. :wubu:



:wubu: indeed :smitten: 

=Divals


----------



## Ivy

hollyfo said:


> here's mine. :wubu:



hay hottie :kiss2:


----------



## coyote wild

Here's my contribution. A little montage to make it interesting.


----------



## HDANGEL15

coyote wild said:


> Here's my contribution. A little montage to make it interesting.



*thanks for an awesome start to a horrible morning..with water pouring everywhere and the entire basement flooded....*


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks for an awesome start to a horrible morning..with water pouring everywhere and the entire basement flooded....*



Oh, I hate that. I live in my basement, and it happens every winter when the ground is ice and it starts to rain, all the ice cold water drains into my bedroom. I feel the pain, so I had to comment.


----------



## lizzy

Here's a new one of me. Starting to round out: :eat1: 

View attachment rsz_at_the_end4.jpg


----------



## lizzy

coyote wild said:


> Here's my contribution. A little montage to make it interesting.



Nice montage, Coyote. :smitten:


----------



## hgb0005

I guess ill give it a go as well


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Awww, such a cute belly.


----------



## chicagomark

Here I am....... 

View attachment sideview.jpg


----------



## chicagomark

Hope you like this as well 

View attachment gettinground.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

lizzy said:


> Here's a new one of me. Starting to round out: :eat1:


Very cute!


----------



## The Chocolate Amigo

What attachment are you showing us?


----------



## lizzy

Wagimawr said:


> Very cute!




Thanks, Wagimawr. Nice to also see a fellow Trekkie on the site.


----------



## collegeguy2514

lizzy said:


> Here's a new one of me. Starting to round out: :eat1:



what a beautiful belly!!! :wubu:


----------



## chilihead74

well....I think I am brave enough now, to upload my belly here too


----------



## chilihead74

now the proper picture


----------



## Freedumb

Well looks like I'll post my first belly pic.


----------



## Nose_body_knows

AND NOW!!!....me











there we go. :doh:


----------



## ToniTails

bellies bellies everywhere! 

View attachment Picture 251.jpg


----------



## Messidor

Here's one a very modestly-sized belly! 

View attachment sauf.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon

Cute!

-SnapDragon.



Nose_body_knows said:


> AND NOW!!!....me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there we go. :doh:


----------



## collegeguy2514

here's a recent one of my belly. 

View attachment HPIM0514resize.JPG


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86

Here's a pic of my beginner belly! 

View attachment End of Summer '07 (sideview).jpg


----------



## Big_jim

And I love it!
Nice to see so many people accepting their bodies!
And for my first post I will start with a pic of my belly!!! 
Hope you like! 

View attachment jim belly.jpg


----------



## JustMe

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> bellies bellies everywhere!



May I say? Very cute belly :blush:


----------



## Big_jim

missaf said:


> Very nice photo, there, Jim, thanks for sharing!



I have been thinking about posting more, just want sure about it. Wasn't sure of the response they would get.


----------



## Big_jim

JustMe said:


> May I say? Very cute belly :blush:



I have to agree with justme, that is a very cute tummy!


----------



## sugarbabe

I'm pretty new here and I love this thread! I'm more of an FFA, but I tend to fluctuate with my own weight and lately it's been more up than down. I usually catch myself and lose it after I gain it, but I guess I just haven't had any other bellies to play with lately  
















lol I think this is the chubbiest my belly's been so be nice! :eat1:


----------



## JimboÂ°

sugarbabe said:


> I'm pretty new here and I love this thread! I'm more of an FFA, but I tend to fluctuate with my own weight and lately it's been more up than down. I usually catch myself and lose it after I gain it, but I guess I just haven't had any other bellies to play with lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think this is the chubbiest my belly's been so be nice! :eat1:



Very beautiful little starter belly.Keep on gaining, get fatter and fatter.:eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Big Ben SC

sugarbabe said:


> I'm pretty new here and I love this thread! I'm more of an FFA, but I tend to fluctuate with my own weight and lately it's been more up than down. I usually catch myself and lose it after I gain it, but I guess I just haven't had any other bellies to play with lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think this is the chubbiest my belly's been so be nice! :eat1:



VERY nice!!! :smitten:


----------



## pdt

My belly! This is me at my current/peak weight. Someplace around 225, I think. 

View attachment 00001.jpg


----------



## Tracy

OH MY GOODNESS so many sexy hairy bellies! I am in love :smitten:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

very, very, very hot!!

ty for sharing.



sugarbabe said:


> I'm pretty new here and I love this thread! I'm more of an FFA, but I tend to fluctuate with my own weight and lately it's been more up than down. I usually catch myself and lose it after I gain it, but I guess I just haven't had any other bellies to play with lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I think this is the chubbiest my belly's been so be nice! :eat1:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

you are a hottie!!

ty for sharing the pics!



one_shy_writer said:


> Okay... okay... I think I'm finally going to get brave and post a picture...
> 
> I might just take it down a little bit from now...
> 
> This is the closest thing I've got to a "belly pic" anyway. But you can see my whole body, so it's kind of the same thing, right? I hope...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one's more of a dress-up shot... but it's the only full-body one I've got. Here's a more standard face shot, without the silly makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how long I'm going to leave them up. But. I hope you like them while they're there! :blush:


----------



## hot'n fluffy

fat girls, lingerie...
I have died and gone to heaven!!
ty for sharing Scandi!!:wubu: 



Scandi (FFA) said:


> Hmm well, couldnt stay away anymore (trying to take the pride back in me) *trying hard* giggles  just missed all the handsome fat guys in here!!
> So I dont hope my warning on my account will throw me out of here, lol!!
> 
> Ive been around this subject before, and life would be so much easily if all FA was turned on by the same.
> But as I see it, there are 2 different kinds:
> - People who just love FAT people, and only think about eating, feeding on the extremely way etc. people who like foodees. Here is no teasing, only rewards for growing bigger.
> 
> - People who love the game, the play to watch a person to plump up, outgrow clothes, and the subject is more about the mind, and so much about the size, and love the teasing and mabe the dominate roleplay..
> 
> (and under all these subject, there is people who love bellies, butts, etc.) And Im a belly-lover.
> 
> I adore fat guys. Maybe it sounds silly to say in here, but I better would like to be with a guy, whore plump/out of shape and he have the similar fantasies, than being with a FAT guy, who dont have the same fantasies as I do  no fun at all.
> 
> Well enough talking, Ive put on a little lately, so here is a picture of my chubby belly : )


----------



## chublover350

what im RAWKING!!!!!!


----------



## imfree

Here is one I previously posted in a "Belly Hang" thread, about 10 lbs ago. Yep,
I finally figured out why my belly has been bruising, I'm so fat that the steering
wheel in the Caddi hits me too hard!


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Allrighty then... all I own is half slips and camisoles but I will be sure to acquire one of full slips in the near future and post, if you think I can pull off a fat Elizabeth Taylor



Hey, Neighbor, I just looked at the pictures. It's in ya', I think you could
pull off a fat Elizabeth Taylor to perfection. You look great.


----------



## HDANGEL15

chublover350 said:


> what im RAWKING!!!!!!


*
wHY YES YOU ARE...couldn't access your MYSPACE link however to say hello over there..welcome chublover350:smitten:
*


----------



## chublover350

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> wHY YES YOU ARE...couldn't access your MYSPACE link however to say hello over there..welcome chublover350:smitten:
> *



haha why thank you, its a work in progress.:bow:


----------



## chublover350

chublover350 said:


> haha why thank you, its a work in progress.:bow:



www.myspace.com/chublover350


----------



## chublover350




----------



## BHMforBBW

Angela, thanks so much. You've got awesome pudge indeed.  gloriously plump and voluptuous. I'm a BHM and will post some pics of my belly toward the end of the posts.....my this is a long one!

Kindest regards,
Marek


----------



## BHMforBBW

Wow Vermillion! That's one splendidly fat body you have there! The boobs! The belly! I could spend hours just kissing every square inch! I could also cook something delicious for you to eat while I do that! mmmmmmmmm Do you like BHMs?

Kindest regards,
Marek


----------



## BHMforBBW

I couldn't agree more with you hon!  And oh, btw, I'm very much a BHM at 6' tall and 320 lbs. Until finding Dimensions, I assumed there were very few FFAs out there....and those that were were just skinny little waifs who got a thrill out of feeding and fattening a guy - nothing more. This group is SO refreshing!

Kindest regards,
Marek


----------



## BHMforBBW

What a GORGEOUS belly hon! :eat2: In fact, I think you're all-around beautiful too! What a HOTTY! :wubu: Also love your big round boobies! 

I hope to see much MORE of YOU!

Kindest regards,
Marek


----------



## BHMforBBW

Well, reviewing this thread was an absolute delight for me this afternoon! As a bonafide lover of the female form, and the belly being one of the top 5 sexy physical characteristics that gets my libido ignited and heart pounding, I must say that in general, Dimensions doesn't disappoint!

It would be unfair of course to enjoy all that everyone has contributed without giving back. So, under the assumption that my huge, fat, soft, squishy belly will be appreciated here, I submit, for your consideration, my most delectable and sexy fatness!
I think I'm going to like it here! 

Kindest regards,
Marek 

View attachment 105022.jpg


View attachment 105029.jpg


----------



## fatmandanincanada

Hope you like! 

View attachment IMG_1225.JPG


View attachment IMG_1224.JPG


----------



## redhotmarkers

I have to admit this was really tough for me to post... thanks for everyone that shared so far ~ you inspire me. 

View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## William

Hi Red Hot

Lovely belly and legs!! Love the way you touch your belly 

William






redhotmarkers said:


> I have to admit this was really tough for me to post... thanks for everyone that shared so far ~ you inspire me.


----------



## BHMforBBW

My hands and lips tingle at the thought of them making contact with your lush curves hon! I'm so glad you overcame your fears and posted. Sooooooo sumptuous!


----------



## BHMforBBW

Gawd Tori! You are SO HOT!!!


----------



## cbt218

Hope you like 'em furry... 

View attachment PICT0007.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

chublover350 said:


>



Holy god you are adorable. Sexy back to boot :wubu:


----------



## omr

I'm a little evil, but I need to brag about who I get to cuddle with and force into odd bits of underwear. (If you recognize where the underwear is from, cookies for you!)  

View attachment lovely.jpg


----------



## chublover350

rabbitislove said:


> Holy god you are adorable. Sexy back to boot :wubu:



haha thank you


----------



## limjac64

I think the pic is amazing


----------



## limjac64

imfree said:


> Here is one I previously posted in a "Belly Hang" thread, about 10 lbs ago. Yep,
> I finally figured out why my belly has been bruising, I'm so fat that the steering
> wheel in the Caddi hits me too hard!



I can't stop looking at the pic. It's making me droll. I absoluterly love it


----------



## Kiki

redhotmarkers said:


> I have to admit this was really tough for me to post... thanks for everyone that shared so far ~ you inspire me.



What a beautiful pic!


----------



## Obesus

...from a really lousy webcam, but my ex-wife always has the good Canon camera...so, I am _forced_ to be artistic...voila'!  This one was taken this evening and I am shown here hitting 325 pounds on the way to the big 350 and thence....who knows?...only the _SHADOW_ knows! Uhhhh..there's a pretty good chance I'll just keep going!


----------



## biggusmaximus

ok so....i have NEVER done anything like this before, but you have all inspired me and given me the confidence to do this so...here's me...be gentle!!

btw...sorry bout the funny thing in the top right of the pic...didnt see till afterwards that there was a family photo behind me and i dont think they'd be too chuffed bout them been posted on the net! haha 

View attachment DSC00603.JPG


----------



## gil_lutton

Hi All.... Here is my pic for the library. I'm 6'1" and 502 lbs. 

View attachment big belly.jpg


----------



## Wantabelly

Oh my god, hot pic gil lutton! Post more xxx


----------



## biggusmaximus

Wantabelly said:


> Oh my god, hot pic gil lutton! Post more xxx



what bout me??? 

haha


----------



## Tubbyduck

I guess this threads a good idea, keep all these bellies in one place. 
Here's mine.


----------



## Freedumb

Alright couldn't putting a new one up.


----------



## FatAndProud

Your facial hair is basically the best ever.


----------



## Big_jim

Some of my bely, and one of my freshly buzzed head! 

View attachment jim new 001.jpg


View attachment jim new 002.jpg


View attachment jim new 003.jpg


View attachment jim new.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy

I felt particularly stuffed this evening...


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 7.jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

:wubu:.................


----------



## chrisreves

Et voilà !


----------



## HEINEKEN

I'm not a gainer, but I love to have my belly Rubbed!!! 

View attachment l_bfcbda732163dcf87d570ef5ed4db967.jpg


View attachment l_2af06c11df2ea4192e415482c94c7bd9.jpg


View attachment l_ed5d5d900aff3635d7701a56d1df454b.jpg


View attachment l_f634fbb2938b2cf396e19844daddbecb.jpg


View attachment l_fcdce8c08c8bbf255074abb46b56f1e5.jpg


----------



## Melian

Oooooooh I like you, Heineken.
Very nice *Borat voice*


----------



## chrisreves

Two photos (accept by photobucket I hope)


----------



## man2fatten

Here is my contribution.

man2fatten 

View attachment Chub_BellyHang.jpg


----------



## intraultra

so many cute bellies and i haven't even got through them all!
& here are a couple i just took.


----------



## Allie Cat

intraultra said:


> so many cute bellies and i haven't even got through them all!
> & here are a couple i just took.



Why hello there cutie 

=Divals


----------



## JMCGB

intraultra said:


> so many cute bellies and i haven't even got through them all!
> & here are a couple i just took.



Very sexy!!! :eat2:


----------



## hatchet911

intraultra said:


> so many cute bellies and i haven't even got through them all!
> & here are a couple i just took.



wow soo soft i would just love to kiss and rub ur sexy tummy all night verry hot


----------



## FatNick73

Ok here's mine...

View attachment 31907


Don't really like to stretchmarks so much, but what can you do..?


----------



## HDANGEL15

FatNick73 said:


> Ok here's mine...
> 
> Don't really like to stretchmarks so much, but what can you do..?



*I think of stretch marks as bADGES OF HONOR.and generally find them insanely SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy on BHM* :smitten:


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I think of stretch marks as bADGES OF HONOR.and generally find them insanely SEXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyyy on BHM* :smitten:



I completely agree with that. Stretch marks are uber sexy.


----------



## ShyBHM

thought id add a new one of me , lol almost like am playing the accordian 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## chublover350

my new hawtness....gained quite a bit in the last couple months...the pics i posted were from march or april....this is as of yesterday..about 40lbs from the first pics


----------



## HDANGEL15

chublover350 said:


> my new hawtness....gained quite a bit in the last couple months...the pics i posted were from march or april....this is as of yesterday..about 40lbs from the first pics



*those are STUNNING..i adore stretch marks...they are sexy bagdes of honor in my *OPINION* thanks for sharing Chublover* :eat2:


----------



## Chubbyboy

I'm not sure if I'm reposting these images but here's my contribution


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Chubbyboy said:


> I'm not sure if I'm reposting these images but here's my contribution



*giggle* That first picture is sexy. <3


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

here's My contribution (more growth in the future) 

View attachment Picture 191.jpg


----------



## Roy C.

Trying to see if I can use this new camera....View attachment Picture 003.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> *giggle* That first picture is sexy. <3



I agree. I think your shirts getting a little tight, chubby


----------



## HDANGEL15

Roy C. said:


> Trying to see if I can use this new camera....View attachment 32904



*thanks for sharing....very nice 
*


----------



## bmann0413

I was thinking about posting a belly pic, so I figured why not?


----------



## mediaboy

Thats pretty cool


----------



## pendulous

This is my favourite thread. Why is it no longer on the first page? It managed to stay there for so long


----------



## hardyloppmann

Ok, hmm.. to keep this fabulous thread alive, I'm showing off my small (?) belly now.

I've put on some weight over christmas...and...ehm...it may seem to be weird, but I'm proud about this 

So here it is: my belly (hope you enjoy it  ) 

View attachment 125kg_4.jpg


----------



## Roy C.

I celebrated heavily, one too many drinks.... 

View attachment ny08.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*THANKS for the new years day PICTURES....*:smitten:


----------



## David Bowie

its tinyy i Knoww


----------



## Kiki

pendulous said:


> This is my favourite thread. Why is it no longer on the first page? It managed to stay there for so long



It used to be a 'sticky' but when the BHM/FFA intro thread was created, this seems to have been the thread that got sacrificed. 

Nice recent additions everyone BTW!


----------



## golden_buddha

Heres my contributions 

View attachment 232917189_780227541_0.jpeg


View attachment 232872231_780069413_0.jpeg


----------



## Kbbig

Guess I'll muster up the courage and throw my tiny (by comparison) belly in. This is what I'm hoping will be a "before" pic someday!

...BTW, how do you make pics smaller? My current one shows up huge-ish (when I imbed it).

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=34511&stc=1&d=1200379378


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

here's another angle view of My little 'ol belly 

View attachment Picture 208.jpg


----------



## Gypsy Bombshell

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy's Bare Belly



OMG are you my x boyfriend? lol...his belly looked exactly like that!


----------



## Puff1980

My Belly


----------



## chublover350

MrsBigginZ said:


> My Belly



ooohhhh thats a good one


----------



## ~da rev~




----------



## BigFusionNYC

Thought I'd put up another belly pic. Too bad you can't see my Homer boxers. I tried to get my face and belly all in the same shot but I had my timer on the camera to take the pic and it was difficult to get everything in one shot, either way I've shown my face 1000 times anyway lol.


----------



## Love.Metal

BigFusionNYC said:


> Thought I'd put up another belly pic. Too bad you can't see my Homer boxers. I tried to get my face and belly all in the same shot but I had my timer on the camera to take the pic and it was difficult to get everything in one shot, either way I've shown my face 1000 times anyway lol.




effin' lovely. Thanks for sharing!!! *drools*


----------



## lady of the dark

shameless up!


----------



## AtlantisAK

aww...Not many women really posting their photos. It's dominated by men!

Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah. 
This was taken while standing on an aluminum chair to take my tushie shots on another thread. I was scared and thought it was going to break under me...eek
Pardon the quality...camera phone


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> aww...Not many women really posting their photos. It's dominated by men!
> 
> Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah.
> This was taken while standing on an aluminum chair to take my tushie shots on another thread. I was scared and thought it was going to break under me...eek
> Pardon the quality...camera phone



I've been wanting to see that for ages... Not as awesome as in person, but I guess I should takes what I can gets.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> I've been wanting to see that for ages... Not as awesome as in person, but I guess I should takes what I can gets.



Lol, what's so different about it in person? -poke- And yeah, you better take what you can get!!! Lord only knows when I'll do something like this again for ya guys.


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Lol, what's so different about it in person? -poke- And yeah, you better take what you can get!!! Lord only knows when I'll do something like this again for ya guys.



In person it would be all three-dimensional and soft and warm, and I could theoretically touch it


----------



## Wagimawr

AtlantisAK said:


> Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah.


always appreciated :bow: and such a sexy tummy too.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> In person it would be all three-dimensional and soft and warm, and I could theoretically touch it



Theoretically? Lol, theoretically my tush. You poked it half a dozen times, so there is no theoretically!



Wagimawr said:


> always appreciated :bow: and such a sexy tummy too.



Aww, thank ya for the compliment. Very well appreciated!


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> Theoretically? Lol, theoretically my tush. You poked it half a dozen times, so there is no theoretically!



But it was clothed. Clothed belly is not as wonderful as nekked belly... Besides, I poke just about every girl I meet


----------



## chublover350

AtlantisAK said:


> aww...Not many women really posting their photos. It's dominated by men!
> 
> Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah.
> This was taken while standing on an aluminum chair to take my tushie shots on another thread. I was scared and thought it was going to break under me...eek
> Pardon the quality...camera phone


:smitten::bow:


----------



## Saxphon

AtlantisAK said:


> aww...Not many women really posting their photos. It's dominated by men!
> 
> Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah.
> This was taken while standing on an aluminum chair to take my tushie shots on another thread. I was scared and thought it was going to break under me...eek
> Pardon the quality...camera phone


So full - so round - so sexy.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## mediaboy

AtlantisAK said:


> aww...Not many women really posting their photos. It's dominated by men!
> 
> Well then, I'm adding to the belly count for women, so nyah.
> This was taken while standing on an aluminum chair to take my tushie shots on another thread. I was scared and thought it was going to break under me...eek
> Pardon the quality...camera phone



The old "wearing the strings of the thong over the muffin top"... how adorable. :smitten:


----------



## AtlantisAK

Divals said:


> But it was clothed. Clothed belly is not as wonderful as nekked belly... Besides, I poke just about every girl I meet



So I'm not special? -sniff- 



chublover350 said:


> :smitten::bow:



Hehe, no words for it? Awwh. An emoticon comment is always well interpreted!



Saxphon said:


> So full - so round - so sexy.
> Thanks for posting.



Haha, thank you for the compliments :blush: It'd probably be rounder if I wasn't always sucking it in, lol. But I like the dimples on the sides. Maybe I'll post more in the future, when I get in with BODacious!



mediaboy said:


> The old "wearing the strings of the thong over the muffin top"... how adorable. :smitten:



It's more comfy as well as adorable, plus the strings don't dissapear! lol


----------



## Nightfire

So maybe this site is a good thing for me cause I am normally never this open. However, here I am making another post and this time showing the belly.:blush:

Also some moobs and a bit of ink. 

View attachment ME 014resize.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark

Holy cr***! You're just damn sexy! :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat

AtlantisAK said:


> So I'm not special? -sniff-



Awww.... of course you're special -.- I'm just slutty. 

=Divals


----------



## HDANGEL15

lady of the dark said:


> Holy cr***! You're just damn sexy! :smitten:



*
what LADY SAID times 10!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE SMOKING darling....are you over 21 LOLOLOL* :smitten:


----------



## Nightfire

lady of the dark said:


> Holy cr***! You're just damn sexy! :smitten:


 Thanks for the kind words. :blush:


HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> what LADY SAID times 10!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE SMOKING darling....are you over 21 LOLOLOL* :smitten:



24 to be exact.:bow:


----------



## cammy

A smile would go nicely with that belly! And ditto what Lady and HD said.


----------



## lady of the dark

A smile would be great, but I like the slight arrogant look this angle gives you.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Here's mine...And I can always make more too  

View attachment IMG_0227.jpg


View attachment IMG_0228.jpg


View attachment IMG_0229.jpg


----------



## yorrick brown

sorry for the crappy phone camera quality.


----------



## Surlysomething

mmmmm....it's getting hot in here

:eat2:


----------



## Britannia

chublover350 said:


> my new hawtness....gained quite a bit in the last couple months...the pics i posted were from march or april....this is as of yesterday..about 40lbs from the first pics



I didn't realize that such a hot face was attached to such a fantastic body...

pwoar.


----------



## HDANGEL15

DeathMetalKenny said:


> Here's mine...And I can always make more too





yorrick brown said:


> sorry for the crappy phone camera quality.



*very nice MORNING EYE CANDY........really dig it....you guys are truly what BHM is in my book :smitten:
*


----------



## cammy

very, very hot.....:eat2:


----------



## Melian

yorrick brown said:


> sorry for the crappy phone camera quality.



You have been such a productive poster today. Keep up the good work!

(btw, that grainy pic is hurting me in the sexiest way...)


----------



## lady of the dark

I looove this thread! Yorrick brown and DeathMetalKenny, Thank you for the eye candy! You both look sweet and sexy!


----------



## chublover350

FatAndProud said:


> Holy crap skinny people are taking over!!
> 
> View attachment 18865



an oldy, BUT THIS IS A NICE BELLY!!!!!:bow:


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Happy to of provided some eye candy for you  And if any of you lovely ladies would like more eye candy, you need only PM me


----------



## BeeBee

chublover350 said:


> an oldy, BUT THIS IS A NICE BELLY!!!!!:bow:



Beautiful belly, and I think we have located the lost dog!


----------



## lady of the dark

BeeBee said:


> Beautiful belly, and I think we have located the lost dog!




:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## FatAndProud

chublover350 said:


> an oldy, BUT THIS IS A NICE BELLY!!!!!:bow:



Thanks  I LOVE YOUR BEARD!!! ZOMGZ 

Beards are hot. Plus your belly is cute :wubu:


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

mustered up the courage to post a face pic...it's pretty old though, I'll see if I can muster up anything more... 

View attachment n515917154_10542_3224.jpg


----------



## porkchop

very nice. good job


----------



## porkchop

very nice. good job


----------



## Eroica86

DeathMetalKenny said:


> mustered up the courage to post a face pic...it's pretty old though, I'll see if I can muster up anything more...



You're such a cutie!! 
It's always nice to put a face to a belly!


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Eroica86 said:


> You're such a cutie!!
> It's always nice to put a face to a belly!



Well, might I extend my feelings of mutuality


----------



## golden_buddha

Gotten a bit chubbier as of late.


----------



## exhippiedude

*A few views of my belly...*


----------



## exhippiedude

Here is a recent pic of my belly. Day after Valentine's Day.:eat2:


----------



## flippedover

DeathMetalKenny said:


> mustered up the courage to post a face pic...it's pretty old though, I'll see if I can muster up anything more...



Cute face.


----------



## flippedover

Nightfire said:


> So maybe this site is a good thing for me cause I am normally never this open. However, here I am making another post and this time showing the belly.:blush:
> 
> Also some moobs and a bit of ink.



What a belly! I'm speechless. I am without speech! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## flippedover

David Bowie said:


> its tinyy i Knoww



Great moobs, cute jelly-roll. Damn I love this thread.


----------



## lady of the dark

That's not tiny to me; It's perfect!


----------



## The Fat Man

Only near belly showing pic I have on the web.

.. and yes, I'm wasted in this particular picture.


----------



## Surlysomething

The Fat Man said:


> Only near belly showing pic I have on the web.
> 
> .. and yes, I'm wasted in this particular picture.


 


cute cute...thanks for sharing


----------



## Tubbyduck

since I've been looking over the forums I saw that more photos would be a good thing, if not for eye candy then avert your eyes children. 





Not much but it's sorta arty :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tubbyduck said:


> since I've been looking over the forums I saw that more photos would be a good thing, if not for eye candy then avert your eyes children.
> 
> 
> * wowwwwwwww you are extremely handsome, sexy and far away, when did you say you are visiting the east coast of USA :smitten: hehehe, thanks for sharing, resident cougar has spoken her 2 cents and wiping away the drooooooooooooool now, btw you look like a younger version of that irish actor whose name alludes me at the moment, Daniel something maybe? someone help me out here*


----------



## Melian

Tubbyduck said:


> since I've been looking over the forums I saw that more photos would be a good thing, if not for eye candy then avert your eyes children.
> 
> 
> Not much but it's sorta arty :bow:



Yes yes...I agree with HDANGEL, he is quite sexy. Not sure which actor she's thinking of, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TubbyDuck....you're a hottie for sure  

@Fat Man- you're not bad yourself


----------



## Surlysomething

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> TubbyDuck....you're a hottie for sure
> 
> @Fat Man- you're not bad yourself





I concur!


----------



## Tubbyduck

HDANGEL15 said:


> Tubbyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I've been looking over the forums I saw that more photos would be a good thing, if not for eye candy then avert your eyes children.
> 
> 
> * wowwwwwwww you are extremely handsome, sexy and far away, when did you say you are visiting the east coast of USA :smitten: hehehe, thanks for sharing, resident cougar has spoken her 2 cents and wiping away the drooooooooooooool now, btw you look like a younger version of that irish actor whose name alludes me at the moment, Daniel something maybe? someone help me out here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for you comments HDANGEL, I'm trying to think of the actor, but my mind eludes me right now. maybe there should be a look-alike thread for such questions.
> 
> I should post more with a response like that. Thanks. :wubu:
Click to expand...


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tubbyduck said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for you comments HDANGEL,
> 
> I should post more with a response like that. Thanks. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YES SHOULDN"T HE POST MORE!!!!!!!!!! *
Click to expand...


----------



## DUBLINDA

HDANGEL15 said:


> Tubbyduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> since I've been looking over the forums I saw that more photos would be a good thing, if not for eye candy then avert your eyes children.
> 
> 
> * wowwwwwwww you are extremely handsome, sexy and far away, when did you say you are visiting the east coast of USA :smitten: hehehe, thanks for sharing, resident cougar has spoken her 2 cents and wiping away the drooooooooooooool now, btw you look like a younger version of that irish actor whose name alludes me at the moment, Daniel something maybe? someone help me out here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybes your thinking of Daniel Day Lewis as right now he is the only Irish actor I can think of but I do not think he looks like him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Surlysomething

I think she's thinking "Ewan McGregor"



(I know I am )


----------



## DUBLINDA

Surlysomething said:


> I think she's thinking "Ewan McGregor"
> 
> 
> 
> (I know I am )




Hmmm, You could be right there sweetie.  He is Scottish though and not Irish but there is still the Celtic connection. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*hmm not thinking of either of them, Dainel Logue or something like that, is he british perhaps?*


----------



## DUBLINDA

Im not familiar with that name but could you possibly be talking about Daniel Craig who is the new James Bond???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^Lol Dublinda- you know who all the hot mens are :batting: :happy: :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*No no no no no no...damn I hate that I am so brain dead around names sometimes, he has been in several movies and a tv show recently that got cut, he has been posted a bunch on the DIMS boards, I have to do some more research to remember DAMN*:doh:


----------



## love dubh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *No no no no no no...damn I hate that I am so brain dead around names sometimes, he has been in several movies and a tv show recently that got cut, he has been posted a bunch on the DIMS boards, I have to do some more research to remember DAMN*:doh:



Donal Logue.


----------



## HDANGEL15

love dubh said:


> Donal Logue.



*OMG DONAL IS GORGEOUS, does anyone else see the resemblance other then me? THANKS ((((LOVE DUBH)))) you rock as always gf
*


----------



## Tubbyduck

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG DONAL IS GORGEOUS, does anyone else see the resemblance other then me? THANKS ((((LOVE DUBH)))) you rock as always gf
> *



Gosh I was beaten to the finish line by a girl, I must be getting unfit. 
Yeah I see it, might grow a beard just to add to the look more but I've always found it hard to keep one for more than a few months. I think I look less intimidating without facial hair, I'm sure others however have different opinions.


----------



## Ian

I see it has been some time sense anyone has posted to this thread. So as a newbie I went through and absolutely LOVE the pics ladies. FINALLY a site for those of us that love what you all have to offer. 

Thank you so much for sharing and maybe this might spark this old thread to start jumping again.


----------



## PeacefulGem

Here is a pic that my hubby took of my belly just moments ago...







...and here is my belly on national television earlier this month. 






Oh yeah, baby, you know you love it! hehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Very pretty, soft looking stomach Gem 

Why were you on TV?


----------



## PeacefulGem

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very pretty, soft looking stomach Gem



Thank you! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why were you on TV?



We were on an episode of the Tyra show about opposites attracting and clips of our video have been showing up all over since. Someone made that gif I posted earlier as well as several others and I found them by chance.


----------



## Ian

> Oh yeah, baby, you know you love it! hehe


More than you know. :smitten:
Wish I could see the pics. I am on a computer at work so I can't see pictures hosted by photobucket. 
I have NO DOUBT they are as gorgous as every other pic you have posted that I could see. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PeacefulGem

Ian said:


> More than you know. :smitten:
> Wish I could see the pics. I am on a computer at work so I can't see pictures hosted by photobucket.
> I have NO DOUBT they are as gorgous as every other pic you have posted that I could see.
> Thank you for sharing.



Aww... thanks, Ian! You're too sweet!


----------



## GlobalTramp

Hey all around here

some pics of my belly for the ffas out here.............. 

View attachment Bild2.jpg


View attachment Bild3.jpg


View attachment Bild4.jpg


View attachment Bild5.jpg


View attachment Bild6.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Welcome headless wonder, nice eye candy..it's a shame you got cut off at the neck *


----------



## GlobalTramp

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Welcome headless wonder, nice eye candy..it's a shame you got cut off at the neck *



Yeah I know, but that cam cut my head off and now............ see yourself, sorry 

View attachment Bild02.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Welcome UPSIDE DOWN headless wonder, ..it's a shame you got cut off at the neck hehehe*


----------



## topher38

one headless other not


----------



## GlobalTramp

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Welcome UPSIDE DOWN headless wonder, ..it's a shame you got cut off at the neck hehehe*



Hmm not entirely sure, but I´ll say thanks
and dont worry about my neck, could take some time, but it will be fixed as soon as possible


----------



## ~da rev~

Another contribution to this thread, just for funsies.


----------



## ChaosElite

bigsexy920 said:


> Hope you all like it.



WoW!! oh yes!! i like it very much!:eat2: you have a beautiful and sexy belly :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

It's been a while since I posted in this thread...has anyone missed me? :batting:   

View attachment belly library crop.JPG


View attachment belly library crop 2.JPG


View attachment belly crop 3.JPG


View attachment belly crop 4.JPG


----------



## runnerman

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while since I posted in this thread...has anyone missed me? :batting:



Dear God, have mercy. Green Eyes, I miss you every day. All other words fail me. :smitten:


----------



## ChaosElite

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while since I posted in this thread...has anyone missed me? :batting:



i like your belly :eat2:


----------



## Smite

I'm in love <3.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank You, Everyone, for your kind words that make me smile  :bow:


----------



## tribaltattoos75

So what do yall think?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

very nice. Thanks for sharing Tribal! And I love it that you're not a headless wonder!


----------



## tribaltattoos75

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> very nice. Thanks for sharing Tribal! And I love it that you're not a headless wonder!



Nope Im not headless but Im no wonder either LOL
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*thanks for sharing your photos....you are handsome in my opinion, thanks for SHOWING YOUR FACE!!!!*


----------



## tribaltattoos75

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks for sharing your photos....you are handsome in my opinion, thanks for SHOWING YOUR FACE!!!!*



Thank you. Its nice to know someone thinks Im handsome. Maybe there is hope for me yet.


----------



## Baigley

:wubu::wubu::wubu:
*starts over at page one*


----------



## Rojodi

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's been a while since I posted in this thread...has anyone missed me? :batting:



I've missed you, missed you lots :wubu:


----------



## exhippiedude

Wow some very impressive bellies here...here's mine...comments welcome!


----------



## exhippiedude

Why do you think my handle is exhippiedude? Lost my head somewhere in the late 60's haven't found it yet! You might say my reality check bounced.:blink:


----------



## Rojodi

Two pictures I made this morning..will do some better later this week 

View attachment !CID__0316081452.jpg


View attachment !CID__0316081453.jpg


----------



## Rojodi

I killed the thread :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

No way Roj!! What a nice stomach you have- thanks for posting


----------



## hossbabyjr

it was suggested i should post a pic or two of my belly...so here goes 

View attachment DSCN0435.JPG


View attachment DSCN0436.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Not bad Hossy


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

I really need to get a decent digital camera. Here is my contribution, sans head (sorry, best I could do at the moment):blush:


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Great smile, Hoss, and the rest is pretty fantastic too 

Brooklyn, yowza is all I have to say :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

hossbabyjr said:


> it was suggested i should post a pic or two of my belly...so here goes


 

very very attractive

thanks for sharing

:bow:


----------



## hossbabyjr

Surlysomething said:


> very very attractive
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> :bow:



why thank you


----------



## HEINEKEN

Comments... 

View attachment Tan.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

HEINEKEN said:


> Comments...





Wow, nice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HEINEKEN said:


> Comments...




Hot stuff :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## mpls_girl26

HEINEKEN said:


> Comments...



Not sure about you other ladies..... but my head went in the gutter pretty damn quick. :eat2:


----------



## MasterShake

First time I've ever done something like this - please be kind!

(note: I look better in person :huh


----------



## BeckaBoo

HEINEKEN said:


> Comments...



Oh, damn, are you smuggling contraband in your shorts or are you just pleased to be, ermmm tanning?


----------



## mpls_girl26

BeckaBoo said:


> Oh, damn, are you smuggling contraband in your shorts or are you just pleased to be, ermmm tanning?



There's my answer.....my mind wasn't the only one in the gutter! LOL


----------



## BeckaBoo

mpls_girl26 said:


> There's my answer.....my mind wasn't the only one in the gutter! LOL



Everyone was thinking it honey...lol..
I just have an enquiring (and gutter based) mind!


----------



## mpls_girl26

HEINEKEN said:


> Comments...



Wait....I just noticed something.....are you wearing socks?!:doh:


----------



## HEINEKEN

mpls_girl26 said:


> Wait....I just noticed something.....are you wearing socks?!:doh:



Yes, It was really chilly this morning and I took them off half way through the session.


----------



## HEINEKEN

BeckaBoo said:


> Oh, damn, are you smuggling contraband in your shorts or are you just pleased to be, ermmm tanning?



Yeah it was a little risque showing my junk and stuff but...i thought it was worth a showing!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

And, very nice pics too MasterShake.  I'm sure we'll enjoy seeing more of you!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

*taunts blue* im charging my camera batts right now (;


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Oohhh really????


Is we gonna get chippy piccies?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

perchance. these batts are starting to suck...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

sucking batts? hmmmmmm

Be careful about those.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

you and your naughty mind


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Who me? I's innocent. 

Be careful about those vampire batts!


----------



## HEINEKEN

Thank you all for you nice comments. Its nice to know that I have a few admirers!


----------



## HEINEKEN

Notice any Difference?

I actually look tanner on Monday! Different camera angle! 

View attachment mon.jpg


View attachment Thurs.jpg


----------



## HugKiss

HEINEKEN said:


> Notice any Difference?
> 
> I actually look tanner on Monday! Different camera angle!




Let me put my glasses on to get a better look. 

View attachment laborday 2006 darker.jpg


----------



## Midnight_blue

Here's a pic of my belly 

View attachment IMG000075.jpg


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

This is my belly 

View attachment belly.JPG


View attachment side.JPG


View attachment mej.JPG


----------



## Morgana

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This is my belly



Nice and big fat body!:smitten:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Oohhh really????
> 
> 
> Is we gonna get chippy piccies?



happy now (;


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

yes I's happy!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk

good  <this gives me 10 spaces>


----------



## likeitmatters

I thought what the heck, I think I look ok for my age...finally accepting the grey in my gotee and no hair..got rid of that..

dont know if this is too racy or not...let me know and I will delete it

thank you


----------



## likeitmatters

likeitmatters said:


> I thought what the heck, I think I look ok for my age...finally accepting the grey in my gotee and no hair..got rid of that..
> 
> dont know if this is too racy or not...let me know and I will delete it
> 
> thank you





here is me I had to crop the pic 

View attachment 000_0246.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

yay! 

Good cropping and nice to see you!


----------



## likeitmatters

but I dont want anyone to go blind or die from laughing...



:bow:


----------



## likeitmatters

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This is my belly



is this you before and after???


very handsome


:bow:


----------



## likeitmatters

ya need to snap the single men here with their monsterous bellies before it is too
late..

I am not normally impressed but I am for some reason..

guys keep up the good work and show the gals in your area that you are just as 

sexy as those skinny trolls....and more to love..

:bow:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

likeitmatters said:


> is this you before and after???
> 
> 
> very handsome
> 
> 
> :bow:



no, that's my friend. just used him for contrast. he's about 160 lbs and i'm about 350 lbs.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love boys. And pictures of big boys. :smitten:


Just sayin'


----------



## ~da rev~

What the hell. Another contribution.


----------



## Morgana

~da rev~ said:


> What the hell. Another contribution.



I really love all your contributions.


----------



## eumeb

i want to contrubute :


----------



## Aireman

Was feeling whimsical. So I thought I'd post a few.


----------



## belly

wowo, so many beautiful bellies!


----------



## olwen

what the heck, here's mine if you can see it.


----------



## Paquito

olwen said:


> what the heck, here's mine if you can see it.



stunning
must pick up jaw from keyboard
:smitten:


----------



## olwen

thank you dahlink :::blows kisses:::


----------



## belly

i agree , your belly is lovely, and i love your rant!


----------



## olwen

Thanks


----------



## angel-1

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok....I JUST clicked off a pic of my belly on the digital...and here it goes.



:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## William

Hi

More Bellies of Ladies and Gents!

http://www.belliesarebeautiful.com/index.html


William


----------



## lady of the dark

William said:


> Hi
> 
> More Bellies of Ladies and Gents!
> 
> http://www.belliesarebeautiful.com/index.html
> 
> 
> William




That site isn't meant to be sexual, but it has more of a body acceptance focus. I totally sympathize with that idea. It is a great site to spot bellies though. I already saw some familiar ones...


----------



## William

I thought I recognized some tummies also that is one reason that I posted it 

William



lady of the dark said:


> That site isn't meant to be sexual, but it has more of a body acceptance focus. I totally sympathize with that idea. It is a great site to spot bellies though. I already saw some familiar ones...


----------



## Viodyna

Wow! I am soooo in lust!!
What gorgeous bellies!!! :wubu:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg

olwen said:


> what the heck, here's mine if you can see it.



Mmmm...looks like a lovely place to rest my head. Nice bewbies too. :wubu::kiss2:


----------



## plumplin3009

:eat1:I looked at that site and lo and behold, MY belly appeared 3 times on the site! I also saw some of my friends on there as well! Amazing that so many of our bellies have their own personality!:eat1:


----------



## belly

oh that is a nice site!


----------



## Tad

I don't post a lot of pictures, but I posted this one over on one of the weight boards on an 'FA post your pics' thread. I probably is more suitable here. It is a belly shot, and although it does not make my belly look as big as some other pics do, I kind of like this one all the same (although the quality of the photo is not the best).


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I saw this pic on the internet, thought you all would enjoy. 

View attachment ssfatguy.jpg


----------



## cammy

great photo!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

edx said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I posted this one over on one of the weight boards on an 'FA post your pics' thread. I probably is more suitable here. It is a belly shot, and although it does not make my belly look as big as some other pics do, I kind of like this one all the same (although the quality of the photo is not the best).




Very nice, Ed


----------



## Surlysomething

edx said:


> I don't post a lot of pictures, but I posted this one over on one of the weight boards on an 'FA post your pics' thread. I probably is more suitable here. It is a belly shot, and although it does not make my belly look as big as some other pics do, I kind of like this one all the same (although the quality of the photo is not the best).


 
The elusive edx! Nice picture!


----------



## IMW_NL

Just wanted to tell that I've finally made it to 200kg (=440 pounds). 
Must say I'm a bit disappointed; I had hoped to look fuller/ bigger/ fatter at this weight. 
Damn! Now I'll just have to continue eating(!) :eat2:

...And yes, I know this forum is not really meant for gainers.
But BHM are not born big, right?

Paul/IMW 

View attachment copy2_IMG_2366.jpg


View attachment copy2_IMG_2359.jpg


View attachment copy2_IMG_2332.jpg


View attachment copy2_IMG_2331.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

just a big of lotion is called for because I remember a long time ago somebody I met had them and they imploded on hiim and the skin melted on top of each other and was not a pretty sight...


----------



## bbw.arawa

http://www.myspace.com/bbw_arawa


----------



## Dutchgut

IMW_NL, 
You certainly have filled out well since the photo for your profile was taken. Best wishes for your further plans. Enjoy the eating that this involves. :eat2:


----------



## Amatrix

some of you have seen these...

but... i love these photos on here. after going through them all i was kinda...
well... :wubu:












:happy:


----------



## Dutchgut

Amatrix, 
Thanks for sharing these views of your gorgeous girth.


----------



## Tad

Dutchgut said:


> Amatrix,
> Thanks for sharing these views of your gorgeous girth.



What he said!


----------



## Amatrix

aww thanks dutchgut and edx!

:blush:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone




----------



## Morgana

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


>



wow!:wubu:


----------



## karen_bbw

Here are some pics of my belly   

View attachment belly.jpg


View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment body1.jpg


View attachment 15.jpg


View attachment b15.jpg


----------



## lady of the dark

Sweet! Girls like you make me forget I'm a heterosexual...


----------



## William

Hi Karen 

You look great!!!

You have great legs also 

William





karen_bbw said:


> Here are some pics of my belly


----------



## Saxphon

What beautiful pics karenbbw - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Allie Cat

Wow... :wubu: Very nice, Karen!


----------



## curvy_goth_boy

Here's my double belly, haha. 

View attachment IMG_1727e.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

curvy_goth_boy said:


> Here's my double belly, haha.



thats really hot...

:happy:


----------



## lady of the dark

woooow two for the price of one!


----------



## lady of the dark

it looks like it is smiling


----------



## curvy_goth_boy

Amatrix said:


> thats really hot...
> 
> :happy:



Haha, thank you. You are quite smokin yourself, haha.



lady of the dark said:


> woooow two for the price of one!



Haha, you'd be surprised how many skinny people get confused when they see two.


----------



## Smite

I never post shirtless pics, but I figured i'd share one here with DIMs exclusively! Sadly it's headless (you have to talk to me personally to get head! erm....that didnt sound right....), and my recent weight loss (baseball season :X) makes me have those dark corners under my moobs for some reason :X. Also I have double stomache too (you can't see the smaller one) and that isn't my belly button, but a stupid scar that looks like my belly button, . Oh well! 

View attachment yo.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

Smite said:


> I never post shirtless pics, but I figured i'd share one here with DIMs exclusively! Sadly it's headless (you have to talk to me personally to get head! erm....that didnt sound right....), and my recent weight loss (baseball season :X) makes me have those dark corners under my moobs for some reason :X. Also I have double stomache too (you can't see the smaller one) and that isn't my belly button, but a stupid scar that looks like my belly button, . Oh well!



AWWW~!

I love your double belly! I also like how it looks like your going to give the camera a bear hug!

I am looking for some head... erm... I mean... lol. I am sorry!

very awesome.


----------



## Smite

awww shucks. Thanks ^+^


----------



## Morgana

Nice body, Smite!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You do look good Smite...just wished you showed your face, too! 

May I ask how you got the scar?


----------



## Smite

Stomache Tube :X.


----------



## bexy

this is my fave belly pic


----------



## William

bellylicious!!!

William




bexylicious said:


> this is my fave belly pic


----------



## Smite

nice belly bexy


----------



## bexy

William said:


> bellylicious!!!
> 
> William





Smite said:


> nice belly bexy



thanks guys!! :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

bexylicious said:


> this is my fave belly pic



Its my favorite pic too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

bexylicious said:


> this is my fave belly pic




Very cute...you should post this in the pigtail thread


----------



## bexy

free2beme04 said:


> Its my favorite pic too



aww yey! thanks! 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very cute...you should post this in the pigtail thread



i think i will!!! thanks as always caroline   xo


----------



## pendulous

bexylicious said:


> this is my fave belly pic



It's adorable.


----------



## BlondeBiGuy

Thought i'd share some pictures of myself. 

View attachment 07062008100.jpg


View attachment 07062008096.jpg


----------



## jesusmurphy

Bexy u r gorgeous!:kiss2:
Here's my belly 4 u!


----------



## fatstuart1975

Now, this is first thing in the morning, just got up after a HEAVY night on the town, just about to have my morning shower and I thought 'this mirror's too big not take some pics in' 

Just the one - all trhe others have rude 'bits' in them, ifyou know what I mean ;-)

Fatstuart 

View attachment 2874138660102544529S600x600Q85.jpg


----------



## truebritmiff

might as well throw mine into the ring too huh? here goes.... 

View attachment FB.jpg


View attachment fb3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatstuart1975 said:


> Now, this is first thing in the morning, just got up after a HEAVY night on the town, just about to have my morning shower and I thought 'this mirror's too big not take some pics in'
> 
> Just the one - all trhe others have rude 'bits' in them, ifyou know what I mean ;-)
> 
> Fatstuart




Wow....looking good :bow:

I love your tattoos, too


----------



## truebritmiff

just noticed who you meant, wasnt me lookin good cos i aint got tatoos so it cant be hehee


----------



## Amatrix

truebritmiff said:


> just noticed who you meant, wasnt me lookin good cos i aint got tatoos so it cant be hehee



i thought yours were great!
 couldnt rep because i was out of rep...


you look awesome!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

So we can't show boobage on these threads, but some dude can post an 80% browneye shot and get away with it?

[Shakes head] :doh:


----------



## Tychondarova

I am getting fat.

-Ty 

View attachment 245.jpg


----------



## johnnytattoos

jesusmurphy said:


> one more for the ladies
> Is there a place to post nude pix?



WTF?:blink:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So we can't show boobage on these threads, but some dude can post an 80% browneye shot and get away with it?
> 
> [Shakes head] :doh:





johnnytattoos said:


> WTF?:blink:



Why am I always out of rep when I need it.:doh: But allow me to chime in in the chorus of the confused.


----------



## angel-1

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So we can't show boobage on these threads, but some dude can post an 80% browneye shot and get away with it?
> 
> [Shakes head] :doh:



Great question. I wonder if there is anyone who's willing to answer it, hhmmmmm!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> So we can't show boobage on these threads, but some dude can post an 80% browneye shot and get away with it?
> 
> [Shakes head] :doh:



Agreed. I certainly did not need to see that.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Sorry guys, missed that one, and well a bit too deep into Proust. It's been taken care of.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> It's been taken care of.


 Tell that to my eyes, for Pete's sake. 

View attachment cannotbeunseenhi5.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Admiral's eyes - I is sorry. If I had mind soap strong enough I would have applied it. Alas, technology is not advanced enough.


----------



## Surlysomething

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Tell that to my eyes, for Pete's sake.





Haha.


I was thinking the same thing. My eyes need diapers.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Tell that to my eyes, for Pete's sake.



Just consider yourself constantly repped by me. All the time.


----------



## exhippiedude

Here is the belly in all its glory!


----------



## fatstuart1975

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow....looking good :bow:
> 
> I love your tattoos, too



Thanks 

Here's a couple more I took that I think I can post ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## CyburGoddess

I Love Bellies!!


----------



## fatstuart1975

fatstuart1975 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's a couple more I took that I think I can post ;-)
> 
> Fatstuart



Hmmm... They've gone for some reason.

try again.

Fatstuart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fatstuart1975 said:


> Hmmm... They've gone for some reason.
> 
> try again.
> 
> Fatstuart



Still can't see them   

I'm hoping that quoting them might help, if not, please try again or you can pm them to me and I will post them for you :batting: 

**Sorry the quoting didn't work 


Try this site to upload them to, it always works for me 
http://imageshack.us/


----------



## fatstuart1975

Here it goes again!LOL!

Fatstuart


----------



## fatstuart1975

fatstuart1975 said:


> Here it goes again!LOL!
> 
> Fatstuart



I give up!LOL!

Will try with image shack later ;-)

Off to feed my belly at a BBQ for now 

Fatstuart


----------



## exhippiedude

Stretch marks shine on


----------



## fatstuart1975

fatstuart1975 said:


> I give up!LOL!
> 
> Will try with image shack later ;-)
> 
> Off to feed my belly at a BBQ for now
> 
> Fatstuart



Right! Try again ;-)

Fatstuart


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^BBQ suits you.......awesome pics. Thanks for posting - it was worth the trouble you went through


----------



## Chunky

Hi,

I just joined and figured I'd send in my belly pic.

Thanks,
Chunky 

View attachment Photo 6.jpg


----------



## fatstuart1975

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^BBQ suits you.......awesome pics. Thanks for posting - it was worth the trouble you went through



YAY! It worked!LOL!

Thanks 

Fatstuart


----------



## AnotherJessica




----------



## William

Hi Jessica 

Cute tummy and very nice hips and bottom under it!!

William





AnotherJessica said:


> /QUOTE]


----------



## Saxphon

Beautiful pic Jessica. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Chunky

Hi,

Here is a new pic. I trimmed things up.

-Chunky 

View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## angel-1

AnotherJessica said:


>



:smitten::smitten::smitten::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## johnnytattoos

I thought I'd add mine to the mix.


----------



## bexy

johnnytattoos said:


> I thought I'd add mine to the mix.



ok, not even gonna bother trying to play it cool. you cant see me blushing lol so i will be quite frank....

YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!! AND SEXY!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## imfree

AnotherJessica said:


> .....image snipped.......



welcome To Dimensions Forums, pretty gal.


----------



## Amatrix

johnnytattoos said:


> I thought I'd add mine to the mix.



umm HellooooOOOoo
:eat2:

thats beyond hawt.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> I thought I'd add mine to the mix.



:smitten::smitten::smitten: You've left ME speechless.


----------



## Bigtallandround

Pardon the disheveled look in a couple of these  

View attachment Photo 2.jpg


View attachment chas4_2.jpg


View attachment chas6.jpg


View attachment Photo 3.jpg


----------



## AnotherJessica

Bigtallandround said:


> Pardon the disheveled look in a couple of these


hahahah that middle picture is hilarious! Very handsome, by the way!


----------



## Bigtallandround

AnotherJessica said:


> hahahah that middle picture is hilarious! Very handsome, by the way!



You're too kind, and yes, its easy to laugh at someone looking that dorky  Anyway, I take any compliment from such a cutie and take it happily lol


----------



## johnnytattoos

bexylicious said:


> ok, not even gonna bother trying to play it cool. you cant see me blushing lol so i will be quite frank....
> 
> YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL!! AND SEXY!!! :wubu::wubu:





Amatrix said:


> umm HellooooOOOoo
> :eat2:
> 
> thats beyond hawt.





Dr. P Marshall said:


> :smitten::smitten::smitten: You've left ME speechless.



Thanks girls.:bow:


----------



## bexy

Bigtallandround said:


> Pardon the disheveled look in a couple of these



Re: the middle pic....

Get down with your bad self!!! Cute pics!


----------



## Bigtallandround

AnotherJessica said:


> hahahah that middle picture is hilarious! Very handsome, by the way!





bexylicious said:


> Re: the middle pic....
> 
> Get down with your bad self!!! Cute pics!



Thanks, youre cute yourself.


----------



## Amatrix

Bigtallandround said:


> Pardon the disheveled look in a couple of these



i approve!
i love your smile... even if you think you look disheveled.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chunky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a new pic. I trimmed things up.
> 
> -Chunky



It was just fine before the trim.... 



johnnytattoos said:


> I thought I'd add mine to the mix.



Oh my my my.........*fans herself before she swoons* :wubu:

@BigTallandRound- I like the picture of you getting your groove on! w00t w00t


----------



## Chimpi

*Shrugs*
Not sure why I never posted this in this thread, but here it be. Mah Belleh.
I have to admit, bathroom shots look pretty tacky. I surely don't care, though.  

View attachment IM000021a1.jpg


View attachment IM000025a.jpg


----------



## Kbbig

I love my belly. It's not all that big (never has been), but it's gotten up to 220 so far this summer. !!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Chimpi said:


> *Shrugs*
> Not sure why I never posted this in this thread, but here it be. Mah Belleh.
> I have to admit, bathroom shots look pretty tacky. I surely don't care, though.



You won't hear any of us girls complaining about it, as long as pics get posted we are happy  Love them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet, so I'll take this opportunity to add to the fun.


----------



## likeitmatters

Ninja Glutton said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread yet, so I'll take this opportunity to add to the fun.



pretty impressive gut you have and I hope you will keep it growing...


----------



## likeitmatters

Chunky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined and figured I'd send in my belly pic.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chunky



now you are hairy and you are what I call a manly man....


:bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

likeitmatters said:


> pretty impressive gut you have and I hope you will keep it growing...



I'm not intentionally growing, but whatever happens happens


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chimpi said:


> *Shrugs*
> Not sure why I never posted this in this thread, but here it be. Mah Belleh.
> I have to admit, bathroom shots look pretty tacky. I surely don't care, though.




Looking very handsome there big guy


----------



## Chimpi

Thanks very much, cute_obese_girl and Greeny! 
Wish I had more to share, but at this moment in time, I do not. Hopefully in the near future more can/will be taken.


----------



## Deemondess

heres a pic of my belly covered up


----------



## Rojodi

Deemondess said:


> heres a pic of my belly covered up



Very lovely


----------



## Rojodi

Been a while since I put a new picture up. Here's one.... 

View attachment Belly1.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

everyone is looking really good!
chimpi you have the cutest smile!

*glomps you because you like it...*

love the lavender undies!


----------



## KingMordred

Here is my gut for the whole world to see.


----------



## Amatrix

KingMordred said:


> Here is my gut for the whole world to see.



whooo!
looking lovely!


----------



## Amatrix

i had some nasty bruises from work... like bad ones. look like someone beat the crap outa me.

they have healed and i am stuffed from left overs of the holiday.
rocking out to Porcelain and The Tramps.
those be my new maroon panties... and awesome top i wear after a hot day as a night gown.
oh yea... and my monkey phone wire... old school.:happy:


----------



## charlieversion2

Do you know something... I've never posted in this thread.

*Jumps In*:blush:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Like Mary hadn't inspired _enough_ jealousy already.

Wow. Hot.


----------



## charlieversion2

I was gonna crop her out... but you know people complain to that too...


----------



## LoveBHMS

Cropping out the hotness that is Mary would be wrong.

I suspect even some of the FAs are like "Well damn. I mean I nearly always go for the fat chicks...but...damn she's cute."


----------



## johnnytattoos

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I was gonna crop her out... but you know people complain to that too...





LoveBHMS said:


> Cropping out the hotness that is Mary would be wrong.
> 
> I suspect even some of the FAs are like "Well damn. I mean I nearly always go for the fat chicks...but...damn she's cute."



Plus...if you cropped her out , it would look like you had a strange smaller 3rd arm.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Amatrix said:


> i had some nasty bruises from work... like bad ones. look like someone beat the crap outa me.
> 
> they have healed and i am stuffed from left overs of the holiday.
> rocking out to Porcelain and The Tramps.
> those be my new maroon panties... and awesome top i wear after a hot day as a night gown.
> oh yea... and my monkey phone wire... old school.:happy:



gorgeous :blush: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten:

Leftover holiday stuffing :eat1:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> Plus...if you cropped her out , it would look like you had a strange smaller 3rd arm.



Wait- you say that like there's something wrong with that. I would remind you that the female members of this board are in fact space aliens. You might want to be more sensitive in the future.


----------



## Tad

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Do you know something... I've never posted in this thread.
> 
> *Jumps In*:blush:



Good lord that is an amazing photo. Chris you are a great advertisement for being a BHM


----------



## angel-1

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Do you know something... I've never posted in this thread.
> 
> *Jumps In*:blush:



Awwwwww. That's so cute.


----------



## Chimpi

I've seen people criticize this thread. Describing it in all sorts of bad lighting. Out there in the rest of teh internetz.

I, however, love this thread. Damnit, it kicks ass.


----------



## KingMordred

Great bellies group


----------



## bigirlover

Absolutely lovin' the stuffed double belly! 



Amatrix said:


> i had some nasty bruises from work... like bad ones. look like someone beat the crap outa me.
> 
> they have healed and i am stuffed from left overs of the holiday.
> rocking out to Porcelain and The Tramps.
> those be my new maroon panties... and awesome top i wear after a hot day as a night gown.
> oh yea... and my monkey phone wire... old school.:happy:


----------



## Amatrix

bigirlover said:


> Absolutely lovin' the stuffed double belly!



thank you!
:happy:


----------



## angel-1

Amatrix said:


> i had some nasty bruises from work... like bad ones. look like someone beat the crap outa me.
> 
> they have healed and i am stuffed from left overs of the holiday.
> rocking out to Porcelain and The Tramps.
> those be my new maroon panties... and awesome top i wear after a hot day as a night gown.
> oh yea... and my monkey phone wire... old school.:happy:




You're just sexy all over.:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## KingMordred

I took a new one, you like?


----------



## bigirlover

Just a sexy belly pic! Wish you didn't cut you face of though.  I love this thread! 



AnotherJessica said:


>


----------



## Saxphon

Amatrix said:


> i had some nasty bruises from work... like bad ones. look like someone beat the crap outa me.
> 
> they have healed and i am stuffed from left overs of the holiday.
> rocking out to Porcelain and The Tramps.
> those be my new maroon panties... and awesome top i wear after a hot day as a night gown.
> oh yea... and my monkey phone wire... old school.:happy:



I just came across this pic of you, and all I can say is ...... WOW!

What a beautiful photo - thank you so very much for sharing this with us.


----------



## Amatrix

Saxphon said:


> I just came across this pic of you, and all I can say is ...... WOW!
> 
> What a beautiful photo - thank you so very much for sharing this with us.


your welcome.
i like taking pics. was my pleasure.



angel-1 said:


> You're just sexy all over.:bow::bow::bow::bow:



lol thanks angel-1
you rawk.



KingMordred said:


> I took a new one, you like?



i do! you have an awesome belly and really sexy thighs!


----------



## BigMoFo

Ok here is my very first belly pic ever taken..

View attachment 2[1].jpg


----------



## Morgana

BigMoFo said:


> Ok here is my very first belly pic ever taken..



Wow, you're really hot!:smitten:


----------



## likeitmatters

BigMoFo said:


> Ok here is my very first belly pic ever taken..
> 
> View attachment 45934




so how tall and how much ya weigh man?


:bow:


----------



## BigMoFo

Morgana said:


> Wow, you're really hot!:smitten:




Thank you very much


----------



## BigMoFo

likeitmatters said:


> so how tall and how much ya weigh man?
> 
> 
> :bow:



I am 6'3" 450+lbs.


----------



## Amatrix

BigMoFo said:


> I am 6'3" 450+lbs.



very sexy Big!

love the angle.


----------



## RentonBob

Here is my contribution to the thread


----------



## KingMordred

Nice belly yo


----------



## RentonBob

Thank you:eat1:


----------



## BigMoFo

Amatrix said:


> very sexy Big!
> 
> love the angle.




Thank you, I've always hated having my pic taken until now.


----------



## RentonBob

missaf said:


> Awesome photo, Bob!



Thanks Missaf!


----------



## user 29363

id post mine but all i got is a six pack


----------



## Paquito

bigwillylandis said:


> id post mine but all i got is a six pack



I feel your pain.


----------



## Amatrix

im here for the party....
its all good.


----------



## Saxphon

Thats right Amatrix, it is what all of us guys with large bellies have been want to say for years ........

Ladies, why settle for a six pak, when you can have the whole keg!


----------



## Amatrix

Saxphon said:


> Thats right Amatrix, it is what all of us guys with large bellies have been want to say for years ........
> 
> Ladies, why settle for a six pak, when you can have the whole keg!



lolz
i was hoping someone would get the reference.


beer bellies on anyone are hot...
why settle for a sip- when you can have it all?
:eat2:
you all look lovely.:bow:


----------



## TruckHappy2

*I got a belly too, pretty big one at that....... see what I mean. LOL*


----------



## Amatrix

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I got a belly too, pretty big one at that....... see what I mean. LOL*



so hot!
i wish mine would spill out over my jeans like that....
sadly... i tends to... but i have the double belly. and gave on jeans LONG ago!

very nice! saw the picture in other threads too... looks great each time.


----------



## Morgana

TruckHappy2 said:


> *I got a belly too, pretty big one at that....... see what I mean. LOL*



That belly needs to be free!


----------



## TruckHappy2

Amatrix said:


> so hot!
> i wish mine would spill out over my jeans like that....
> sadly... i tends to... but i have the double belly. and gave on jeans LONG ago!
> 
> very nice! saw the picture in other threads too... looks great each time.



*Now I saw the pic in your profile. I loved what I saw there.*:smitten:


----------



## TruckHappy2

Morgana said:


> That belly needs to be free!



*When CuriousKitten gets OogleGirth.com you'll see me in there if I can find someone that would take pics of me.*


----------



## likeitmatters

Morgana said:


> That belly needs to be free!




your belly is very handsome sir and wanted to let you know that,,,,,

:bow:


----------



## TruckHappy2

likeitmatters said:


> your belly is very handsome sir and wanted to let you know that,,,,,
> 
> :bow:



*Well I thank you, I take that as a compliment even if I'm not gay.*


----------



## chicagomark

Here's the latest and the greatest! 

View attachment 240.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

TruckHappy2 said:


> *Well I thank you, I take that as a compliment even if I'm not gay.*




but a thing of beauty deserves a compliment I have been known to compliment a beauty woman also...I am equal opportunity complimenter,,,though wish you would have shown your full belly instead of just half of it.

truly stunning sir...

:bow:


----------



## Smite

One of my newest.


----------



## Amatrix

Smite said:


> One of my newest.



i still think your the hawtness.


----------



## Smite

Thanks :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Amatrix said:


> i still think your the hawtness.




Is this EVER quoted for truth.

Wow.

Yum.


----------



## Smite

You guys are making me blush


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> You guys are making me blush



So maybe use the blush emoticon :blush:
instead of the sad emoticon.


----------



## Smite

But i'm tough and manly, not blushfull and ....not tough


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> But i'm tough and manly, not blushfull and ....not tough



Post more pics and we'll dispense with the particulars of emoticons.


----------



## Smite

Hahaha, maybe I will then


----------



## Amatrix

do it plz smite.


----------



## Smite

Haha, I can see what I can do. I need to learn how to use my camera


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> Haha, I can see what I can do. I need to learn how to use my camera



You've done great thus far, really.


----------



## Smite

Maybe one day i'll release the "secret" pictures.....


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> Maybe one day i'll release the "secret" pictures.....



Are you naked in them?


----------



## Smite

Well I certainly don't have a coat on :O


----------



## kindguy

OK, I have some belly, just let me post and see if there are any opinions!

Best regards to you all! 

View attachment alexbelly1.JPG


View attachment alexbelly2.JPG


----------



## iheartsquishys

Geodetic_Effect said:


> This is my belly



I just have to say :smitten:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Smite said:


> Well I certainly don't have a coat on :O



Post pix now plz tx.


----------



## Smite

I'll have to take some new ones, the ones I have now are from when I had my hippie hair!


----------



## Smite

So being the dumbass that I am, forgot this was the "Belly Library" thread, and started to go all cam whoring. Of course it all starts with the patented Smite Tease Photo, showing off some strong emotions regarding the lack of any reggae coming out of my MP3 player...







And then you get this weird, proto-laying down in bed looking into the distance but actually not looking at anything besides the black outdoors - shot of me all couped up. 







That's when I realized I forgot this was a belly library thread, and my camera ran out of batteries 

Maybe tomorrow I'll pick up some batteries and take a real photo


----------



## Amatrix

smite they look awesome.
 you never fail to disappoint!
and everyone else is lookin amazing too!

MOAR!
MOAR!


----------



## cammy

love this thread! :eat2:


----------



## likeitmatters

kindguy said:


> OK, I have some belly, just let me post and see if there are any opinions!
> 
> Best regards to you all!




no sir you have alot of belly....dammmmmmmm

i think the ladies would love to see you standing up!!!

:bow:


----------



## Morgana

Hey, Smite, you're really sexy...wow!


----------



## Smite

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hot!

Love the face shots. don't worry about the camwhoring, it's _quite_ fabulous.


----------



## Smite

Why thank you :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Smite, you really are looking good! Love the new hair cut


----------



## tubatu

here you are then. 

View attachment g3.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

tubatu said:


> here you are then.



smoking!
:happy:

very nice!


----------



## LrgrThnLf

Decided to snap a new pic


----------



## cammy

Nice gain.


----------



## pendulous

I love fact that this thread is unisex.


----------



## Amatrix

pendulous said:


> I love fact that this thread is unisex.



i agree, makes it very awesome.
:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pendulous said:


> I love fact that this thread is unisex.




It is awesome indeed *thumbs up*


----------



## ohiofa

Here's my contribution to one of the best threads ever!  

View attachment IMG_4148.JPG


View attachment IMG_4149.JPG


----------



## cute_obese_girl

ohiofa said:


> Here's my contribution to one of the best threads ever!



Very nice  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NyGiant

i was so stuffed


----------



## HDANGEL15

NyGiant said:


> i was so stuffed


*
getting fat there NY......looking good * :smitten:


----------



## ohiofa

cute_obese_girl said:


> Very nice  Thanks for sharing!



Thanks cute_obese_girl! :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

NyGiant said:


> i was so stuffed


 

more face pics!


----------



## orinoco

Surlysomething said:


> more face pics!



how about face and body?


----------



## NyGiant

hows this


----------



## Surlysomething

NyGiant said:


> hows this



nice

pictures don't always have to be about weight gain and food though...just stand there and look hot already


----------



## Amatrix




----------



## otherland78

I know i´m not really a big and soft belly guy but for my excuse 

....there was never a girl trying to change that ;-) in my life so it will take some while for me to change this trim figure to a sogt belly shaped body :wubu:


----------



## chunkywannabe

ohiofa said:


> Here's my contribution to one of the best threads ever!



you sure are cute! I am brand new to the site...but will try to post a picture soon!


----------



## chunkywannabe

MasterShake said:


> First time I've ever done something like this - please be kind!
> 
> (note: I look better in person :huh



I just found this site! You are adorable and very sexy! Gorgeous!


----------



## chunkywannabe

I would love to help you!!!! Encouragement is my middle name! I am also new to this site and looking for new friends....


----------



## chunkywannabe

View attachment Picture 008.jpg


View attachment Picture 002.jpg


View attachment Picture 007.jpg


I hope this works...I have never uploaded a pic before...or taken one of my belly before! I stuck it out as far as it would go (after eating lunch!)
Please let me know what you think. I need feedback!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

orinoco said:


> how about face and body?



Cute- I love the tattoo 



NyGiant said:


> hows this



Cute, too


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

orinoco said:


> how about face and body?




Okay...any one else have new wall-paper for their Windows back ground...cause I know *I* do . HAHAHAHA


----------



## orinoco

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cute- I love the tattoo





No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay...any one else have new wall-paper for their Windows back ground...cause I know *I* do . HAHAHAHA



aaawww thank u kind ladies :blush: it must be a better photo than i thought if i made wallpaper quality! maybe i'll make it as a male model yet


----------



## ohiofa

chunkywannabe said:


> you sure are cute! I am brand new to the site...but will try to post a picture soon!



Thanks Chunkywannabe!! Saw your pics down the thread and man your a hottie!!! :smitten:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

orinoco said:


> aaawww thank u kind ladies :blush: it must be a better photo than i thought if i made wallpaper quality! maybe i'll make it as a male model yet





Put something next to yourself in that picture and I'll buy it.....even if I don't know what the hell it's for


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

P.s.

Calvin Klein ads do that to me too...I see them in the mall and I have an urge to buy 10 pairs of 32/34 men's jeans even though they'd never fit my hubby...


----------



## orinoco

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Put something next to yourself in that picture and I'll buy it.....even if I don't know what the hell it's for



next to me? could i perhaps use it to cover my modesty :blush:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

orinoco said:


> next to me? could i perhaps use it to cover my modesty :blush:





Hmmmmm maybe?


----------



## NyGiant

Just an update on the old belly, i think its getting bigger:happy:


----------



## chunkywannabe

The feeling is mutual...is it okay to say I would love to see more of your belly???!!??:smitten:



ohiofa said:


> Thanks Chunkywannabe!! Saw your pics down the thread and man your a hottie!!! :smitten:


----------



## chunkywannabe

oh wow. this is an amazing belly. can you do a tight tshirt shot? maybe with it riding up a bit? pretty please?



NyGiant said:


> Just an update on the old belly, i think its getting bigger:happy:


----------



## NyGiant

gotta find a tighter shirt but


----------



## chunkywannabe

Happy Happy Happy! Thankyou cutie!




NyGiant said:


> gotta find a tighter shirt but


----------



## pinkylou

my tummyyyy!!!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Very beautiful. Also breasts are beautiful, compliments


----------



## Cheesy

pinkylou said:


> my tummyyyy!!!



YUMMY! :wubu:


----------



## pinkylou

Cheesy said:


> YUMMY! :wubu:



thank you sweetness :wubu:


----------



## intraultra

pinkylou said:


> my tummyyyy!!!



that top is sexy as hell, i want!


----------



## HDANGEL15

NyGiant said:


> Just an update on the old belly, i think its getting bigger:happy:


*
YUPPPPPPPPPPPP YUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
:smitten: :smitten:


LOOKING down right chubalicious *


----------



## otherland78

.....i like those kind of tight dresses showing all the nice extras hehe 

hmmm:wubu:




[/QUOTE]


----------



## pinkylou

otherland78 said:


> .....i like those kind of tight dresses showing all the nice extras hehe
> 
> hmmm:wubu:


[/QUOTE]

Aww thanks, I like them too


----------



## Saxphon

pinkylou said:


> my tummyyyy!!!



This looks like definite "cuddle" material. It is so incredible how you fill out that article of clothing. All of your pics are cute, Pinky. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkylou

Saxphon said:


> This looks like definite "cuddle" material. It is so incredible how you fill out that article of clothing. All of your pics are cute, Pinky. Thanks for sharing.


Aww thank you, and you're welcome


----------



## ClockworkOrange

Never done this before so be gentle  Oh and pay no attention to the Tron poster  I wanted to take a profile shot, and was considering trying to lose a bunch of weight. Currently I am neither gaining or losing, just kinda doing w/e.


----------



## AFatChance

*Me and my belly! Yay!* 

View attachment 184373_125320_1_.jpg


View attachment 184373_204033_3_.jpg


View attachment 184373_232302_3_.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

AFatChance said:


> *Me and my belly! Yay!*




Oh my! :smitten: Wow... Looking good!!!!


----------



## shazz2602

My belly its not little but who cares right? 

View attachment DSC01135-1[1].jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

shazz2602 said:


> My belly its not little but who cares right?



Very pretty, Shazz!


----------



## ShyBHM

bout 7mths since this pic was taken 

View attachment blkshirt2.jpg


----------



## Morgana

AFatChance said:


> *Me and my belly! Yay!*



Wow! That's a real lovely boy!:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten

My other half.... :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## fatstuart1975

Some new pics.

Profile shots this time 

Fatstuart


----------



## Aireman

pinkylou said:


> my tummyyyy!!!



As if I'm not already in what I'm sure is a loooong line. Will you marry me?


----------



## fatnhappymax

Taken just 5 minutes ago.


----------



## pinkylou

Aireman said:


> As if I'm not already in what I'm sure is a loooong line. Will you marry me?



Dont make me ride pillion and thats a yes!!!


----------



## shazz2602

Aireman said:


> As if I'm not already in what I'm sure is a loooong line. Will you marry me?





pinkylou said:


> Dont make me ride pillion and thats a yes!!!





Is this love in the air?????


----------



## Shosh

Aireman said:


> As if I'm not already in what I'm sure is a loooong line. Will you marry me?



Thanks a lot Curtis, I thought you were going to marry me.


----------



## Finally

Well, I'm only 18, so I'm not quite as formidable abdominally as others, but I'm working at it!


----------



## Finally

pinkylou said:


> my tummyyyy!!!




Wow. That is one of the best sights I have beheld in quite some time.


----------



## Weeze

Cuuuuute 



AFatChance said:


> *Me and my belly! Yay!*


----------



## Fatfanplus

Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.


----------



## pinkylou

Finally said:


> Wow. That is one of the best sights I have beheld in quite some time.



Aww thank you :blush:


----------



## ChaosElite

karen_bbw said:


> Here are some pics of my belly



your belly is so nice and beautyful, round and sexy !WoW! :smitten:


----------



## craigisnutter

pinkylou said:


>



Ok, now i'll make ya a deal! I'll bring my pink wrestlin gear in feb, but u gotta bring this! WOW! Gaaaawwwjussss


----------



## WillSpark

Here's my beloved tummeh! I wish I had someone to share it with, though. 

View attachment 53094


View attachment 53095


----------



## HDANGEL15

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.


*

gorgeous......stunning....perfection* :smitten:


----------



## Cors

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.



I don't usually look at men or like hairy bodies but you're so gorgeous!


----------



## fattyfatty

this picture is from last summer, now it looks a bit bigger 

View attachment DSCN3942.jpg


----------



## HopeF

fattyfatty said:


> this picture is from last summer, now it looks a bit bigger




Hi Fatty Fatty...

cute belly! post a picture of it now!


----------



## HopeF

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.



you are a very handsome man!!!


----------



## BigChaz

I havnt posted here in forever! I figured id break the ice with an updated picture!

Sorry for the crappy angle and quality, my webcam is lame.


----------



## Dutchgut

BigChaz said:


> I havnt posted here in forever! I figured id break the ice with an updated picture!
> 
> Sorry for the crappy angle and quality, my webcam is lame.



Thanks for your post. Good to see that you're developing so well.


----------



## Dutchgut

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.



It's a pleasure to see your well developed belly. I hope that you are ejoying it immensely. (pun intended)


----------



## Dutchgut

LrgrThnLf said:


> Decided to snap a new pic



It is such a pleasure to see how nicely you are continuing to fill out.


----------



## Flabulous

Only just found this thread, I thought I'd my own contribution...

View attachment no.5.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Flabulous, I think you have a beautiful stomach. What flawless, perfect skin you have, too!


----------



## Flabulous

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Flabulous, I think you have a beautiful stomach. What flawless, perfect skin you have, too!



Oh, thank you Fairy, nice of you to say. I am lucky with my skin I guess, keep baby oil and plenty of cream to hand! :blush:


----------



## chicagomark

240 and growing...... 

View attachment 242.jpg


----------



## fred_elliot

Flabulous said:


> Only just found this thread, I thought I'd my own contribution...
> 
> View attachment 53424



Mmmmmm, ever so... perfect??

Wow


----------



## NyGiant

after a full day of eating. SUNDAYS are so good for the TUM:eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*NYGIANT.......you knows I think you are hot hot hot.....but those pulled up shorts gotta go.....how bout some nice sexy tight boxer briefs that you are exploding out of with that raw sexy body of yours and perhaps a very tight muscle shirt to show off that incredible growing gut, just a suggestion .......*


----------



## kinkykitten

NyGiant said:


> after a full day of eating. SUNDAYS are so good for the TUM:eat1:



Nice belly!


----------



## Esther

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.



oh dear. :smitten:


----------



## theronin23

I spose I may be able to scrounge a pic or two up.....

here, you can start with this one. 

View attachment dsc002262du2.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

theronin23 said:


> I spose I may be able to scrounge a pic or two up.....
> 
> here, you can start with this one.




pretty impressive gut you have and just how tall and how much you weigh please?


:bow:


----------



## mitya35

A couple of pics of my belly:


----------



## theronin23

likeitmatters said:


> pretty impressive gut you have and just how tall and how much you weigh please?
> 
> 
> :bow:



I'm 6'4" and I weight about 550


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> oh dear. :smitten:


*
I KNOW RIGHT?????? :wubu: *


----------



## johnnytattoos

Fatfanplus said:


> Hi! I never post here, but I decided to today.
> I'm Russ, and my handle is FatFanPlus.



The only other man I've seen without nipples, was a Tata (high priest) in the Palo Mayombe religion.
You're not a Tata... are you?:blink:


----------



## NyGiant

kinkykitten said:


> Nice belly!



thanx veru much apprecated


----------



## johnnytattoos

johnnytattoos said:


> The only other man I've seen without nipples, was a Tata (high priest) in the Palo Mayombe religion.
> You're not a Tata... are you?:blink:



Please disregard my feeble attempt at interjecting a bit of jeu d'esprit into the board, and accept my apology. _Unless of course you are in fact a Tata._


----------



## OceanFatGirl

fatstuart1975 said:


> Some new pics.
> 
> Profile shots this time
> 
> Fatstuart



So sexy and adorable too! :wubu:


----------



## ChaosElite

shazz2602 said:


> My belly its not little but who cares right?



you are so beautiful :smitten:


----------



## machiavellian

Here is my contribution!


----------



## Von_Pudge

Here is my belly, property of kinkykittenlol


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Here is my belly, property of kinkykittenlol



*swooooons* F**king A! SCORE  :wubu::smitten:

I'm one lucky happy kitten :happy:


----------



## Chunky

I've gained a tad ... 

View attachment pic1.jpg


----------



## kojack

I guess I'll toss mine in there.


----------



## HDANGEL15

kojack said:


> I guess I'll toss mine in there.



*YOU ALREADY know EXACTLY what i think  :smitten:*


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

omg.... *jaw drops* your figure is great *blush*


----------



## Rainy

My small contribution... 

View attachment 004.JPG


View attachment 005.JPG


View attachment 006.JPG


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

well i tend to flux alot.....so heres skinny me and chubby me lol 

View attachment 0326081125.jpg


View attachment fatty.jpg


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Von_Pudge said:


> Here is my belly, property of kinkykittenlol



kinky.....ur sooooo lucky!!!!!!  -stares in awe- perfection


----------



## kinkykitten

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> well i tend to flux alot.....so heres skinny me and chubby me lol


Cute... either way!!!! :happy:



SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> kinky.....ur sooooo lucky!!!!!!  -stares in awe- perfection



:blush: Thank you... Yes I am very fortunate


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

kinkykitten said:


> Cute... either way!!!! :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> :blush: Thank you... Yes I am very fortunate



lol i hate when im chubby...which is good cause seems most of the bhm on here prefer their women skinny lol

and seriously....damn.... *bows* way to go girl....


----------



## Hole

Rainy said:


> My small contribution...



Well, I have to say.. You have really nice legs too.


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> well i tend to flux alot.....so heres skinny me and chubby me lol




Reminds me of myself.. But you are sitting, so it's not accurate missy.
Many get that pudgy look when sitting. 

Nice boobies.


----------



## Von_Pudge

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> kinky.....ur sooooo lucky!!!!!!  -stares in awe- perfection



Thank you thank you But I am the lucky one, thought that was an established fact.lol. I got the girl of my dreams


----------



## BHMforBBW

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i hate when im chubby...which is good cause seems most of the bhm on here prefer their women skinny lol
> 
> and seriously....damn.... *bows* way to go girl....



As a BHM myself, I'll speak up for the many of us who truly prefer bbws and ssbbws! Sure sometimes the "logistics" can be a challenge, but heck - working those out is nothing but fun, right?! And you just can't argue that all that soft, luscious flesh, coming together is just so ..... OMG there's NOTHING more sensual, is there?  :eat2:


----------



## Weeze

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i hate when im chubby...which is good cause seems most of the bhm on here prefer their women skinny lol



ummm... Yeah.

that's a pretty touchy subject around here, m'dear.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

krismiss said:


> ummm... Yeah.
> 
> that's a pretty touchy subject around here, m'dear.



i was generalizing from another thread where many bhm were stating they liked the contrast....and i consider a wide range of things skinny....which looking at you you fall into...i meant no offense


----------



## Uriel

In an effort to get the ladies into a more calm mood...some hastily taken belly pictures, along with the only villain that has ever come between myself and a woman...no , not the cat.


My belly, my 'Half-a-Cat' (My sister's cat, visiting on an extended stay from Paris,France...Grismene by name, it means Gloomy), and Vlad, the Flagship of my trio of very rare Washburn RS-8Vs...


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

OK, not a belly, but a more clear shot of my beautiful Vladamiir von Shredd...


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Thank you thank you But I am the lucky one, thought that was an established fact.lol. I got the girl of my dreams



:blush::blush: I love you! :kiss2:


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> In an effort to get the ladies into a more calm mood...some hastily taken belly pictures, along with the only villain that has ever come between myself and a woman...no , not the cat.
> 
> 
> My belly, my 'Half-a-Cat' (My sister's cat, visiting on an extended stay from Paris,France...Grismene by name, it means Gloomy), and Vlad, the Flagship of my trio of very rare Washburn RS-8Vs...
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Belly and a guitar.... Winning combo :bow: :happy:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Uriel said:


> In an effort to get the ladies into a more calm mood...some hastily taken belly pictures, along with the only villain that has ever come between myself and a woman...no , not the cat.
> 
> 
> My belly, my 'Half-a-Cat' (My sister's cat, visiting on an extended stay from Paris,France...Grismene by name, it means Gloomy), and Vlad, the Flagship of my trio of very rare Washburn RS-8Vs...
> 
> 
> -Uriel




:eat2: mmmmmmmmmmmm your belly is adorable. and so is the kitty....im a freak for animals. lol and awesome gutiar....serenade me sometime with some killer riffs babe


----------



## Hole

kinkykitten said:


> Belly and a guitar.... Winning combo :bow: :happy:




Exactly what I was thinking.:smitten:


Uriel, my my.. :wubu:


----------



## Uriel

Haha. I just got a strange flashback from work, from a few years ago.

It was some Trance/House night, and this gorgeous german girl was really flirting up a storm with me, ignoring my skinny and/or handsome friend Shawn (Also a bartender). She motioned for me to lean over the wait-station (That low area that most bars have) and said' I want you to visit my hotel, no? I want to explore your _Erotic Layer_...while she was toying with my belly under my shirt.
I was confused, thought that she was just messing with me, etc...said 'Sure, I get off at 4am.'
She had a male friend there too, who also was a little more friendly than my tastes run (As in, I like girls). They were giggling and speaking in German, and I know they were talking about my belly...

I didn't go off with them, as I was working later than they stayed, and who knows what strange things they were planning, but it is a sudden and hilarious memory.
Shawn still sometimes leans in, rubs my belly and says (In a horrible German accent) 'Ohh, Erotic Layer...Das Gut, Ya?'


Hehehe


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Uriel said:


> Haha. I just got a strange flashback from work, from a few years ago.
> 
> It was some Trance/House night, and this gorgeous german girl was really flirting up a storm with me, ignoring my skinny and/or handsome friend Shawn (Also a bartender). She motioned for me to lean over the wait-station (That low area that most bars have) and said' I want you to visit my hotel, no? I want to explore your _Erotic Layer_...while she was toying with my belly under my shirt.
> I was confused, thought that she was just messing with me, etc...said 'Sure, I get off at 4am.'
> She had a male friend there too, who also was a little more friendly than my tastes run (As in, I like girls). They were giggling and speaking in German, and I know they were talking about my belly...
> 
> I didn't go off with them, as I was working later than they stayed, and who knows what strange things they were planning, but it is a sudden and hilarious memory.
> Shawn still sometimes leans in, rubs my belly and says (In a horrible German accent) 'Ohh, Erotic Layer...Das Gut, Ya?'
> 
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> 
> -Uriel




omg too funny lol  thats so cute....i wanna pat ur "erotic layer" lol


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Haha. I just got a strange flashback from work, from a few years ago.
> 
> It was some Trance/House night, and this gorgeous german girl was really flirting up a storm with me, ignoring my skinny and/or handsome friend Shawn (Also a bartender). She motioned for me to lean over the wait-station (That low area that most bars have) and said' I want you to visit my hotel, no? I want to explore your _Erotic Layer_...while she was toying with my belly under my shirt.
> I was confused, thought that she was just messing with me, etc...said 'Sure, I get off at 4am.'
> She had a male friend there too, who also was a little more friendly than my tastes run (As in, I like girls). They were giggling and speaking in German, and I know they were talking about my belly...
> 
> I didn't go off with them, as I was working later than they stayed, and who knows what strange things they were planning, but it is a sudden and hilarious memory.
> Shawn still sometimes leans in, rubs my belly and says (In a horrible German accent) 'Ohh, Erotic Layer...Das Gut, Ya?'
> 
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> 
> -Uriel




Haha, I seriously envisioned that and laughed out loud. Though,the jealous streak in me is glad she didn't get some of you. 
Perhaps a British accent might sway you.  I mean, it's just a guess...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> Haha, I seriously envisioned that and laughed out loud. Though,the jealous streak in me is glad she didn't get some of you.
> Perhaps a British accent might sway you.  I mean, it's just a guess...



hey the virgin on the board can ask for sex in 10 different languages!!!!!


----------



## Hole

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hey the virgin on the board can ask for sex in 10 different languages!!!!!



LOL. I was a naughty virgin too.


----------



## Uriel

Ladies, ladies,ladies...don't argue, don't fight.

You can settle this the Civilized way...with Lesbian Sex...'

I actually got to use that on 2 female friends, as they were arguing.
They both punched me rather hard as they laughed and screamed 'No you didn't!', but it was worth the humor.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> omg too funny lol  thats so cute....i wanna pat ur "erotic layer" lol



Whatever happened to me being too old?

Ha...

When it happened, I had just seen Super Troopers, and there's a creepy German couple in there as well



Trooper:'Who wants a mustache ride???'

German Girl:' Me!'
German Guy: 'Ooh, and Me!!'


-Uriel


----------



## Hole

Pfft.. "I'm a lover, not a fighter."


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Hole said:


> Pfft.. "I'm a lover, not a fighter."



im both....guess im a future dominatrix lol


----------



## Roy C.

I lost a few lbs, but they seem to have found me..... 

View attachment lopsided.jpg


View attachment found.jpg


----------



## Bigbub

I seem to keep on gaining, here are the results up till now. 

View attachment 100_0046.jpg


----------



## bigrugbybloke

Roy C. said:


> I lost a few lbs, but they seem to have found me.....



do you mind me asking your stats and measurements? you look quite big. thanks!


----------



## Roy C.

bigrugbybloke said:


> do you mind me asking your stats and measurements? you look quite big. thanks!



Thanks, I am 6'2, and have been going up and down in the 300 club, every once in a while playing with the 400 boys. Heaviest I've been was just shy of 450.


----------



## ryliestephens

...still growing 

View attachment tightjeans.jpg


----------



## Naturally Fat

So many georgeous BHM. Lucious! :smitten: Attractive BBW too. Thank you


----------



## biggietrillz166

WELL MY FIRST EVER BELLY PIC (SERIOUSLY), HOPE YOU ENJOY...


----------



## chicken legs

wow....nice


----------



## kinkykitten

biggietrillz166 said:


> WELL MY FIRST EVER BELLY PIC (SERIOUSLY), HOPE YOU ENJOY...



Great first pic!  :happy:


----------



## biggietrillz166

kinkykitten said:


> Great first pic!  :happy:



GRACIAS LOL THANX, I NEVER FELT COMFORTABLE WITH BEING "BIGGER" UNTIL I FOUND THIS SITE, SO THUMBS WAY UP TO DIMS FOR HAVIN THIS SITE RUNNIN AND HELPIN BIG MEN AND EVERYONE ELSE CONNECT WIT EACHOTHER.


----------



## Esther

biggietrillz166 said:


> GRACIAS LOL THANX, I NEVER FELT COMFORTABLE WITH BEING "BIGGER" UNTIL I FOUND THIS SITE, SO THUMBS WAY UP TO DIMS FOR HAVIN THIS SITE RUNNIN AND HELPIN BIG MEN AND EVERYONE ELSE CONNECT WIT EACHOTHER.



Nice pic! :smitten:
More ladies are fans of big guys than you'd think!


----------



## biggietrillz166

Esther said:


> Nice pic! :smitten:
> More ladies are fans of big guys than you'd think!



:wubu: YEAH I HAD NO IDEA...


----------



## kinkykitten

biggietrillz166 said:


> GRACIAS LOL THANX, I NEVER FELT COMFORTABLE WITH BEING "BIGGER" UNTIL I FOUND THIS SITE, SO THUMBS WAY UP TO DIMS FOR HAVIN THIS SITE RUNNIN AND HELPIN BIG MEN AND EVERYONE ELSE CONNECT WIT EACHOTHER.



:happy: My pleasure! Welcome to dims and.... Enjoy


----------



## Surlysomething

biggietrillz166 said:


> WELL MY FIRST EVER BELLY PIC (SERIOUSLY), HOPE YOU ENJOY...




Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biggietrillz166

Surlysomething said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing.



THANKS MUCH...


----------



## rabbitislove

biggietrillz166 said:


> WELL MY FIRST EVER BELLY PIC (SERIOUSLY), HOPE YOU ENJOY...



Biggie Biggie Biggie, cant you see
Sometimes your gut just hypnotize me
And I just love yo fleshy ways
This is why they broke and yo so paid


----------



## Tanuki

Hmm I think its time I contributed to this thread~


----------



## kinkykitten

Tbear :eat2::eat2::eat2:

Hmm


----------



## Melian

kinkykitten said:


> Tbear :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> 
> Hmm



I must second the ever-eloquent kinkykitten.


----------



## biggietrillz166

rabbitislove said:


> Biggie Biggie Biggie, cant you see
> Sometimes your gut just hypnotize me
> And I just love yo fleshy ways
> This is why they broke and yo so paid


----------



## Naturally Fat

BHMforBBW said:


> As a BHM myself, I'll speak up for the many of us who truly prefer bbws and ssbbws! Sure sometimes the "logistics" can be a challenge, but heck - working those out is nothing but fun, right?! And you just can't argue that all that soft, luscious flesh, coming together is just so ..... OMG there's NOTHING more sensual, is there?  :eat2:



Hey, thanks for that! I love BHM but so many only like petite women - which I am definitely not! And yes, with a playful attitude logistics can be fun.


----------



## ChubbyFairy

This is my belly!

View attachment DSCN3325.JPG


----------



## ChubbyFairy

...

View attachment DSCN3320.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

ChubbyFairy said:


> ...



Lovely :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> Lovely :wubu:



I agree...very pretty


----------



## dustin946

I like fishing...


----------



## Surlysomething

dustin946 said:


> I like fishing...



I'm so disappointed that there's not a drooling smilie for pictures like this. I guess i'll have to settle for this one :eat2:.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dustin946 said:


> I like fishing...




How YOU doing, Dustin?


----------



## kinkykitten

dustin946 said:


> I like fishing...



I like to watch topless men fishing :bow:

Very nice!


----------



## chicken legs

I love men who have the attention span to go fishing or at least how that translates to other places...:eat2:


----------



## dustin946

Yeah I think I have that attention in other places too...


----------



## dustin946

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How YOU doing, Dustin?



i'm doing great how you doing?


----------



## chicken legs

dustin946 said:


> Yeah I think I have that attention in other places too...



Hehehe.....:blush:..thats hot


----------



## fatguygainer42

what do ya think of my belly??? 

View attachment Photo 197.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

I think i need to see more pics:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten

I think I agree with chicken...

MORE BELLIES PLEEEEASE :eat2:


----------



## MamaLisa

I posted this pic in another thread but it seems appropriate to post it here as well..

i took it 2 days ago.. after realising i dont have any pics of my belly bare :doh:  

hope u like!


----------



## Blackjack

MamaLisa said:


> after realising i dont have any pics of my belly bare :doh:



Make up for lost time. Take more bare belly pics and post 'em.


----------



## jay kratos

That belly almost to the knees!


----------



## kinkykitten

MamaLisa said:


> I posted this pic in another thread but it seems appropriate to post it here as well..
> 
> i took it 2 days ago.. after realising i dont have any pics of my belly bare :doh:
> 
> hope u like!



That's an impressive belly, girl


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Right, here goes, my first belly pic. Figured I'd do a moob-grabbing pose for this one.


----------



## shazz2602

sorry its not the best pic in the world! 

View attachment n797550014_5928995_4785911[1].jpg


----------



## evenmakejerryjonez

Shazz- If it is a pic of you, then it is a good pic


----------



## William

An belly that would even impress a BHM and you do not not even have stretchmarks!

Nice Pic 

You too MamaLisa!!

William 






shazz2602 said:


> sorry its not the best pic in the world!


----------



## Naturally Fat

I am amazed at the variety of shapes that bellies can become. MamaLisa and Shazz are two GREAT examples. And you guys! I used to only love beach ball bellies, but you are broadening my outlook. Keep it up! :smitten:


----------



## shazz2602

evenmakejerryjonez said:


> Shazz- If it is a pic of you, then it is a good pic



awwwww thanks! and yes it is me!


----------



## shazz2602

William said:


> An belly that would even impress a BHM and you do not not even have stretchmarks!
> 
> Nice Pic
> 
> You too MamaLisa!!
> 
> William




Well i do have stretch marks just they have never been red they are clearish god only knows why lol


----------



## William

I have some also and in the summer they do not tan with the rest of me 

William




shazz2602 said:


> Well i do have stretch marks just they have never been red they are clearish god only knows why lol


----------



## shazz2602

William said:


> I have some also and in the summer they do not tan with the rest of me
> 
> William



See that is why i do not go tanning lol plus i would have to do it naked as i dont have a bikini lol


----------



## Melian

shazz2602 said:


> See that is why i do not go tanning lol plus i would have to do it naked as i dont have a bikini lol



Somewhere....a man has fapped himself to death.


----------



## Allie Cat

Melian said:


> Somewhere....a man has fapped himself to death.



*bleeds* x.x


----------



## shazz2602

Melian said:


> Somewhere....a man has fapped himself to death.



lol thanks!!


----------



## Uriel

Ta-Da!



-Uriel 

View attachment Whoa 003.JPG


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> Ta-Da!
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




Nice belly, Ron.


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> Nice belly, Ron.



Muchas Gracias


-Uriel


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> Ta-Da!
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



*rub rub*


----------



## Tracii

Uriel thats a nice belly!Yummy!
Shazz you are a knock out!!


----------



## Tracii

This is my current one.Not my biggest but I'm working on that. My jeans are holding some of it in so consider that.




[/IMG]


----------



## Uriel

I may have posted one or more of these a few months ago in the Nekkid thread, but...

As I have (Carefully, so as not to offend) stated before, I'm not trying to make it bigger, the opposite,in fact, but...stupid chocolates...and fried chicken...and cheese steaks...and...Um, anyways.

-Uriel 

View attachment wee 005.JPG


View attachment jjj 008.JPG


View attachment wee 003.JPG


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> *rub rub*



It's all here for the Rubbin... and it's all yours.



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> I may have posted one or more of these a few months ago in the Nekkid thread, but...
> 
> As I have (Carefully, so as not to offend) stated before, I'm not trying to make it bigger, the opposite,in fact, but...stupid chocolates...and fried chicken...and cheese steaks...and...Um, anyways.
> 
> -Uriel



Oh my Mr... tasty! :eat2:

I love that first one....


and as for the one with the guitar... :bow:


----------



## shazz2602

Tracii said:


> Uriel thats a nice belly!Yummy!
> Shazz you are a knock out!!



Well thankyou :blush:


----------



## seasuperchub84

I know this is primarily a straight forum, but me and my partner have 2 impressive growing bellies we like to display  






and just in case imageshack doesnt let me post that on here...

http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jandmie3.jpg

hes about 350 and im 380 we are both 5'6. 

BTW its awesome to see all the girth on here, us fatties rock !!!:eat1::eat2::bow:


----------



## Melian

seasuperchub84 said:


> I know this is primarily a straight forum, but me and my partner have 2 impressive growing bellies we like to display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just in case imageshack doesnt let me post that on here...
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jandmie3.jpg
> 
> hes about 350 and im 380 we are both 5'6.
> 
> BTW its awesome to see all the girth on here, us fatties rock !!!:eat1::eat2::bow:





Hot couple!

BTW, since I see you are new, let me just mention that there is a GLBT forum too, and just the other day I saw some thread asking if there were any gay BHM couples around. So you may want to check that board out too.

(forgiveness please, if you already have)


----------



## bigwideland

I wish I could post a pic, I have pic on my carmera but since my computer has died and not replaced I am using a public computer, which if I was so brave as to pull up my pic on a public pc, do not have the means to reduce the data file size to that this site will accept, but you could all search for old pics I have but on this site and add a bit, my old pics I was 197 kg, I am now 215 kg and my belly is getting half way to my knees.


----------



## chicken legs

bigwideland said:


> I wish I could post a pic, I have pic on my carmera but since my computer has died and not replaced I am using a public computer, which if I was so brave as to pull up my pic on a public pc, do not have the means to reduce the data file size to that this site will accept, but you could all search for old pics I have but on this site and add a bit, my old pics I was 197 kg, I am now 215 kg and my belly is getting half way to my knees.



tease....


----------



## seasuperchub84

Melian said:


> Hot couple!
> 
> BTW, since I see you are new, let me just mention that there is a GLBT forum too, and just the other day I saw some thread asking if there were any gay BHM couples around. So you may want to check that board out too.
> 
> (forgiveness please, if you already have)




oh no its okay ;-) I have posted on there, but I like to have friends period...whether they are gay or straight. I have been loving my stay here at Dimensions  Its like encouragment without the cattiness lol


----------



## chicken legs

seasuperchub84 said:


> I know this is primarily a straight forum, but me and my partner have 2 impressive growing bellies we like to display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just in case imageshack doesnt let me post that on here...
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jandmie3.jpg
> 
> hes about 350 and im 380 we are both 5'6.
> 
> BTW its awesome to see all the girth on here, us fatties rock !!!:eat1::eat2::bow:



I know this might not be pc to say but i totally want to watch you guys make out...less the shirts:eat2:


----------



## topher38

not sure I have ever posted this pic


----------



## mango

Melian said:


> Somewhere....a man has fapped himself to death.



*R.I.P.


*


----------



## chicken legs

topher38 said:


> not sure I have ever posted this pic



no i don't think your have..

i like to have a belly and smile..


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I know this might not be pc to say but i totally want to watch you guys make out...less the shirts:eat2:



LOL you are so bad! :smitten:  :blush:


----------



## AFatChance

*It's been a while since I've been around these parts.

Howdy.

The pictures I posted in like October made me look like a thirteen year old, so, at the the bottom there's a more manly - but loveable - facial shot. Me and Maggie Jr., my new Octopus friend.* 

View attachment 012816.jpg


View attachment 012838.jpg


View attachment 013819.jpg


View attachment hi.jpg


----------



## JenFromOC

Ahhh...I'm just so thrilled that I have this forum to make me smile on a daily basis. :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs

AFatChance said:


> *It's been a while since I've been around these parts.
> 
> Howdy.
> 
> The pictures I posted in like October made me look like a thirteen year old, so, at the the bottom there's a more manly - but loveable - facial shot. Me and Maggie Jr., my new Octopus friend.*




Your are a really big cutie...a little young for me..but hey i can still look..right..lol


----------



## Tracii

I think you are adorable honey absolutly love the curly hair.
Oh yeah I'd be checking you out in Wal-Mart!


----------



## the hanging belly

AFatChance said:


> *It's been a while since I've been around these parts.
> 
> Howdy.
> 
> The pictures I posted in like October made me look like a thirteen year old, so, at the the bottom there's a more manly - but loveable - facial shot. Me and Maggie Jr., my new Octopus friend.*



Man I totally love your belly And yeah your hair and face are cute too:wubu: I want a belly like that too


----------



## AFatChance

*: ) Thanks, everyone.

It means a lot.*


----------



## the hanging belly

AFatChance said:


> *: ) Thanks, everyone.
> 
> It means a lot.*



No problems mate


----------



## bigrugbybloke

seasuperchub84 said:


> I know this is primarily a straight forum, but me and my partner have 2 impressive growing bellies we like to display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just in case imageshack doesnt let me post that on here...
> 
> http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jandmie3.jpg
> 
> hes about 350 and im 380 we are both 5'6.
> 
> BTW its awesome to see all the girth on here, us fatties rock !!!:eat1::eat2::bow:



love the pic guys you work well together! i'm a little less than your height and vary between 290 and 310ish. would love to hear any advice you could give a lad who would love to be your size. keep up the good work!!


----------



## jac1974kra

my belly - now 237lbs
jerzy
Do you think i'm fat? 

View attachment Obraz 100.jpg


----------



## shazz2602

My self the other morning! 

View attachment 2585_139786020014_797550014_6118962_4356230_n[1].jpg


View attachment 2585_139786030014_797550014_6118963_6902151_n[1].jpg


View attachment 2585_139786280014_797550014_6118966_1453159_n[1].jpg


----------



## Allie Cat

shazz2602 said:


> My self the other morning!



*nearly passes out as all the blood drains from his brain*


----------



## shazz2602

Divals said:


> *nearly passes out as all the blood drains from his brain*



*blushes*:blush:


----------



## Bigbub

Here is a progress of 6 months:eat1: 

View attachment compare.jpg


----------



## bigrugbybloke

Bigbub said:


> Here is a progress of 6 months:eat1:



very nice. please tell us how big that enormous belly measures?


----------



## BarbBBW

wow I am in AWE!! All thosbeautiful bellies!! I can only hope to be as comfortable with showing off my belly one day!! You all are just amazingly, beautiful people!! Thank you for sharing!:kiss2:


----------



## moarbellies

Bigbub said:


> Here is a progress of 6 months:eat1:



impressive gut you have there


----------



## Bigbub

Belly is now up to 63" 

View attachment 100_0092.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters

Bigbub said:


> Belly is now up to 63"



what size pants ya wear and shirt size?


:bow:


----------



## kindguy

Showered, just relaxing. 

View attachment Picture%20004[1].jpg


View attachment Picture%20002[1].jpg


----------



## kindguy

This feels good. 

View attachment Picture%20001[1].jpg


View attachment Picture%20002[3].jpg


----------



## chicken legs

kindguy said:


> Showered, just relaxing.



i hope you have someone to rub your belly while your relaxing.


----------



## kindguy

chicken legs said:


> i hope you have someone to rub your belly while your relaxing.




No I don't!

Looking for someone for sure though!


----------



## JenFromOC

Although I won't be posting any pics of MY belly...I just want to say that I'm taking the day off from being an FFA and someone needs to rub my belly.


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> Although I won't be posting any pics of MY belly...I just want to say that I'm taking the day off from being an FFA and someone needs to rub my belly.



** Volunteers ** :blush: :happy:

Its probably time I give some back to the FFA world anyways lol.


----------



## Naturally Fat

Bigbub said:


> Here is a progress of 6 months:eat1:



Lovely! Keep progressing!!! :smitten:


----------



## Bigbub

I will. I will ...:eat1: 

View attachment 100_0105.jpg


----------



## anybodys

My tummy isn't really green, that's just the lighting.


----------



## SomeFatGuy

Forget the 400 mark. I am now at the 500 mark. Its been a while since my last post here. (sorry) Check out my signature for where Ive been hiding. 

This past year has seen some huge increases in the size of my belly. Gaining an additional 100# to my already huge belly has caused it to hang extremely low. Forming a second lower belly that as I walk slaps against my thighs.

With the help of a special mutual female gainer, the two of us work a little harder each day to see how much lower we can get my belly to hang. 

View attachment 200_0700.jpg


----------



## Rolf

This is me. 

View attachment 0306091254.jpg


----------



## howitzerbelly

I just wanted to show a little of my belly.... I am getting use to being positive about my fatness lol


----------



## likeitmatters

SomeFatGuy said:


> Forget the 400 mark. I am now at the 500 mark. Its been a while since my last post here. (sorry) Check out my signature for where Ive been hiding.
> 
> This past year has seen some huge increases in the size of my belly. Gaining an additional 100# to my already huge belly has caused it to hang extremely low. Forming a second lower belly that as I walk slaps against my thighs.
> 
> With the help of a special mutual female gainer, the two of us work a little harder each day to see how much lower we can get my belly to hang.



so how have you been doing? and that gut is huge and is your special gal able to get her arms around ya


----------



## chicken legs

SomeFatGuy said:


> Forget the 400 mark. I am now at the 500 mark. Its been a while since my last post here. (sorry) Check out my signature for where Ive been hiding.
> 
> This past year has seen some huge increases in the size of my belly. Gaining an additional 100# to my already huge belly has caused it to hang extremely low. Forming a second lower belly that as I walk slaps against my thighs.
> 
> With the help of a special mutual female gainer, the two of us work a little harder each day to see how much lower we can get my belly to hang.



*ZOINKS*

How did i miss this pic


----------



## kinkykitten

howitzerbelly said:


> I just wanted to show a little of my belly.... I am getting use to being positive about my fatness lol



So lovely... you're a cutie!



SomeFatGuy said:


> Forget the 400 mark. I am now at the 500 mark. Its been a while since my last post here. (sorry) Check out my signature for where Ive been hiding.
> 
> This past year has seen some huge increases in the size of my belly. Gaining an additional 100# to my already huge belly has caused it to hang extremely low. Forming a second lower belly that as I walk slaps against my thighs.
> 
> With the help of a special mutual female gainer, the two of us work a little harder each day to see how much lower we can get my belly to hang.



Oh wow...  Ok... i'm drooling..


----------



## kinkykitten

howitzerbelly said:


> I just wanted to show a little of my belly.... I am getting use to being positive about my fatness lol



So lovely... you're a cutie!



SomeFatGuy said:


> Forget the 400 mark. I am now at the 500 mark. Its been a while since my last post here. (sorry) Check out my signature for where Ive been hiding.
> 
> This past year has seen some huge increases in the size of my belly. Gaining an additional 100# to my already huge belly has caused it to hang extremely low. Forming a second lower belly that as I walk slaps against my thighs.
> 
> With the help of a special mutual female gainer, the two of us work a little harder each day to see how much lower we can get my belly to hang.



Oh wow...  Ok... i'm drooling..


----------



## Archangel_257

Didn't know where to put it so I thought it would be served well here!!!


----------



## Naturally Fat

My tummy isn't really green, that's just the lighting.[/QUOTE]

It does make you unique. Love the roundness.


----------



## Naturally Fat

howitzerbelly said:


> I just wanted to show a little of my belly.... I am getting use to being positive about my fatness lol



Glad you're feeling positive. And I didn't want to move to Seattle because I thought everyone there was thin. :doh:


----------



## Naturally Fat

Two years ago these jeans fit. Now I can't pull them over my butt. 

View attachment 2 yrs ago.JPG


----------



## Mattixus




----------



## bigrugbybloke

Bigbub said:


> I will. I will ...:eat1:



very nice if you dont mind me saying so. you say your lovely sized belly measures 63" so i am guessing with your stance you are at least 350lbs? going for bigger bigbub?


----------



## Citrina

Hi all -
I'm mostly a feeder/FFA who likes big round firm bellies and starter bellies, but I like my belly too  

View attachment Belly side small.jpg


View attachment Belly front small.jpg


View attachment bellyfront small2.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott

these are old, I need someone to volinteer to help me with new ones.


----------



## SomeFatGuy

Been working extra hard. Its more work than you think to maintain this huge belly, and even more to increase its size. 

Love showing off my huge belly to an appreciative crowd. And always looking for words of encouragement. 

View attachment 200_0704.jpg


----------



## blando

Hope u like it  

View attachment DSC00224.JPG


----------



## bigsteve

here you go  

View attachment Picture0057.jpg


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Citrina said:


> Hi all -
> I'm mostly a feeder/FFA who likes big round firm bellies and starter bellies, but I like my belly too



wow!! very beautiful!!!! *sneaks a belly rub* :wubu:


----------



## JoeBHM

Here's my current belly shot







Please be gentle. I'm new here.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

JoeBHM said:


> Here's my current belly shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. I'm new here.



dear god.... :smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft

JoeBHM said:


> Here's my current belly shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be gentle. I'm new here.



Yummy!!!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Wow, it's been a long time since I posted, especially a picture. I just read these forums a lot...but I felt like posting tonight. So uh...I hope you like them!


----------



## BigChaz

Did I kill this thread or something?!? Come back everyone!


----------



## lilme

hay big chaz lookin good
nice love handles


----------



## 0nlnn

BigChaz said:


> Did I kill this thread or something?!? Come back everyone!



Yes, yes you did...


----------



## hardyloppmann

Hi there,

it's a while ago I posted my last belly pic....
And as there is a visible change, I think it's time for a new one 

Guess why my girlfriend calls me now 'little bhudda'  

View attachment littlebhudda.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy

Just rolling around on the floor 

View attachment 200_0900.jpg


----------



## billeop_02

SomeFatGuy said:


> Just rolling around on the floor



i dont think i've posted here but I've lurked a long time, I remember ages ago you used to post up alot of pictures then you dissapeared. If you dont mind me asking do you have a goal? why do you enjoy gaining? do you have a feeder? relationship with a feedee? reactions from friends/family?

otherwise impressive gain, keep it up


----------



## SomeFatGuy

billeop_02 said:


> i dont think i've posted here but I've lurked a long time, I remember ages ago you used to post up alot of pictures then you dissapeared. If you dont mind me asking do you have a goal? why do you enjoy gaining? do you have a feeder? relationship with a feedee? reactions from friends/family?
> 
> otherwise impressive gain, keep it up



Thanks for your comment and concern. I am still out here. I tend to post most of my pictures on the Fantasy Feeder web site. The kind of pics I like to post are a bit more revealing and better suited for the FF board. 

I come to this site daily for the awesome stories and well-organized forums. Call me a lurker, but I truly enjoy reading what others have to say here. Occasionally I will post some eye candy or a comment or two. 

If you want to find out more of what Ive been up to, click on either of the 2 links in my signature, and it will take you to my myspace page or my profile on the Fantasy Feeder site.


----------



## growingman

Just a few belly shots. Hope ya like them... 

View attachment IMG_0036.jpg


View attachment IMG_0038.jpg


View attachment IMG_0041.jpg


----------



## SomeFatGuy

Almost have my own personal belly table 

View attachment 200_0896.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

New!









(click for bigger!)


----------



## nathant78

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3507/3834777228_37ea51799d.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2553/3834777118_cb39364e03.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wagimawr said:


> New!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (click for bigger!)



Nice!! :bow:


----------



## exhippiedude

Wow...very impressive. I usually just look at female bellies, but yours is very pronounced...kudos
Here is my recent profile and a seated shot.


----------



## fatstuart1975

Just a couple of new ones showing my recent gain

Fatstuart


----------



## Melian

fatstuart1975 said:


> Just a couple of new ones showing my recent gain
> 
> Fatstuart




Your pics always drive me crazy....perfect body. 10/10 :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## bigrugbybloke

fatstuart1975 said:


> Just a couple of new ones showing my recent gain
> 
> Fatstuart



nice gain mate. what you weighing in at now? looks like a big gut on you too. bigger than 60" yet?

cheers!


----------



## fatstuart1975

Melian said:


> Your pics always drive me crazy....perfect body. 10/10 :wubu: :smitten:




Thanks Melian


----------



## fatstuart1975

bigrugbybloke said:


> nice gain mate. what you weighing in at now? looks like a big gut on you too. bigger than 60" yet?
> 
> cheers!



Cheers! Up to 26 stone/365lbs now. Not sure about belly measurement, don't have a tape measure. Need to get one...

Fatstuart


----------



## bigrugbybloke

fatstuart1975 said:


> Cheers! Up to 26 stone/365lbs now. Not sure about belly measurement, don't have a tape measure. Need to get one...
> 
> Fatstuart



a substantial size mate! guess you may be 6" or so? love it....hope you dont mind another bloke giving you compliments!!


----------



## bigrugbybloke

SomeFatGuy said:


> Just rolling around on the floor



this one is inspirational to other smaller bhms looking to gain to that size.....me hah! would love some stats mate!! good stuff!!


----------



## berendorf

In for a penny, in for a pound ...


----------



## ImNotFunny

feelin brave....done with the cell phonnneee


----------



## golden_buddha

De-lurking after a while.


----------



## Pinkbelly

well i've enjoyed the pics on this site long enough, i better play too  

View attachment boxers.JPG


----------



## BigChaz

Pinkbelly said:


> well i've enjoyed the pics on this site long enough, i better play too



You have a hairkini!


----------



## Pinkbelly

BigChaz said:


> You have a hairkini!



i've never heard that word before, but i like it! hairkine, done, it's now in my lexicon!


----------



## chicken legs

ImNotFunny said:


> feelin brave....done with the cell phonnneee



Ummmmmmmm


GRRRRRRRRRRRRR

:eat2:


----------



## pdesil071189

Here is my 2 cents for the BHM lovers


----------



## HDANGEL15

*bump...please insert sexy shots here :smitten:*


----------



## shortfat

may not be worthwhile since no comments on introduction page, but I'll offer mine again just to say how much I appreciate others showing their bellys. 

View attachment pldupsh 3-13.jpg


View attachment couch3-10.jpg


View attachment ornge1.jpg


----------



## lovelocs

omnomnomnomnom!


----------



## HDANGEL15

shortfat said:


> may not be worthwhile since no comments on introduction page, but I'll offer mine again just to say how much I appreciate others showing their bellys.



*shortfat....i likey but you said married, and i run the other way when seeing that ...just saying (although I do appreciate the honesty) *


----------



## shortfat

yes, i'm married and I understand. Not looking for hook ups, just appreciation, if possible. I also envy some of the other guys bellies. Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## BellyFetishist

Should I fatten up my belly? I think so  

View attachment Foto del dÃ­a 23-12-2009 a la(s) 12:33.jpg


View attachment Foto del dÃ­a 23-12-2009 a la(s) 12:30.jpg


----------



## Zowie

Ow ow ow, take those off, whatever they are. D:


----------



## chicken legs

BellyFetishist said:


> Should I fatten up my belly? I think so



hrmmm...a bondage belly...do you like getting spanked too? 

"express yourself, don't repress yourself"...Madonna


----------



## Tyrael

Big sloppy piece of meat belly 








And its soft to


----------



## chicken legs

Tyrael said:


> Big sloppy piece of meat belly
> 
> 
> 
> And its soft to



Thats the perfect belly pillow


----------



## GordoNegro

Thought I would post mine here....


----------



## Tyrael

Sloppy belly near desk


----------



## likeitmatters

BellyFetishist said:


> Should I fatten up my belly? I think so



around your waist? they make you look like a mini muffin of sorts...


----------



## BellyFetishist

chicken legs said:


> hrmmm...a bondage belly...do you like getting spanked too?
> 
> I love it! Some hot wax too!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Don't know who might have heard of this guy PAUL JAMES...but he was an underwear model on a mission to gain 100# and then lose it to understand what his clients (personal trainer) go through...I gotta say...I SERIOUSLY DIG HIM BIG :smitten:

he has a movie in production *FAT AND BACK* *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtThjWkW7rE&feature=fvw


----------



## Zowie

He looks 8 months pregnant.


----------



## growingincolorado

Belly at 273 pounds
















I've also posted a more adventurous video on fantasy feeder: 

http://fantasyfeeder.com/cms/infusions/videos/flowplayer/view.php?video_id=5695


----------



## biglynch

i was caught rather good... owch 

View attachment 420567_10150486995111621_2067159907_n.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> i was caught rather good... owch



DAMN......


----------



## jdyoung32

hi I have some new photos and videos link below

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/j2i9rbz4cxfxmfp/ge8kGsmQ6j


----------



## dblbellybhm

Oh well, why not. Time to jump in the pool!
View attachment 108658


----------



## doe135

Just woke up, hungry for breakfast 

(if the link does not work: http://imgur.com/41fNTM1 )


----------



## BigWheels

CANNONBALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Some from a few months ago... all this & still single... I don't get it. 

View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 21.jpg


----------



## Sumoboxer25

A very recent pic of my fat belly.


----------



## shandyman

Here is my contribution 
View attachment B&W belly.jpg


----------



## dblbellybhm

Okay. I'm going to try this one more time. Hopefully I will get it right.


----------



## BChunky

It's been long time since I posted a pic anywhere on here, so I thought it was time to change that


----------



## Wanderer

A couple of recent pics from the day before I left for San Antonio. (We're having a writers' convention down here.) Pardon the bandage... I'd just donated blood.

(fidgets) And if the way these pants are feeling is any indication, I should post a new pic after I get back... oof! 

View attachment Snapshot_20130703_2.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20130703_3.JPG


----------



## satchmojazz

Just wanted to add my belly to the mix ;-) Recently hit 350 lbs!


----------



## HDANGEL15

satchmojazz said:


> Just wanted to add my belly to the mix ;-) Recently hit 350 lbs!



*whoooooa HEADLESS GUTS....my favorite *


----------



## Wanderer

HDANGEL15 said:


> *whoooooa HEADLESS GUTS....my favorite *



Sorry! I had to work with a built-in webcam on my laptop, so I couldn't get any further away. I'll upload a proper pic soon.


----------



## Wanderer

Here you go, as promised -- I managed to get hold of one of the computer mice my niece borrowed, so I could get some distance from the touchpad.

Oh -- what do you think of my new look? Er, aside from the pants... they fit better before my trip.  :eat1: 

View attachment Snapshot_20130711_1.JPG


View attachment Snapshot_20130711_2.JPG


----------



## azerty

indy500tchr said:


> How did I miss this thread??? I don't come on here nearly enough. I LOVE THE BELLIES!!!!! Now I just have to get a pic of my bf's belly. His is to die for. But for now here is my contribution....



Just sooo beautiful. Shape, colors, everything


----------



## azerty

prettyssbbw said:


> All your bellies are just georgous! :smitten: :wubu: I should have visited this thread way earlier than this! Here is a photo of my belly to add to the mix! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat1:



What a beautiful picture in b&w and a gorgeous belly


----------



## azerty

My round and hairy belly 
soeey for the bad quality 

View attachment Photo du 15-07-13 a&#768; 00.48.jpg


----------



## Wanderer

I'd still like an opinion on my haircut...


----------



## azerty

Wanderer said:


> I'd still like an opinion on my haircut...



I like it


----------



## Wanderer

azerty said:


> I like it



Thanks!  I figured it was time to try something new, since my hair and beard really don't have the volume to carry off major length.


----------



## kilo riley

oh dear...I don't think these shorts have much more time in the rotation.


----------



## dblbellybhm

View attachment 110413
I got a nice belly tan on the beach this summer


----------



## runningsoft




----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Representing Chicago! Hope you ladies enjoy. 

View attachment lrg_12384_1372960329.jpg


----------



## hedonistthinker

very proud of my physique. never understood why women like abs when a belly like this is more pleasing to the touch. 

View attachment belly 2.jpg


View attachment belly.jpg


----------



## azerty




----------



## biglynch

Yeah I'm in one of those moods. Noideawhy.com 

View attachment IMG_20131124_132458.jpg


----------



## dblbellybhm

Spent the summer at the beach working on my belly tan. Really love the result!


----------



## lovelocs

Where has this thread been? I completely forgot...


----------



## scrambledegg

Hopefully this works! Here is my Belly as of this month  

View attachment IMG-20131125-00038.jpg


View attachment IMG-20131125-00042.jpg


----------



## FatManRocks

After too long holding steady, I'm back gaining again. Very exciting to see the numbers creeping back up. 

View attachment 15150015a.jpg


View attachment 15190020a.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

scrambledegg said:


> Hopefully this works! Here is my Belly as of this month


*
WELL HELLO mR Essex UK........interesting photo drop*


----------



## HDANGEL15

FatManRocks said:


> After too long holding steady, I'm back gaining again. Very exciting to see the numbers creeping back up.


*
and yet another stunning HEADLESS....2 in a row.........SCORE*


----------



## Treach

Guess who just remembered this board existed? (Spoiler warning: It's me) Also sorry about the crummy quality; webcam etc. 

View attachment 965898631.jpg


----------



## shantheman145

View attachment Picture 056.jpg


:d


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment 113818




Was shopping for clothes and decided to snap a pic. Here is my belly, first time for everything i guess haha lol.


----------



## missyj1978

HeavyDuty24 said:


> View attachment 113818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was shopping for clothes and decided to snap a pic. Here is my belly, first time for everything i guess haha lol.



That is so hot! Oh my... :eat2::blush::smitten:


----------



## kilo riley

hmm bad quality iPhone photo. Still got more dough than Washington Mutual. 

View attachment IMG_099399961 3.JPG


----------



## terpsichore

Treach said:


> (Spoiler warning: It's me)



spoiler warning: you'll need to stand under an ice-cold waterfall after viewing this pic. wow you're hot. just...wow. omg. *faints*

et azerty, vous aussi, trop beau!


----------



## kilo riley

can't see my feet 

:goodbye: feet 

View attachment IMG_0392 copy 4.jpg


----------



## fatguygainer

View attachment image-3042287118.jpg




View attachment image-1216241600.jpg


----------



## Jrm

After viewing the amazing bellies on this thread, mine seems a little inadequate. But hey, I'm just starting the journey and hope to progress! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ShyGuy

Belly! Looks pretty round in this pic. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## traceg

This is me 

View attachment 20160622_120808-1.jpg


----------



## Jrm

Jrm said:


> After viewing the amazing bellies on this thread, mine seems a little inadequate. But hey, I'm just starting the journey and hope to progress!


same pants, same shirt, 20 more pounds of belly 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## JBfromNH

Nice to see someone who sees us a hot


----------



## JBfromNH

Love my belly but I am told I have a sexy butt too ;-) 

View attachment IMG_0833cropped.jpg


----------



## traceg

This is recent 

View attachment 20170404_074945.jpg


----------



## Tracii

*poke poke*


----------



## traceg

Hey are you poking me lol.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur

Here is mine. 

View attachment IMG_5540.JPG


View attachment IMG_5602.JPG


----------



## Jrm

My belly is going from a firm ball belly to a softening and wider at the bottom dough belly,with ever expanding love handles. I'm really enjoying its transformation. 

View attachment IMG_0064.JPG


View attachment IMG_0071.JPG


----------



## Tracii

Love the pic where its peeking out.


----------



## Jrm

Thanks Traci! These days I feel like it's more than peeking.......it's pretty much exposed!


----------



## Tracii

I don't mind LOL


----------



## Jrm

I don't either!


----------



## traceg

A new pic 

View attachment 20170519_093708.jpg


----------



## traceg

Here is my contribution. 

View attachment user56206_pic1039_1491314724_thumb.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

My tummy  This red skirt is a size 18/20 btw, which leaves me a comfortable amount of growing room for big meals but is by no means too big. 

View attachment P_20170601_120132.jpg


----------



## squeezablysoft

runningsoft said:


>



I'm sure this is just the omorashi enthusiast in me, but to me that almost looks more like a full bladder bulge. Did you need to tinkle when you took this pic?


----------



## Pitchfork

.............


----------



## traceg

Just a new one 

View attachment 20170605_101857.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> A new pic


 


traceg said:


> Here is my contribution.


 
Very nice!


----------



## Jrm

Jrm said:


> After viewing the amazing bellies on this thread, mine seems a little inadequate. But hey, I'm just starting the journey and hope to progress!



Comparison shot. My gain is obvious. 

View attachment IMG_0107.JPG


----------



## BChunky

It's been a really long time since I've posted. Had my shirt off so I figured I'd snap a pic and share it  

View attachment IMG_1301.JPG


----------



## plushkitty

I think I might be getting a little too fat for these clothes...


----------



## AmyJo1976

plushkitty said:


> I think I might be getting a little too fat for these clothes...


 
They do look a little tight


----------



## traceg

Latest view 

View attachment 20170727_102901.jpg


----------



## Londonbikerboy

My contribution; i recall the first time I parted my legs to feel the mass of my belly drop between my thighs 

View attachment IMG_1674.jpg


----------



## SpanishCastleMagic

I need to get fatter! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## shantheman145

Looking tubby 

View attachment Screenshot_2017-08-27-10-20-50.png


----------



## biggirlluvher

squeezablysoft said:


> My tummy  This red skirt is a size 18/20 btw, which leaves me a comfortable amount of growing room for big meals but is by no means too big.



Looking quite nice and huge


----------



## BigChaz

Haven't posted one of these in awhile 

View attachment Capture.PNG


----------



## Jeannie

BigChaz said:


> Haven't posted one of these in awhile



Way.Too.Long! 

Still Magnificent!


----------



## azerty




----------



## Ohio Lady

I must say the belly is very very nice, Azerty
Won't let it rep you but I would if I could..  
would love to rub that belly and measure it with my arms.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Well I am doing this for all those who like soft bellies


----------



## azerty

I am one of those


----------



## Tracii

Found this pic from a few months back 

View attachment 189.jpg


----------



## traceg

Wow gorgeous thighs and belly tracii&#128513;


----------



## Tracii

Thanks Traceg
Darn I thought I had resized that pic its way too grainy.
Might help to clean the lens too LOLOL


----------



## plushkitty

An updated belly pic! It's grown since last time.


----------



## Tad

looking plush indeed!


----------



## Tracii

Nice belly Pkitty


----------



## SSBHM

PKitty and Traci... 

Hotness! 

:blush:


----------



## Loves_Handles




----------



## Teach

All very nice.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

I'm a long time lurker here who has gone from fit to fat on the last 3-4 years. 

View attachment IMG_20180312_215308212.jpg


View attachment IMG_20180312_145142599.jpg


View attachment IMG_20180311_142647012_BURST000_COVER_TOP.jpg


View attachment IMG_20180307_111310048.jpg


----------



## Teach

Fantastic belly!


----------



## Teach

I like my belly. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mrniceguy33710

A bit fatter lately


----------



## AmyJo1976

Lookin nice and round guy!


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Ate too much last night: .Huge steak, loaded baked potato, big salad, then a large DQ blizzard.


----------



## HPT63GIE

Ready for the open-air bath season with my biggest belly ever


----------



## loopytheone

Oh wow, very impressive! =)


----------



## Maize

This is from 2010, but I've always liked this photo of me.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

AmyJo1976 said:


> Lookin nice and round guy!


I figured round was easier than triangular, so I went for it.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Hanging in there


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Seems I'm posting belly pics daily here. Does anyone mind?


----------



## mrniceguy33710

12 hours later than above pic, empty belly before breakfast


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Oops... Forgot the pic


----------



## Romanticdreamer

AnnMarie said:


> belly belly belly
> View attachment 5238​


Yeah, baby...that´s it! You´re fleshy dream!!


----------



## Romanticdreamer

Ladyrose1952 said:


> Heres the ole girl's belly shot too......
> 
> View attachment 5369


A wonderful fleshy body to dream of!


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Heavy lifting


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Feeling particularly fat today.


----------



## KingBuu

Mah belly


----------



## Railroad Man

Most of the links don't work. I want to see the lady with her big tummy and underwear.


----------



## Shotha

This is an up-to-date version of my belly.


----------



## mrniceguy33710

Feeling a bit fatter this week


----------



## Robnor




----------



## Barrett




----------



## The Norwegian

My growing belly - still small comparing to some of you guys


----------



## The Norwegian

mrniceguy33710 said:


> Feeling a bit fatter this weekView attachment 130177


Fantastic!


----------



## GordoNegro




----------



## GregJ1

Mid age


----------



## traceg

Here is recent me


----------



## GregJ1

Working on a gut


----------



## The Norwegian

+20 lbs last month is not bad? 250 today!


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

My belly .... all the marks are from blood thinner injections during my hospital stay.


----------



## BigWheels

Lizzie_Jones said:


> My belly .... all the marks are from blood thinner injections during my hospital stay.View attachment 130987



OMG I HATE those!!! Except for me it looked more like I was kicked by steel toes


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

BigWheels said:


> OMG I HATE those!!! Except for me it looked more like I was kicked by steel toes



They were a lot worse. It's been 3 years and this is what's left.


----------



## shadowcat

... im not big though.
View attachment 131027


----------



## slowrobot




----------



## loopytheone

Belly~ (featuring random thread from sewing on my thigh, lol)


----------



## squeezablysoft

Lying down, in a dark room with my phone's camera flash, lol. I'll try to remember to do a well lit upright pic tomorrow. May even indulge in a little stuffing sesh first just to plump it up.


----------



## The Norwegian

Stuffed


----------



## squeezablysoft

A day late, but as promised, a fully lit and fully stuffed belly pic. I got 2 breakfasts today, I ate mine and then mom only took a couple bites of hers but she wasn't very hungry so she gave me the rest cause it was something I especially like (cheesy omelette with those little square potatoes and hot pureed fruit with granola). Throw in a few snacks and I was definitely very full but pleasantly so.


----------



## jakemcduck

I thought I'd play along.


----------



## Railroad Man

herin said:


> Ok here's one of my belly. . .yes, I'm wearing underware.
> 
> Clicking on the attachment generates an error message. Damn, I like underwear over a big woman's belly . I prefer plain ol' white cotton panties to frilly stuff or thongs.


----------



## LeoGibson

Howdy RR Man. That’s likely because the post is over 12 years old. The person that posted it probably removed it some time ago. That happens quite a bit on older picture posts.


----------



## blumex

My girlfriend kiss my belly like a pregnant


----------



## GregJ1




----------



## GregJ1

Working on getting a gut


----------



## blumex

My fat belly


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

joining in...dressing room! I think this shirt is a tad small.


----------



## blumex




----------



## surfjer

Here’s my growing girth!!


----------



## Vickie Lyn Gambill

I'm getting larger by the day, I can't explain how, it seems that I have the bad bacteria in my stomach and it's making it expand from gas and bloating, I'm actually enjoying it more and more


----------



## Happy fat lover

A small but growing gut


----------



## ChocolateBear

I snapped this after I had a massage a few weeks ago (October 23rd) during the time between the end of the massage and the post-massage cooldown.

Didn't realize how big I looked, but I guess I'm filling out again, and that's good.

I'm honestly a big cuddly chocolate bear. I weigh 275 pounds (as of Thanksgiving Day)

Also: this is the first picture I've _ever_ shared on Dims, so hello. My name's Jerry. Pleased to meet you.

Also also: A lot of y'all have very nice tummies. Makes me feel comfortable to be around like minded and ... um, "_*well-rounded*_" people.


----------



## Happy fat lover

View attachment 131429
View attachment 131430
*What happened to those six pack abs?*


----------



## ChocolateBear

I was still pretty full despite only eating once. But then again I'm already big, so I don't know if it would matter how stuffed I got


----------



## Happy fat lover

Happy fat lover said:


> View attachment 131433
> View attachment 131429
> View attachment 131430
> *What happened to those six pack abs?*


----------



## traceg

Here again


----------



## Happy fat lover

My little contribution. Though happy to say those abs are padded more than they were at the start of 2018


----------



## SSBHM

traceg said:


> Here againView attachment 131451



We're twins!

Ok, I'm hairier


----------



## shadowcat

BigChaz said:


> Haven't posted one of these in awhile
> 
> View attachment 128190



Fat envy. Thats almost exactly the size and shape I want.


----------



## Iwant2bChubby

New around here, hope everyone enjoys my belly!


----------



## blumex




----------



## squeezablysoft

Just had a lovely huge dinner+post dinner snacks binge, now my tummy is almost painfully FULL but I love that "So stuffed I might burst" feeling. It's interesting too how underneath the squishy top layer of fat on my belly, I can actually feel the difference between how it's completely soft and deflated when my tummy's empty versus tight and harder feeling under the flab when I'm totally full. Took some pics, here, you're welcome lol! Now I'm thoroughly enjoying laying in bed, my body digesting and squirreling away all those calories and feeling like a cross between a beached whale and a prize pig.


----------



## Happy fat lover

squeezablysoft said:


> View attachment 131729
> View attachment 131730
> Just had a lovely huge dinner+post dinner snacks binge, now my tummy is almost painfully FULL but I love that "So stuffed I might burst" feeling. It's interesting too how underneath the squishy top layer of fat on my belly, I can actually feel the difference between how it's completely soft and deflated when my tummy's empty versus tight and harder feeling under the flab when I'm totally full. Took some pics, here, you're welcome lol! Now I'm thoroughly enjoying laying in bed, my body digesting and squirreling away all those calories and feeling like a cross between a beached whale and a prize pig.


Looking good


----------



## Happy fat lover

Beer is adding padding. And maybe a few tacos, pizza and Caesar salads. Not as big as some. But was a 32 waist this time last year. Now 36 is about right in my jeans. Six pack abs last year. This year a pad of fat hides them.


----------



## shadowcat

*Sorry about the quality, couldnt be left alone. I seem to feel bigger than I actually am. *
*View attachment 131735
*


----------



## FlabbyFrank

squeezablysoft said:


> A day late, but as promised, a fully lit and fully stuffed belly pic. I got 2 breakfasts today, I ate mine and then mom only took a couple bites of hers but she wasn't very hungry so she gave me the rest cause it was something I especially like (cheesy omelette with those little square potatoes and hot pureed fruit with granola). Throw in a few snacks and I was definitely very full but pleasantly so.
> 
> View attachment 131156



I love your deep belly button !

It would be perfect for navel shots


----------



## Decker




----------



## Aqw

Decker said:


> View attachment 131811


This is a nice and imposing belly


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## sarebear9

Combo belly pic of me and my BF View media item 1849


----------



## ChocolateBear

Just a couple of me from last week when I was lounging in my truck.


----------



## Vince_93




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Happy fat lover

When I let it relax a bit


----------



## blumex

More and more fat


----------



## RyanHayes1984

Should I post my pics? I've been wondering if I should or not :-/


----------



## Jay78

RyanHayes1984 said:


> Should I post my pics? I've been wondering if I should or not :-/


The answer for anyone asking this question is always an astounding YES


----------



## RyanHayes1984

Jay78 said:


> The answer for anyone asking this question is always an astounding YES



Then I will


----------



## RyanHayes1984

Hope this is okay?


----------



## Iwant2bChubby




----------



## syabloveschub




----------



## Iwant2bChubby




----------



## blumex




----------



## HPT63GIE




----------



## syabloveschub




----------



## Tad

Had to wait for the shower at work today decided to have a snack and take some pictures. I liked how this one came out.


----------



## sarahe543

When the belly doesnt all fit in the fat size underwear anymore...lifted the dress because that doesn't show off the fatness it rather conceals it


----------



## sarahe543

Aaand straight after posting my belly did a hungry rumble


----------



## sarahe543

And after dinner. Well almost. Main course has been eaten but dessert yet to come. And he bought me 2 cream cakes ☺


----------



## sarahe543

Here. At least feeling fatter after eating.


----------



## sarahe543

Sorry not sorry☺
When I'm REALLY full I can now rest my hand on my belly. This is a sort of milestone.


----------



## Tad

I wanted to see how much my belly shifted around while I was biking. So I grabbed the clingiest possible tshirt and a quiet section of my ride to work and attempted to video it. It isn't great but kind of shows it, and I decided maybe some bellies in motion belong in this library too?


----------



## nsandru

My belly right now.


----------



## nsandru

Cropped shirts are for big bellies too.


----------



## HPT63GIE




----------



## nsandru

Cropped shirts that I am outgrowing. Still the most comfortable choice, especially when I wear them unbuttoned, on a hot day. Otherwise I am shirtless most of the time, I wear these shirts only in places where I can't be shirtless.


----------



## nsandru

Sunset belly


----------



## nsandru

I can't control my body temperature and I overheat whenever I do a physical activity such as biking or shoveling snow. Because of this I am always shirtless when doing such activities, even in subfreezing temperatures - and I wear shorts year round.


----------



## nsandru

Poll: what do you like and dislike about your belly?

In my case:
Fairly big, hard and protruding belly with some hang. 
Likes: 
- The feel and looks of a big belly
- The fact that I have to keep most of my shirts unbuttoned because they have become too tight
- The way a cropped shirt looks on my belly 
- I have always liked to be shirtless and the belly is an extra reason to go shirtless (I feel more comfortable this way)
- The weird feeling of being full and hungry at the same time 
- When I sit down my belly presses against my crotch and I experience pleasure from it
Dislikes:
- Not big enough (45" waist now, I would like at least 10" or 15" more)
- I can't bend over or squat, putting socks on and tieing shoe laces is all but impossible without help
- I have to spread my legs when I sit down, this is a problem in confined spaces 
- People make comments when I am outside shirtless 
- I can only sleep on my side because of the weight of my belly


----------



## Shotha




----------



## sarahe543

My belly today. Enjoying playing around with wearing clothes differently. Couple of pics one belly hiding the other letting it all hang out. My waist is 40"



What I like about it is it wobbles, its extra curves. At my best I feel it makes me more womanly like those fertility goddess statues. My partner grabs strokes and bites it during sex ☺ I like feeling full and filling my clothes. When, like earlier today I dressed so as not to hide my belly, jeans and a short t shirt tied up at the front, I felt really confident. I have new emerging stretch marks. My belly button is changing slightly. Being able to be indulgent free from worry. Resting on the sofa when I'm full and my belly is nice and rounded. Wearing tight skirts is a bit of a thrill
Dislikes..underwear giving up and rolling down under my belly. Worrying if I'm.doing the right thing. The old clothes that I loved but are either a squeeze or dont fit.


----------



## sarahe543

Shotha said:


> View attachment 132982


You look very happy and full


----------



## HUGEisElegant

sarahe543 said:


> My belly today. Enjoying playing around with wearing clothes differently. Couple of pics one belly hiding the other letting it all hang out. My waist is 40"
> View attachment 132984
> View attachment 132985
> 
> What I like about it is it wobbles, its extra curves. At my best I feel it makes me more womanly like those fertility goddess statues. My partner grabs strokes and bites it during sex ☺ I like feeling full and filling my clothes. When, like earlier today I dressed so as not to hide my belly, jeans and a short t shirt tied up at the front, I felt really confident. I have new emerging stretch marks. My belly button is changing slightly. Being able to be indulgent free from worry. Resting on the sofa when I'm full and my belly is nice and rounded. Wearing tight skirts is a bit of a thrill
> Dislikes..underwear giving up and rolling down under my belly. Worrying if I'm.doing the right thing. The old clothes that I loved but are either a squeeze or dont fit.



Well, only you'll know what's right for _you_, but you look beautiful.  I love your description of yourself and what you are deciding to wear based on how you look. I think there is something to be said about that. Confidence and feeling womanly is a beautiful thing, no matter what size you are. If that's what makes you feel confident and feminine, then perhaps you are on the right path for what makes you happy.  There is no size too small or too large if that's what makes _you_ happy. Only you will know what the right size is, but just keep living life for you, because it sounds like you're enjoying yourself and there's nothing wrong with that!


----------



## nsandru

Shotha said:


> View attachment 132982



Nice belly - and I like that you are very happy about it.


----------



## nsandru

HPT63GIE said:


> View attachment 132664



Nice hanging belly. You should go shirtless with such a belly


----------



## nsandru

Tad said:


> I wanted to see how much my belly shifted around while I was biking. So I grabbed the clingiest possible tshirt and a quiet section of my ride to work and attempted to video it. It isn't great but kind of shows it, and I decided maybe some bellies in motion belong in this library too?




You should go shirtless while video-recording your belly in motion.


----------



## nsandru

A video recorded in Nov 2016 during a bike ride. My belly almost does not move. I have to sit in an upright position because the belly doesn't allow me to bend over. I gained some more weight since then...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/HBu2rREr4AJLi5sd9


----------



## nsandru

Pictures from a bike ride a couple of weeks ago. I am always shirtless when biking. Planning to do a belly movement video on my next ride.


----------



## sarahe543

Me today, sitting. This is before dinner.
I somehow lost 7lb during the past week but this doesnt look that way



Edited to add after dinner belly.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library


----------



## Tad

What a fantastic contribution, Amy!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

AmyJo1976 said:


> Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library



Beautiful, AmyJo! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nsandru

AmyJo1976 said:


> Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library



Awesome!


----------



## sarahe543

AmyJo1976 said:


> Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library


Beautiful


----------



## jakemcduck

AmyJo1976 said:


> Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library



Great picture, AmyJo! Beautiful belly!


----------



## Bigs1996

Hi, new here. Just wanted to share mine.


----------



## Saxphon

AmyJo1976 said:


> Had this one in my album and decided I'd like to contribute to the belly library


Very beautiful photo of you, Amy.


----------



## sarahe543

Today's after work belly at rest.

ETA measurement picture and shot showing how FULL I am. Dinner was great and my love brought doughnuts.


----------



## Saxphon

sarahe543 said:


> Today's after work belly at rest.View attachment 133024


You have an amazing figure, Sarah!


----------



## sarahe543

Saxphon said:


> You have an amazing figure, Sarah!


Thankyou!


----------



## nsandru

My waist measurement: 3' 9" (45") on an empty stomach when standing, 3' 10" (46") when sitting. I was at about 40" some 5 years ago and at 44" last fall.


----------



## GordoNegro

Figured I'd add mine as my avatar feels like another age ago.


----------



## nsandru

GordoNegro said:


> Figured I'd add mine as my avatar feels like another age ago.



Nice!


----------



## sarahe543

Today I dared to try trousers that fit me as recently as last September. 
Oh dear.
Its really easier to keep this fat than wage a war on it, but I loved those trousers!


----------



## nsandru

Last year I bought some sleeveless Hawaiian shirts size XL. They were a good fit at that time, now I have to make an effort to do the buttons on them. It is likely that fairly soon I will have to wear them unbuttoned. They are otherwise the most comfortable tops that I have; since I bought about them last summer I haven't worn any other tops.


----------



## nsandru

My belly is some kind of a mix now: firm above the navel, softer (with an incipient belly hang) on the lower half. It is round shaped but will be interesting how it will evolve when I gain some more weight.

I can grab some fat on the underside of my belly but not above the navel.


----------



## Tad

Same here Nsandru.


----------



## jakemcduck

Something recent.


----------



## nsandru

One thing that I am experiencing as my belly gets bigger: I can't bend over or lean forward when I sit down - not without spreading my legs and even then it takes some effort to do that. The pictures show how much I can lean forward when sitting with my legs held together or spread as much as my chair allows it.

I guess everybody else here is experiencing the same, especially with a firm belly like mine.

It's a relatively minor inconvenience but I still want to get bigger.


----------



## sarahe543

Today's belly. In a top that used to be loose.


----------



## The Norwegian




----------



## Jay78




----------



## sarahe543

This has KFC and a milkshake in it
With clothes like this I've started pulling the waistband over the top of my belly because I no longer have a waist.


----------



## SSBHM

I like your style!


----------



## nsandru

sarahe543 said:


> This has KFC and a milkshake in it
> With clothes like this I've started pulling the waistband over the top of my belly because I no longer have a waist.
> View attachment 133092



Some of my older shirts that I still can wear tend to "climb" up my belly and I have to tug them down often. I don't tuck my shirts in the pants, too much effort...


----------



## sarahe543

Today the belly is further out than the boobs. Don't even feel like I've eaten much today.


----------



## nsandru

My waistline is now 45.5" (3' 9.5") on empty stomach. A few weeks ago it was 44".


----------



## Jay78




----------



## FlabbyFrank

sarahe543 said:


> This has KFC and a milkshake in it
> With clothes like this I've started pulling the waistband over the top of my belly because I no longer have a waist.
> View attachment 133092



I think you have a perfect body !

Your avatar photo in the skirt and orange bra is hot

This is exactly the way a woman should look

No man can complain about a woman being fat unless he has a 6-pack going on . Some men that are fit still prefer larger girls

I'll take the girl with lovehandles over a flat tummy everyday


----------



## FlabbyFrank

sarahe543 said:


> Today the belly is further out than the boobs. Don't even feel like I've eaten much today. View attachment 133098


 
Perfect especially given the sizeable and very ample boobs


----------



## FlabbyFrank

I love it when a woman sort of looks like she's pregnant but is just fat

You aren't pregnant are you ?


----------



## nsandru

Some new pictures.


----------



## Panzito

Making a Belly from thin to thick^^


----------



## nsandru

Me, when I finished college many years ago:


Me right now


----------



## nsandru

Me after stuffing my stomach until there was no more room. I put 1.5 lbs of sour cream, 1/2 gallon of milk, about half a loaf of bread and a serving of chowder, all washed down with about 1 quart of water. Hours later I followed with a sizable dinner. I am now feeling hungry after all of this!


----------



## nsandru

Today's belly stuffing: 3 lbs sour cream, 1/2 loaf of bread and a quart of milk. Result:


Before


After


----------



## nsandru

My stuffed belly is in the way when I try to reach my lunch on the table


----------



## GordoNegro

Figured I'd send an update here as it's been a while.


----------



## GiantJakeLong

A recent pic of me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Probably got bruised from getting out of a booth


----------



## Rojodi

Oh my!


----------



## HPT63GIE




----------



## MattKing

Very much a work in progress here...


----------



## Shotha

Here's how my belly looks in my new red T-shirts.


----------



## Saxphon

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Probably got bruised from getting out of a booth View attachment 133367


Sorry to hear about the bruise. But for what it's worth, that is one beautiful looking belly you have there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Saxphon said:


> Sorry to hear about the bruise. But for what it's worth, that is one beautiful looking belly you have there.


Thank you


----------



## sarahe543

@FlabbyFrank I'm defo not pregnant just an expanding fatty.


----------



## sarahe543

Today I feel so fat. My waist is 40".


----------



## nsandru

45 1/4" on empty stomach in the morning


----------



## sarahe543

Where have my feet gone! This is what I see if I look directly down.


----------



## docilej

sarahe543 said:


> Today I feel so fat. My waist is 40".
> View attachment 133453


...beautiful photos  ....more please


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Iwant2bChubby

Am I looking fat?


----------



## syabloveschub




----------



## nsandru

Progress: 8/2/2019 - 9/9/2019


----------



## nsandru

I wear often cropped shirts. This picture is from June 2019. The shirt is somewhat loose on my belly





Same shirt on 9/9/2019. It's much tighter on my stomach and tends to climb when I move around, revealing more of my belly.


----------



## nsandru

Hauling my belly uphill on the bike

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipNV9nnbszf0U4toMGtQQXA2abEcuZbX1LAeMWNy


----------



## nsandru

Hauling my belly up some stairs

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMSunQv6qCPhQup5XpjsbxlS1sTo0r3sHaR8_66


----------



## traceg

recent pic


----------



## AmyJo1976

traceg said:


> View attachment 133782
> recent pic


What a beautiful belly!


----------



## DWilliams1

IMG_0047



__ DWilliams1
__ Oct 1, 2019



284 lbs





Most recent pic... up to 284-285


----------



## Tad

When you are so full, but you don't regret a single bite of it.


----------



## Fiji

Representing the double belly ...


----------



## DWilliams1

The body envy is real today!! LOL

Looking at the fine examples of men and women on here...I've definitely got my "eating" work cut out for me! 

Had to unbutton the pants after a huge lunch today.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

More comfortable linking to my Imgur than posting pic which would remain in perpetuity, but wanting to participate anyhow via Imgur:

Before and after - oops! 

https://i.imgur.com/actlQwZ.jpg


----------



## nsandru

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> More comfortable linking to my Imgur than posting pic which would remain in perpetuity, but wanting to participate anyhow via Imgur:
> 
> Before and after - oops!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/yyRyovh.jpg



Wow! Quite a difference!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

nsandru said:


> Wow! Quite a difference!



yea, even I am like OMG when I see these two pics together


----------



## nsandru

1980 vs. 2019...


----------



## DWilliams1

That is some amazing progress!!!

Mine isn't so noticeable in pictures, yet...but REALLY starting to feel the difference these past few days. 

So exciting, and is only making me desire more. Made a HUGE lasagna last night, and then topped it off with homemade brownies!!












IMG_0113



__ DWilliams1
__ Oct 9, 2019



FUDGE Brownies!


----------



## Tad

I was in the mood to mess around and take some pics this morning. I like how this one came out.


----------



## SSBHM

View media item 2215


----------



## SSBHM

Just thought I'd contribute a little something


----------



## GordoNegro

Fanatics 5X Brooklyn Nets K. Irving #11 Jersey.


----------



## nsandru

Some new pictures with my growing belly


----------



## SSBHM

View media item 2268
The past week or so I've pushed myself to my fullest capacity day and night.


----------



## syabloveschub

Birthday celebrations that involve food are nice


----------



## Colonial Warrior

My contribution to the thread!


----------



## The Norwegian

Full belly after dinner this evening.
Lost quite some weight lately, and feel physically better. 

But despite this, I often start thinking that I actually would like to be (a lot) bigger....


----------



## Dafatguy

Here is my belly. enjoy, ladies!


----------



## Salacious Caitlin




----------



## Build-A-BHM

This one was taken a few months ago:




And here's my belly recently!


----------



## traceg

Most recent pic


----------



## Barrett

Feeling a little fat this morning. For some reason.


----------



## SSBHM

The Norwegian said:


> Full belly after dinner this evening.
> Lost quite some weight lately, and feel physically better.
> 
> But despite this, I often start thinking that I actually would like to be (a lot) bigger....



I get it. You look a lot smaller. I get how you can wrestle with this tho. 

Smaller makes you feel more active, but bigger just feels so good.


----------



## Barrett

I am almost entirely certain that I will be soundly defeated in the battle to button my pants this morning.
And these are my fat pants. Oops.


----------



## blumex

...


----------



## Barrett

In the words of my old fork-master, Cyrio Fatrell... "And there is only one thing we say to our shoelaces... 'Not today!'"


----------



## nsandru

Progress 2/8/20 - 4/6/20

I gained some 10 lbs during this interval


----------



## Barrett

Just testing spoiler and image tags.
And the structural integrity of my jeans.
(images under spoilers)


Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Barrett

Belly shelf.


Spoiler


----------



## JackCivelli

Now I can test the bath water using only my belly!

oh, belly, does your usefulness know no bounds?
Lol


----------



## Barrett

Heft


Spoiler











Stretch


Spoiler


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barrett said:


> Heft
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretch
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Do you have an umbilical hernia?


----------



## Barrett

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Do you have an umbilical hernia?



A slight one, yeah. I frikkin' hate it. I want my innie back.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barrett said:


> A slight one, yeah. I frikkin' hate it. I want my innie back.



I’m sorry you hate it. I think it looks pretty good and I’m sure there are others who feel the same. I just wanted to make sure you knew it was there and weren’t going around lifting coaches or something.


----------



## Barrett

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m sorry you hate it. I think it looks pretty good and I’m sure there are others who feel the same. I just wanted to make sure you knew it was there and weren’t going around lifting coaches or something.



You are a sweetheart. ❤
Yeah, I am almost obsessively fixated with my belly, so I've been aware of it ever since it first started. And I am careful.
And since I have been careful, it hasn't really given me any issues, other than robbing me of my innie bellybutton. 

I've come to terms, over time, with the insane stretch marks (especially the huge ones on both of my lovehandles) I have from multiple instances of rapid weight gain, but I'll never get accustomed to having an outie bellybutton. (not that there's anything wrong with that on other people. I don't discriminate against bellybuttons. I just personally prefer to have my innie.)

I know there's a repair surgery, but one of my relatives has had it done three times, and none of the repairs worked for very long. It's back yet again for her, even though she has been extremely careful, and she was promised this last technique would definitely work. It didn't.

I'm not putting myself through that. It does "fade" or reduce (whatever the correct term would be) when I lose weight. So it probably would be wise to get my binge-eating under control again, and lose the visceral (internal abdominal) fat that gives me my shape, but exacerbates the issue. Urgh.


----------



## JackCivelli

Barrett said:


> You are a sweetheart. ❤
> Yeah, I am almost obsessively fixated with my belly, so I've been aware of it ever since it first started. And I am careful.
> And since I have been careful, it hasn't really given me any issues, other than robbing me of my innie bellybutton.
> 
> I've come to terms, over time, with the insane stretch marks (especially the huge ones on both of my lovehandles) I have from multiple instances of rapid weight gain, but I'll never get accustomed to having an outie bellybutton. (not that there's anything wrong with that on other people. I don't discriminate against bellybuttons. I just personally prefer to have my innie.)
> 
> I know there's a repair surgery, but one of my relatives has had it done three times, and none of the repairs worked for very long. It's back yet again for her, even though she has been extremely careful, and she was promised this last technique would definitely work. It didn't.
> 
> I'm not putting myself through that. It does "fade" or reduce (whatever the correct term would be) when I lose weight. So it probably would be wise to get my binge-eating under control again, and lose the visceral (internal abdominal) fat that gives me my shape, but exacerbates the issue. Urgh.


For whatever it’s worth I’m actually low key jealous of how it makes your belly look. Like, I’m sure it’s no fun actually having an umbilical hernia, but it’s sort of aesthetically pleasing around here lol


----------



## Barrett

JackCivelli said:


> For whatever it’s worth I’m actually low key jealous of how it makes your belly look. Like, I’m sure it’s no fun actually having an umbilical hernia, but it’s sort of aesthetically pleasing around here lol



It's funny, I almost name-dropped you in my post, as an example of what I'd rather be sporting, navel-wise.


----------



## JackCivelli

Barrett said:


> It's funny, I almost name-dropped you in my post, as an example of what I'd rather be sporting, navel-wise.


Haha that is too funny

I’d trade if I could!


----------



## Tempere




----------



## JackCivelli

Newest weight @ 371 lbs
I’m almost too wide for my couch.

pic 2 of belly mountain lol

do I count as SSBHM yet or do I still have a way to go?


----------



## Barrett

Rounding Out.


----------



## pani

5'7" 250 lbs


----------



## jonj287

Closer to the big 300!!!


----------



## collared Princess

Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only


----------



## Joker

collared Princess said:


> Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only


Nope, it says Men/Women


----------



## sarahee543

Less of a belly, more...well...


----------



## landshark

collared Princess said:


> Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only



that’s pretty hot.


----------



## Tempere

Looks a bit larger, but not sure if I gained weight over quarantine.


----------



## GeeseHoward

collared Princess said:


> Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only


That's extraordinary!


----------



## Ffancy

I think I have quite a cute soft belly but it is not what gets attention first to be honest.


----------



## Tad

Ffancy said:


> I think I have quite a cute soft belly but it is not what gets attention first to be honest.



A bit overshadowed, is it? Lovely all the same!


----------



## aggeiger

Yes, it unfortunately takes 2nd place!


----------



## sarahee543

Oops. Seem to have yo-yo'd again. 

really don't know where this belly came from so much for salad!


----------



## jakemcduck

I put this in the skinniest fattest thread but it might belong here too.


----------



## Barrett




----------



## Tad

Small compared to many here, but big compared to what I'm used to carrying.


----------



## Shotha

This is my belly.


----------



## Joker

From a long time ago. a friend named Jim.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> From a long time ago. a friend named Jim.View attachment 137375



Nice belly. But have you got a mug shot of him? This is my mug shot.


----------



## Corey

Barrett said:


>


Well well well. What do we have here? I see you lived just fine without my encouragement. Is your relationship with Ben & Jerry’s official?


----------



## Barrett

Corey said:


> Well well well. What do we have here? I see you lived just fine without my encouragement. Is your relationship with Ben & Jerry’s official?


Oh, absolutely. We've had a deep and abiding, very [ful-] filling relationship since the early '90s.


----------



## Mel KM

Wow  so many big round bellies! Let’s keep adding more to this thread!

Ive been fairly thin my whole life but Jack’s eating habits are starting to rub off on me. Trying to get the courage up to show off my little bit o’ belly... lol


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Wow  so many big round bellies! Let’s keep adding more to this thread!
> 
> Ive been fairly thin my whole life but Jack’s eating habits are starting to rub off on me. Trying to get the courage up to show off my little bit o’ belly... lol


You can do it, Mel.
You're among friends. 

Perhaps you and Jack can do a dual update?


----------



## Joker

Mel KM said:


> Wow  so many big round bellies! Let’s keep adding more to this thread!
> 
> Ive been fairly thin my whole life but Jack’s eating habits are starting to rub off on me. Trying to get the courage up to show off my little bit o’ belly... lol


----------



## jakemcduck

Mel KM said:


> Wow  so many big round bellies! Let’s keep adding more to this thread!
> 
> Ive been fairly thin my whole life but Jack’s eating habits are starting to rub off on me. Trying to get the courage up to show off my little bit o’ belly... lol



Yes, definitely do it!


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> Wow  so many big round bellies! Let’s keep adding more to this thread!
> 
> Ive been fairly thin my whole life but Jack’s eating habits are starting to rub off on me. Trying to get the courage up to show off my little bit o’ belly... lol



I hope you and Jack are doing well.


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> I hope you and Jack are doing well.



yep we’re doing great! We have tentative plans to move in together in January. His gains are stalled out around 412 lbs but once were sharing a place that will change for sure! Lol


----------



## Mel KM

Mel KM said:


> yep we’re doing great! We have tentative plans to move in together in January. His gains are stalled out around 412 lbs but once were sharing a place that will change for sure! Lol


Except, of course, that he never logs in anymore !!! Lol


----------



## Mel KM

Barrett said:


> You can do it, Mel.
> You're among friends.
> 
> Perhaps you and Jack can do a dual update?



Lol I don’t know if Im ready to commit to gaining. I really like the little pokey-out part of my belly though, and Jack certainly seems to like it, so... idk I’m considering it at least for a small, short term gain lol

I wanted Jack to share his gains, but since he apparently doesn’t come around here anymore, I should probably just take pics of him and give a weight update lol


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Lol I don’t know if Im ready to commit to gaining. I really like the little pokey-out part of my belly though, and Jack certainly seems to like it, so... idk I’m considering it at least for a small, short term gain lol
> 
> I wanted Jack to share his gains, but since he apparently doesn’t come around here anymore, I should probably just take pics of him and give a weight update lol



Well, please know I was just being playful. I absolutely wouldn't want either of you to do anything you aren't comfortable with, nor to feel pressured into doing so. 

Jack was searching when he first came here. It would seem he found his angel when he met you, so that might explain why he doesn't feel the urge to visit lately.
He has everything he wants right there in you.


----------



## Tank

GeeseHoward said:


> That's extraordinary!


Sweet!


----------



## JackCivelli

Lol ok @Mel KM, you got me. I’m back


----------



## JackCivelli

Couldn’t be truer


----------



## JackCivelli

Ok ok here y’all go lol

my weight today is 417. I’ve been gaining, losing and gaining again for the last 3 weeks between about 410 and 415. Today has been my heaviest by 2 pounds.
And yes, lol, as Mel said, we’re getting a place together in January, at which time I expect to start seriously gaining again since Mel has promised to keep me in ice cream and beer lol


----------



## DWilliams1

From my heaviest last year! I’d gotten up to almost 295. Such a thrilling accomplishment. Lost some over the past year accidentally, but have been piling it on again quick in the last month or two.


----------



## Mel KM

Barrett said:


> Well, please know I was just being playful. I absolutely wouldn't want either of you to do anything you aren't comfortable with, nor to feel pressured into doing so.
> 
> Jack was searching when he first came here. It would seem he found his angel when he met you, so that might explain why he doesn't feel the urge to visit lately.
> He has everything he wants right there in you.



No harm done  I didn’t think you were pushing. Like, a big part of me wants to anyway. It’s just a hard thing to commit to.

and yeah, I know you’re right about Jack. That makes me happy that I was able to fill a need for him. But at the same time, he encouraged me to de-lurk and get involved, but now that I have, he barely comes around anymore. It’s all good, though. I just like to tease him  lol


----------



## DWilliams1

JackCivelli said:


> Ok ok here y’all go lol
> 
> my weight today is 417. I’ve been gaining, losing and gaining again for the last 3 weeks between about 410 and 415. Today has been my heaviest by 2 pounds.
> And yes, lol, as Mel said, we’re getting a place together in January, at which time I expect to start seriously gaining again since Mel has promised to keep me in ice cream and beer lol



You look great, sir. And The belly envy is real here LOL Best wishes to you both!


----------



## DWilliams1

Mel KM said:


> No harm done  I didn’t think you were pushing. Like, a big part of me wants to anyway. It’s just a hard thing to commit to.
> 
> and yeah, I know you’re right about Jack. That makes me happy that I was able to fill a need for him. But at the same time, he encouraged me to de-lurk and get involved, but now that I have, he barely comes around anymore. It’s all good, though. I just like to tease him  lol




Gaining is a lot of fun, a thrilling adventure, and especially so if you already have a big appetite. For me, it’s a wonderful feeling as it’s a huge turn on and an intense feeling of liberation. Also love to see myself (and others) expanding and becoming who we always wanted to be.

That being said, it IS a commitment and requires self confidence, wanting to be unique, and overcoming societal pressure. It took me a long time to get to this point...and I think it was even more special when I got to share a mutual gain years back with my ex girlfriend. I think it was this relationship that gave me the courage to finally let go and go for it.

Even today, I don’t gain recklessly, but closely keep tabs of my health and how I’m feeling along the journey. I still exercise a bit and keep active, and mix healthy indulgence in with the rich and fattening stuff.

Everyone is different, and has different tolerance levels, as well as what feels right for each individual person.

Personally, If you’re feeling like this is something you want to do...try it out! Set small goals and see what works for you! Most importantly, whatever you decide...have fun and be yourself!

All the best!!


----------



## SSBHM

Definitely on a gaining spree lately. Up to 334 in this photo. I had lost weight from my high, but packing on the pounds once again! 

Feels really good too. Love feeling stuffed, and indulging on all the goodies.


----------



## wolfedrev

My boyfriend is a SSBHM, and he said I can share the gloriousness that is his belly here for everyone to enjoy


----------



## GordoNegro

Thought I'd share mine from roughly 24 hrs ago.


----------



## Tank

collared Princess said:


> Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only


Looking good!


----------



## Tad

wolfedrev said:


> My boyfriend is a SSBHM, and he said I can share the gloriousness that is his belly here for everyone to enjoy



Thank you both for sharing!


----------



## JayDanger

I'm not actively gaining (actually, sort of losing to be honest), but I figured y'all might enjoy this picture. My other photos are all like, 10 years old. I've gotten much more photogenic over the ages lol.


----------



## SSBHM

Working to gain - up 22 lbs in 4 weeks. 

This is not great photography, but I think you can tell my gut is stretching and love handles are getting fuller too. 54" round now! 

Stay tuned, more to come I hope. 

Is it possible to gain 22 lbs a month back-to-back? We will see.


----------



## TimTim




----------



## TimTim

Had one of those, I didn’t realize I was this fat moments today.


----------



## Jrm

Been around a while. My passion for gaining seems to come and go, but I always manage to gain every year. Currently I'm in one of those really into gaining stretches, so any motivation you can offer will be appreciated.


----------



## Tank

Ffancy said:


> I think I have quite a cute soft belly but it is not what gets attention first to be honest.


That is cute! Keep working on it all!


----------



## Tank

Shotha said:


> Nice belly. But have you got a mug shot of him? This is my mug shot.
> 
> View attachment 137376


What's your due date?


----------



## Tank

pani said:


> 5'7" 250 lbsView attachment 136407


I'd say a little more than 250!


----------



## Tank

collared Princess said:


> Me at 550 5’4..sorry if this post is for men only


Damn! That is looking GOOD!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

For the FFAs out there!


----------



## Mel KM

SSBHM said:


> Working to gain - up 22 lbs in 4 weeks.
> 
> This is not great photography, but I think you can tell my gut is stretching and love handles are getting fuller too. 54" round now!
> 
> Stay tuned, more to come I hope.
> 
> Is it possible to gain 22 lbs a month back-to-back? We will see.


Wow! You look so much bigger! I love how round and full it is. I’m kind of a visceral fat over subcutaneous girl. I like all kinds, but there’s something about that “stuffed with fat” look that I love!


----------



## Rojodi




----------



## Mel KM

I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
I have never been this chubby in my life.


----------



## SSBHM

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545



I really think you should gain a little more... you look great really!


----------



## landshark

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545



Looks amazing!


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545


Adorable!


----------



## Mel KM

Thanks guys! You and Jack definitely help me see this in a more positive light. I’m still not sure I want to gain, or even let what I gained stay, but... I guess I’m open to it. I understand the draw. So maybe I’ll let the chub stay a little while longer. It’s not like I have time to go to the gym right now, and it looks likes stress will stay high for a while. At least as long as I’m in OKC.
So... we’ll see what happens next, I guess.


----------



## Barrett

Mel KM said:


> Thanks guys! You and Jack definitely help me see this in a more positive light. I’m still not sure I want to gain, or even let what I gained stay, but... I guess I’m open to it. I understand the draw. So maybe I’ll let the chub stay a little while longer. It’s not like I have time to go to the gym right now, and it looks likes stress will stay high for a while. At least as long as I’m in OKC.
> So... we’ll see what happens next, I guess.


Whether you decide to lose it or keep it, the chub does look good on you.  
And speaking from experience, it's fun to maintain, too.


----------



## Mel KM

Barrett said:


> Whether you decide to lose it or keep it, the chub does look good on you.
> And speaking from experience, it's fun to maintain, too.


I can see the fun in it


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545


The pics you sent me were way better.


----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> The pics you sent me were way better.


Omg Jack....


----------



## DWilliams1

Mel KM said:


> Thanks guys! You and Jack definitely help me see this in a more positive light. I’m still not sure I want to gain, or even let what I gained stay, but... I guess I’m open to it. I understand the draw. So maybe I’ll let the chub stay a little while longer. It’s not like I have time to go to the gym right now, and it looks likes stress will stay high for a while. At least as long as I’m in OKC.
> So... we’ll see what happens next, I guess.



That's the way I usually am. I enjoy the aspect of gaining and the liberation that comes with indulgence...its fulfilling on every level. Not to mention that I've always felt like I was meant to be a big man...and the times when I have lost weight, I wasn't happy. But we all must do what's right for us. 

If you are enjoying it though, by all means, take your time and see what you want to do...maintain, lose, or gain. The main thing is, as always, be happy with yourself and be comfortable at whatever size you are.


----------



## docilej

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545


Wow.....looking good !!


----------



## Mel KM

docilej said:


> Wow.....looking good !!


Thanks!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Sadly I have posted my last pic of my smooth, unblemished belly. On December 3rd I had my gallbladder removed because of excruciating pain from gallstones. It was what they called a "keyhole surgery" that's supposed to not cut you up as much and give you less pain and scarring than the old way of doing it. The less pain part was surely a lie, today is the first day I've been able to go all day without crying from my pain even while taking strong painkillers. The scarring remains to be seen but so far today my belly now looks like this.


----------



## Joker

squeezablysoft said:


> Sadly I have posted my last pic of my smooth, unblemished belly. On December 3rd I had my gallbladder removed because of excruciating pain from gallstones. It was what they called a "keyhole surgery" that's supposed to not cut you up as much and give you less pain and scarring than the old way of doing it. The less pain part was surely a lie, today is the first day I've been able to go all day without crying from my pain even while taking strong painkillers. The scarring remains to be seen but so far today my belly now looks like this.
> View attachment 138602


Rub cocoa butter on the incisions.


----------



## Barrett

squeezablysoft said:


> Sadly I have posted my last pic of my smooth, unblemished belly. On December 3rd I had my gallbladder removed because of excruciating pain from gallstones. It was what they called a "keyhole surgery" that's supposed to not cut you up as much and give you less pain and scarring than the old way of doing it. The less pain part was surely a lie, today is the first day I've been able to go all day without crying from my pain even while taking strong painkillers. The scarring remains to be seen but so far today my belly now looks like this.
> View attachment 138602


Hope you feel better soon, squeezy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

squeezablysoft said:


> Sadly I have posted my last pic of my smooth, unblemished belly. On December 3rd I had my gallbladder removed because of excruciating pain from gallstones. It was what they called a "keyhole surgery" that's supposed to not cut you up as much and give you less pain and scarring than the old way of doing it. The less pain part was surely a lie, today is the first day I've been able to go all day without crying from my pain even while taking strong painkillers. The scarring remains to be seen but so far today my belly now looks like this.
> View attachment 138602


I had this same surgery back in 1996. It was hell when I had to cough or sneeze. Those small holes cant be seen anymore. The top right long one is still there but its nothing compared to what pregnancy did. You have a lovely stomach...even after the surgery.


----------



## Tank

sarahe543 said:


> Me today, sitting. This is before dinner.
> I somehow lost 7lb during the past week but this doesnt look that way
> View attachment 133006
> 
> 
> Edited to add after dinner belly.


Still looking sexy


----------



## FAinPA

I call this, good morning belly.


----------



## Mel KM

Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


----------



## DWilliams1

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.



Have to say, it looks great on you. Glad you are enjoying it. For me, i Love the gain, and all the good food along the way is the best.


----------



## SSBHM

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


poppin fresh pilsbury dough girl!


----------



## Shotha

I like this photo of myself, because it makes me look so fat.


----------



## littlefairywren

Shotha said:


> I like this photo of myself, because it makes me look so fat.
> 
> View attachment 139714


You would seriously give the best hugs and cuddles! This pic makes me smile SO much.


----------



## Shotha

littlefairywren said:


> You would seriously give the best hugs and cuddles! This pic makes me smile SO much.



That's what fat boys and girls were made for!


----------



## JackCivelli

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


It goes to all the right places, babe


----------



## Phaddy

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


Lots for Jack to play with. Enjoy.


----------



## FAinPA

So I added some holiday pounds and kinda haven't stopped, and I now feature some budding side rolls. Whoopsie


----------



## Frogman

I like to shave my belly — makes it feel soft.


----------



## Shotha

17. Don't bother beaming me up, Scotty. I'll just float back up to the Enterprise.


----------



## blumex




----------



## ObeseJohn

Belly


----------



## ObeseJohn

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


That is pure beauty


----------



## ObeseJohn

Overhang?


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Been a long long time since I was postly in these parts. Have definitely grown up and grown out in that time! Hello all


----------



## BigCutieDelilah

Don't think I've ever shared this one!


----------



## Fuzzy

When in Rome.


----------



## luckyfa

Mel KM said:


> Here’s an update. Still not necessarily trying to gain, but it’s happening, so I might as well share lol Jack took this a few days ago. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy this at all... but I still haven’t had the courage to actually weigh. Soon... maybe.


I love the contrast between your boobs and your tiny belly!


----------



## luckyfa

sarahe543 said:


> Today the belly is further out than the boobs. Don't even feel like I've eaten much today. View attachment 133098


I love it when the belly is bigger than the boobs


----------



## wolffeederblog

After a day of eating.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## blumex

My round and soft belly


----------



## MirrorHall_Clay

Took this picture just the other day.


----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## Jay78




----------



## squeezablysoft

Six months post-op from laparoscopic gallbladder removal.


----------



## Dafatguy

Enjoy!


----------



## Dafatguy

Here's another


----------



## jonj287

Sitting nicely!


----------



## JBfromNH

;-)


----------



## Shotha

You can see why I'm not very popular at the all-you-can-eat buffet.


----------



## GordoNegro

Slight Update.


----------



## dwesterny




----------



## HugeHungryHenry




----------



## Frogman




----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Deleted due to lack of response, sigh.


----------



## BouncingBoy

This is a comparison pic between when I moved to Texas & now.You can definitely see my Lady takes good care of me.....lol


----------



## chifatlvr

Here I am!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Apparently, this is a place that I don't belong.


----------



## Tad

BigElectricKat said:


> Apparently, this is a place that I don't belong.


Why on earth not?


----------



## nsandru




----------



## BigElectricKat

Tad said:


> Why on earth not?


Apparently, I don't have the stomach for it!


----------



## Tad

BigElectricKat said:


> Apparently, I don't have the stomach for it!


pffft, there is pleasure in all types of bellies.


----------



## Fatteengainer308

Here’s my belly. What do y’all think?


----------



## good19845

Fatteengainer308 said:


> Here’s my belly. What do y’all think?


Love to have a belly like yours


----------



## Leftwing63

Working my way up the scale.


----------



## Belliesturnmeon03

This is my belly


----------



## Jay78




----------



## luckyfa

Belliesturnmeon03 said:


> This is my belly


Nice hang!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Panzito

Enjoying good food and not worrying about weight to give my partner more to play with


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Panzito said:


> Enjoying good food and not worrying about weight to give my partner more to play with
> View attachment 147272


That's what i call "nice and fat." WTG


----------



## jonj287

Looking forward to 2022


----------



## Shotha

Festive Expansion:-


----------



## TimTim

Back over 300 with my eyes set for 500!


----------



## Maize




----------



## RVGleason

Not a recent photo, but not that far off.


----------



## bellyman

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 141537


Really nice belly. I have that same T-shirt it's a bit tight these days.


----------



## Elementary_penguin

Some more recent belly pudge..


----------



## bellyman

Loving the new growth but dang I can't afford to buy new clothes every few weeks. I bought some 2X button-down shirts last week that are now tight! They had room a few weeks ago when I bought them! But I was around 49 inches in my belly then. I'm 6', this morning I was 266.6 lbs. and my belly is around 53 inches at the time of the picture. I did have a real good sized breakfast since it's Saturday and I'm off.


----------



## Shotha

bellyman said:


> Loving the new growth but dang I can't afford to buy new clothes every few weeks. I bought some 2X button-down shirts last week that are now tight! They had room a few weeks ago when I bought them! But I was around 49 inches in my belly then. I'm 6', this morning I was 266.6 lbs. and my belly is around 53 inches at the time of the picture. I did have a real good sized breakfast since it's Saturday and I'm off.
> View attachment 149034



I found that the cost of new clothes just kept increasing. So, these days, when I need to go up a size, I go up two sizes. That way there's plenty of room for more growth.


----------



## bellyman

Shotha said:


> I found that the cost of new clothes just kept increasing. So, these days, when I need to go up a size, I go up two sizes. That way there's plenty of room for more growth.


Yeah buying bigger is the right idea. I would have bought a 3X when i was shopping but it sure is hard to find that size in my city. I’m looking into ordering now.


----------



## Shotha

bellyman said:


> Yeah buying bigger of the right idea. I would have bought a 3X when i was shopping but it sure is hard to find that size in my city. I’m looking into ordering now.



I mail order most of my clothes now. COVID-19 killed off the last glimmer of hope that I had of buying clothes that fit me in my city. So, now mail ordering is a necessity. Mail ordering gives you gives you much more choice. I like to wear what I think are nice clothes, as I take pride in my appearance. If you shop around, mail ordering clothes need not be expensive.


----------



## bellyman

Shotha said:


> I mail order most of my clothes now. COVID-19 killed off the last glimmer of hope that I had of buying clothes that fit me in my city. So, now mail ordering is a necessity. Mail ordering gives you gives you much more choice. I like to wear what I think are nice clothes, as I take pride in my appearance. If you shop around, mail ordering clothes need not be expensive.


Update On my clothes. I think Saturday I was bulging cause I had basically stuffed myself for breakfast. And I lost a 2 pounds over the last few days. I have mixed feelings about that. But I got to wear my new favorite shirt to out today that was too small yesterday and I am super happy about that! I think I’m gonna be happy to stay here and enjoy these clothes for A bit. I have spent near 500 in clothing this last month. I did order some 3X stuff tonight so I can be ready for when I overeat again or I grow into it some day.


----------



## JackCivelli

Been a long time since I took a pic of myself, but I felt absolutely huge after a big dinner tonight. I’m sitting down but you can’t see my chair at all lol! I haven’t made a significant increase on the scale, but my belly looks and feels bigger. Anyway, I was inspired to snap a pic. Finally starting to feel positive about gaining again


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Shotha

My lap is no longer big enough for a laptop, TV dinner or a pussycat, but I'd rather have my belly than my lap.


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Mel KM

JackCivelli said:


> Been a long time since I took a pic of myself, but I felt absolutely huge after a big dinner tonight. I’m sitting down but you can’t see my chair at all lol! I haven’t made a significant increase on the scale, but my belly looks and feels bigger. Anyway, I was inspired to snap a pic. Finally starting to feel positive about gaining again
> 
> View attachment 149537



Babe you look incredible!!


----------



## Mel KM

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 149554


Gotta love the shirt!


----------



## RVGleason

Mel KM said:


> Gotta love the shirt!


----------



## Panzito

I gained alot lately and love it☺


----------



## RVGleason

From a few years back during our honeymoon.


----------



## edward53

Here I am at 245 lbs - now 256. If I look mean, I'm not!


----------



## Frogman




----------



## Mel KM

Frogman said:


> View attachment 152444


Good LAWD! How much do you weigh?


----------



## Frogman

Mel KM said:


> Good LAWD! How much do you weigh?


Only ~255 lbs, but I’m very short! I was about 135 lbs when this thread started.


----------



## Mel KM

Frogman said:


> Only ~255 lbs, but I’m very short! I was about 135 lbs when this thread started.


Well, it looks good on you!


----------



## Saxphon

Mel KM said:


> I finally got the courage up to do this. I’ve been thin for almost my entire life. Since I met Jack, and since I picked up his stress eating habit and been in OKC, I have probably gained 15-20 lbs. I’m planning to work it off, so don’t expect to see much more of this, but let this be a cautionary tale about what happens when you date a feedee! I mean look at this shit! Lol
> I have never been this chubby in my life.View attachment 138545


The extra curves looks good on you.


----------



## otherland78

Hehe looks cute i hope you enjoy the new feeling ;-)


----------

